# knitting tea party 17 june '16 friday



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 17 June '16 Friday

Sriracha Teriyake Wings

1/6th of recipe (about 3 pieces): 234 calories, 13.5g total fat (3.5g sat fat), 837mg sodium, 8.5g carbs, 0g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 18.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 7*

Chicken wings don't have to be deep fried to be delicious! This spiced-up Asian spin is grilled to perfection...

Prep: 15 minutes, plus 1 hour to marinate 
Cook: 15 minutes

Ingredients:

1/2 cup thick teriyaki sauce or marinade
2 tbsp. sriracha hot chili sauce
2 tsp. reduced-sodium/lite soy sauce
9 chicken wings, tips removed, drumettes and flats separated (see tips below)
1 tsp. sesame seeds
1/2 tsp. chopped garlic
2 tbsp. chopped scallions

Directions:

1. In a medium bowl, combine teriyaki sauce, sriracha sauce, and soy sauce. Mix well. 2. 2. 2. Place chicken in a large sealable container or bag. Add half of the sauce mixture, coat well, and seal. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

3. Add sesame seeds and garlic to the remaining sauce mixture, and stir well. Transfer half of this mixture to a second bowl, and reserve for tossing the cooked wings.

4. Bring a grill sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Grill wings for 5 minutes with the grill cover down. (Discard excess marinade.)

5. Brush the tops of the wings with half of the sauce in the first bowl.

6. Flip wings, and brush the other sides with remaining sauce in the first bowl. With the grill cover down, cook 5 - 7 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through and slightly blackened.

7. Place wings in a large bowl. Add sauce from the second bowl, and toss to coat.

8. Top with scallions.

www HungryGirl.com

Potato Leek Gratin

This is a creamy tasty side dish to serve with a protein of your choice. Everyone in the family enjoyed it.

Serves 6-8 people as a side dish.

Ingredients

2 Tbsp. unsalted butter and more for greasing the dish
1-1/2 lbs.Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled and slice uniformly thin.
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground pepper
2 large leeks, washed, green tops trimmed, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced
1 large garlic clove, minced
2 thyme sprigs
2 rosemary sprigs
1 cup heavy cream
3/4 cup cheese, grated (swiss or gruyere)

Directions

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.

1. Butter a 2 quart round dish. Toss the potatoes with 3/4 teaspoon of the salt and 1/4 teaspoon of the pepper. Layer the sliced potatoes in the dish.

2. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

3. Add leeks, garlic, remaining salt and pepper, thyme and rosemary. Cook, stirring, until leeks are tender and golden, 5-7 minutes.

4. Add cream, scrapping up browned bits of leeks from the bottom of the pan. Simmer gently for 5 minutes. Remove thyme and rosemary sprigs and discard.

5. Pour the cream mixture over potatoes and top with the cheese.

6. Cover with aluminum foil and bake for 40 minutes, uncover and bake until the cheese is bubbling and golden, 10-15 minutes longer. Let cool slightly before serving.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Broccoli Cheddar Baked Potatoes

This is yet another great "base" recipe that you can customize to fit your wallet and taste buds. This original version is so good that it made my feet wiggle, but if you want to add more you could always do something like bacon bits or grilled chicken, jalapeños or sriracha if you like it spicy, or maybe something simple like sliced green onion. Empty out the fridge and use up leftover ingredients as toppings. Anything that is good on a loaded baked potato would probably also be good on these, so that might give you a place to start experimenting.

Prep time: 10 mins: 
Cook time: 60 mins: 
Total time: 1 hour 10 mins

Total Cost: $6.72
Cost Per Serving: $1.68
Serves: 4

Ingredients

BAKED POTATOES

4 russet potatoes (2 lb. total) $2.99
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
Salt $0.02

BROCCOLI CHEESE SAUCE

½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.85
3 Tbsp butter $0.23
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour $0.03
1.5 cups whole milk $0.93
½ tsp salt $0.03
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
6oz. medium cheddar, shredded $1.46

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Take the broccoli out of the freezer and allow it to thaw as the potatoes bake. Once thawed, roughly chop the broccoli into small pieces and then set aside until ready to use.

2. Wash the potatoes well, then dry with paper towel or a clean dish towel.

3. Use a fork to prick several holes in the skin of each potato. Pour the olive oil into a small dish, then use your hands to coat each potato in oil.

4. Place the oil coated potatoes on a baking sheet, and season generously with salt. Bake the potatoes for 45-60 minutes, or until tender all the way through.

NOTE: Towards the end of the baking time, begin to prepare the cheese sauce.

1. Add the butter and flour to a medium sauce pot, then place the pot over a medium flame. Whisk the butter and flour together as they melt. Allow the mixture to begin to bubble and foam, whisking continuously. Continue to cook for one minute to remove the raw flour flavor, but do not let the flour begin to brown.

2. Whisk the milk into the butter and flour mixture. Bring the milk up to a simmer, whisking frequently. When it reaches a simmer, it will thicken. Once thick enough to coat a spoon, turn the heat down to the lowest setting. Season the white sauce with the salt and garlic powder.

3. Add a handful of the shredded cheddar to the sauce at a time, whisking until it has fully melted before adding the next handful.

4. Once all of the cheddar has been melted into the sauce, stir in the chopped broccoli. Leave the sauce over a low flame, stirring occasionally, to keep it warm.

Preparation:

1. When the potatoes are finished baking, carefully slice them open.

2. Use a fork to slightly mash the insides of the potatoes.

3. When ready to serve, place each potato on a plate and ladle the broccoli cheese sauce over each potato.

4. Garnish with extra shredded cheddar, if desired.

www.budgetbytes.com

Tomato Florentine Soup

This is another new soup that was introduced from a grocery store flyer with great flavors. I made some adjustments according to what was missing in my pantry.

Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

1 Tbsp. olive oil
1 small onion chopped
2 stalks of celery, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup water
32 oz. chicken broth
1 can - 14oz. diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can tomato soup, undiluted (8 oz. can of tomato sauce can be used instead)
1 cup small shell pasta, uncooked
2 cups fresh spinach
salt and pepper to taste
Grated or shaved Parmesan cheese, for topping

Directions

1. Heat oil in dutch oven or large soup pot over medium heat. Add onion and celery; cook 7 minutes or until tender, stirring frequently.

2. Add garlic, cooking for 1 minute and stirring constantly.

3. Pour in water, broth, tomatoes, and tomato soup.

4. Bring to a simmer ad cook about 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

5. Stir in pasta and cook 8 minutes.

6. Add spinach, cooking for a couple of minutes, until leaves wilt and the pasta is al dente.

7.Season with salt and pepper, to taste, and serve topped with Parmesan cheese.

8. Refrigerate any leftovers.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Reuben Quesadillas

We love Reuben Sandwiches at our house and I've now come up with this new way to serve them using thin whole grain tortillas instead of rye bread. These are great for lunch or can even be served on an appetizer tray.

Ingredients

8 small whole grain tortillas
200 grams shaved deli corned beef
8 slices swiss cheese
1 500 gram package sauerkraut (from the produce department)
dijon mustard

Directions

1. Spread each tortilla with mustard.

2. Layer corned beef, sauerkraut and swiss cheese on half of tortilla.

3. Fold in half and place in a frypan over medium heat. Cook until browned on one side and then flip over, cooking until cheese is melted.

4. Slice into thirds and enjoy!

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

and that is that for today. I will try to keep up better next week. oh yes - doctor says i am going to live. lol --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good Sam that we have you, safe and sound!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the opening Sam, hope you got some good news from doctor, recipes look good,will study them later.
posted some photos of family wedding on last weeks TP.
forgot to say great news regarding Sonja's son and what a lovely looking woman


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 10th June, 2016* by Darowil 

*Matthew* has been doing some paid technical drawing for a lady applying for a patent for something.

*Sam* has been unwell but is feeling slightly better and has a doctor's appointment today (Friday).

*Poledra's* teenage friend Carly has arrived for the summer. Her step-father had the stroke a couple of months ago now and she is spending the summer with Kaye . He is improving daily, currently in a nursing home, then into rehab soon. Her aunt has a number of growths which she has been ignoring for a couple of years - had an uneventful biopsy so now just a wait for results.

*sugarsugar's* DD and Serena have moved into their new flat Tuesday.

*Swedenme* had a tooth removed- after it broke on her earlier. Got the great news that DS1's current chemo has slowed the cancer down, and that he has been put forward for a new trial drug.

*EJS* heard that her 37yo nephew passed away leaving a 2yo son as well as other family members. Awaiting more details to decide whether she can get to the funeral or not.

*mrsvette* joined us this week - has a nephew with medical issues including kidney failure but it has been determined that for now he is not suitable for a transplant (his sister is a suitable donor).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 10th June KTP
3 - *Darowil* - Socks
7 - *Poledra* - Flowers / Dogs
10 - *Darowil* - Mug (link)
12 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan and shoes
12 - *Darowil* - Socks
13 - *Swedenme* - Queen Elizabeth & Prince Philip
14 - *Budasha* - Candy
14 - *Rookie* - DD at Spartan Race (+link)
19 - *Poledra* - Storm
24 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene & Pfeilraupe shawl
26 - *Poledra* - Kaye & Christopher/Spare (craft) room
30 - *Fan* - Lilian, Don, and Fan in the 1980s
32 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Mags7
35 - *Agnes* - Quinn on holiday/Granny square couch!
36 - *Mags* - Mags & family in 1977/Mags in 2016
40 - *Poledra* - New haircut
44 - *Swedenme* - Crochet headband
47 - *EJS* - Jarrold Harris (1978 - 2016)
48 - *Darowil* - Noah's Ark knitting book
50 - *Swedenme* - Sonja and Mishka
53 - *Bonnie* - Kimber and her toy
57 - *Gwen* - Carol & Marianne dying yarn
59 - *Gwen* - More yarn dying
60 - *Gwen* - Yet more yarn dying
63 - *Mrsvette* - Self, Jimmy & Melissa
63 - *RosD* - DGS Jackson
64 - *Agnes* - Wedding photos

RECIPES
23 - *Bonnie* - Jello popsicles (link)

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages.....
1, 37 and 45

CRAFTS
4 - *Kiwifrau* - Crochet yorkie dog (link)
45 - *Sam* - Crochet leaf patterns (link)
62 - *Sam* - Mountain Dawn knit top (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Lurker* - Funny
6 - *jheiens* - Susan's "[email protected]" (link)
27 - *Lurker* - C-Nile virus!
40 - *Rookie* - Seasonal colour analysis (link)
41 - *Lurker* - Funnies
42 - *Rookie* - Seasonal colour analysis chart (link)
44 - *Lurker* - Funny (link)
44 - *Lurker* - So God made a dog
55 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

> I will try to keep up better next week. oh yes - doctor says i am going to live. lol --- sam


Glad to hear that you got a positive report from your doctor, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam glad you made it back in time . Hope everything went alright at the doctors and that you are now feeling better 

Thank you Agnes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great opening. I always do my chicken wings in the oven, not deep fried.
I'm glad you got to the doctor & he's sure you will live!

Agnes, you certainly have a lovely family, such a good looking group.

Roz, your Jackson is a real cutie too.

Kate, thanks for doing the summary, makes it so much easier to go back & find things.

Well, it's been an ugly miserable day, those poor kids trying to run & jump & throw in such conditions, I don't think there will be any records broken today! There were lots of winter coats, blankets, mitts & toques, how crazy for this late in June! I stayed for a couple of hours & came home frozen & wet. GS got one gold in long jump while I was there, he had a couple more events after I left, not sure how he did in those. DIL said youngest sons 2 records, running & ball throw still stand after 14 yrs!
I've been doing a little sewing this afternoon, I got the binding done on one quilt, one more to go.
Well, better get off here & fold the laundry, dryer just beeped to say it's done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. Chicken wings sound good.
Kate thank you for summary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot! See you later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope the dr gave you some treatment or advice about how you have been feeling and that you are better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam.... I am so glad to see that you are able to return home and start the tea party.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening or whatever time of day it is at your place.

It has been a long week and some interesting occasions at Susan's Center but fortunately nothing of a notorious or dangerous nature has happened. Some really ''gritchy'' members of the public, who regularly come for the food provided without cost to them, caught mean the mood to offer remonstrance to their very public remarks re the quality of the food we provide. ''The foods provided may not be a personal favorite or your mother's outstanding recipe, but they have been prepared without cost to you and those of us who spend hours preparing the dishes do not always get to pick the combinations we are faced with each day. Besides, this one happens to be my family's favorite version of it.'' That calmed him down quite a bit.

We had no males available today for the usual sweeping and mopping of the dining hall, so we had four women who have such varied abilities and intellectual capacities that it is often like trying to get a 4 year old to complete an adult's tasks; but they must put in community service hours to continue to have access to food stamps and/or cash assistance. Susan has asked for a a few to be reassigned by their case workers to other facilities because they continue to overstep the boundaries of their limited (very!!) experience and non-existent authority. <grin> Or the state of their personal wardrobe--shirts look as if they've mopped the floor with them or girls in shorts that show 'way too much buttock when they bend over. Or they play the 'I'm not smart enough to understand your complicated instructions' attitude when I insist on keeping them on task so that we can all get finished with the work at hand.

Tim has had an afternoon out for pizza with his aide from school. I think that she is dreading the thought of the upcoming school year being her last to work with him because he will graduate from the secondary (high school) next May. They have worked together for 8 years so far and have had such a great and enjoyable experience during this time. She just knows that she will be totally unable to keep from weeping profusely as he climbs the stairs to receive his diploma and the awards for his academic triumphs. I doubt that she will be alone on that occasion; a number of the faculty will surely be at least teary-eyed on that night.

Welcome to all the newcomers and cheers for the return of those who've been absent for some time now. We've missed y'all.

I'd better get back to the mending of Susan's ''work'' jeans. She has taken possession of another property to rehab and flip in order to bring in a good deal of cash in order to continue to pay the expenses of the Center and the GED testings for the goslings who've continued to be faithful in striving to improve their lives and those of their families and children. She is hoping to obtain another property to rehab so that she can sell it and gain enough cash to pay f or the work and materials for the much larger house to get the monies needed to operate the Center.

Usually, I'm drooping badly by this time of the evening but feel more alert tonight in spite of the rather broken sleep pattern last night.

Take care and play nicely together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my. Bonnie in Canada wrote about cold weather and here we are at 98 degrees with the heat index at 107. Utterly miserable if you have parked your car in the sun for an hour and get back in it even with the a.c. turned on the highest. However, at least we seem to be finished with the bad thunderstorms, hail and what have you that spent the spring with us. Knitting another of Marianna's little sweaters for charity. It's such fun knitting these. I have almost finished a lovely scarf done with two colors (one at a time) using the linen stitch. It makes such a warm scarf and using the two colors with this stitch gives a lovely design. So glad that Sam was up to sending recipes and that he had a good report from his doctor. That's a big plus. Thanks to the ladies who do the summaries which are always very appreciated. Hoping all have a pleasant weekend, getting needed rest and just enjoying some relaxation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening or whatever time of day it is at your place.
> 
> It has been a long week and some interesting occasions at Susan's Center but fortunately nothing of a notorious or dangerous nature has happened. Some really ''gritchy'' members of the public, who regularly come for the food provided without cost to them, caught mean the mood to offer remonstrance to their very public remarks re the quality of the food we provide. ''The foods provided may not be a personal favorite or your mother's outstanding recipe, but they have been prepared without cost to you and those of us who spend hours preparing the dishes do not always get to pick the combinations we are faced with each day. Besides, this one happens to be my family's favorite version of it.'' That calmed him down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Maybe by now, Joy you are settling down to rest, sounds like it was a 'full-on' day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'm so glad you're going to live! Very happy that the doctor visit was made and that you are not catching something dire. Also thanks for posting the pattern. I copied and saved it to my desktop.

A few comments to comments on the last forum: *Bonnie* you asked about wearing the masks when dyeing the yarn. The dye itself is a powder (an acid dye) specific to dying wool or other animal fibers (alpaca, silk, etc). It contains heavy metals that you must not inhale. Anytime you open the dye to mix it you must wear the mask. You also asked it it smelled when cooking it and it does not. To "set" the dye into the fibers you also use either citric acid or white vinegar. I've learned a lot already. Purchased a class from Craftsy that I highly recommend. I'm looking forward to learning more.

*Sonja and others* thank you for the compliments on the colors we produced on the yarns. I'm really looking forward to doing some more and seeing what I get. Lots of fun for this retired science teacher!

Also was suppose to say hello from Marianne and Carol Maliza!

*Kaye Jo* I got quite a laugh at the burger minus the meat....wonder if that Mickey D's is going vegetarian? LOL

*Agnes* lovely wedding photos. Quinn's mom is so pretty too.

*Darowil* Albany, GA is about 3 1/2-4 hours south of Athens. My nephew and his family live there. Peanut farming community along with tobacco and pecans and I'm sure other things. Also a small college there. VERY southern culture.

Welcome to *Mrsvette and RosD*! Sorry I didn't get that welcome in sooner. Lovely grandson Ros!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 June '16 Friday
> 
> Sriracha Teriyake Wings
> 
> ...


Very good news that you will live!!! And very good that you didn't need a vacation to the health spa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening or whatever time of day it is at your place.
> 
> It has been a long week and some interesting occasions at Susan's Center but fortunately nothing of a notorious or dangerous nature has happened. Some really ''gritchy'' members of the public, who regularly come for the food provided without cost to them, caught mean the mood to offer remonstrance to their very public remarks re the quality of the food we provide. ''The foods provided may not be a personal favorite or your mother's outstanding recipe, but they have been prepared without cost to you and those of us who spend hours preparing the dishes do not always get to pick the combinations we are faced with each day. Besides, this one happens to be my family's favorite version of it.'' That calmed him down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are those that think showing more than necessary is a fashion statement, it doesn't help that popular music and many tv shows have encouraged that. It's too bad that a few need to be reassigned, but at least it is a possibility and will hopefully keep things moving more smoothly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I'm so glad you're going to live! Very happy that the doctor visit was made and that you are not catching something dire. Also thanks for posting the pattern. I copied and saved it to my desktop.
> 
> A few comments to comments on the last forum: *Bonnie* you asked about wearing the masks when dyeing the yarn. The dye itself is a powder (an acid dye) specific to dying wool or other animal fibers (alpaca, silk, etc). It contains heavy metals that you must not inhale. Anytime you open the dye to mix it you must wear the mask. You also asked it it smelled when cooking it and it does not. To "set" the dye into the fibers you also use either citric acid or white vinegar. I've learned a lot already. Purchased a class from Craftsy that I highly recommend. I'm looking forward to learning more.
> 
> ...




LOL! And it was so funny too because the people in front of us ordered a cheeseburger meal without the cheese, so they got the burger and we got the cheese? LOLOL!

I need to pull out my dyes and dye some more yarn, if only I had a little time to spare. Good grief, we went to the gym this morning (I am down 2 more pounds, YAY!, now to keep it off), then stopped at the bakery for 3 small tarts for desert, and decided to go to Scottsbluff to get David's wheel cylinders for the truck and the brake fluid he needs to go with, by the time we got home I was pooped, still am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! All caught up on last week and on page 2 this week, think I'll go work on a puzzle and then take a shower and go to bed. 
Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

just checking in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ...
> 
> Welcome to *Mrsvette and RosD*! Sorry I didn't get that welcome in sooner. Lovely grandson Ros!


And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just popping in to mark my place I'll be back again to catch up. Ohio Joy sounds like you're busy with goslings?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning all, from a beautifully sunny Guernsey, cool enough to feel chilly in the shadow but warm in the sun. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Sam, and have been informed that you will survive!! We need you to take good care of yourself, so don't stress over hosting the tea party. You are allowed to take time out when it all gets too much and that just makes us appreciate you more when you are here.
Love all the photos posted last week, especially our Gwenie messing about with dyes. The colours you have produced look amazing, and you seem to have had a lot of fun in the process. 
Joy, you seem to have amazing resilience and patience dealing with all the problems that you encounter whilst helping those in need. It must be annoying, to say the least, when mouthy folk criticise what you are providing free of cost.
Sonja, good news on your son's treatment having an effect at last, and I hope he gets on a drug trial which will benefit him. Such a pretty photo (last week) of you and 'the mutt'. 
Julie, your grandsons photo is a classic, what big eyes! Hope you get a date for your op. then you can plan for it. 
Welcome to all our new visitors, hope you will soon work out who is who! It's a good geography lesson as we are from both hemispheres. 
Must get on with a few tasks now so will drop in later. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning all, from a beautifully sunny Guernsey, cool enough to feel chilly in the shadow but warm in the sun. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Sam, and have been informed that you will survive!! We need you to take good care of yourself, so don't stress over hosting the tea party. You are allowed to take time out when it all gets too much and that just makes us appreciate you more when you are here.
> Love all the photos posted last week, especially our Gwenie messing about with dyes. The colours you have produced look amazing, and you seem to have had a lot of fun in the process.
> Joy, you seem to have amazing resilience and patience dealing with all the problems that you encounter whilst helping those in need. It must be annoying, to say the least, when mouthy folk criticise what you are providing free of cost.
> Sonja, good news on your son's treatment having an effect at last, and I hope he gets on a drug trial which will benefit him. Such a pretty photo (last week) of you and 'the mutt'.
> ...


Thanks Lin! I hope they are still innocent eyes- but with him approaching 7 , that can change. 
My usual GP, who is back from his world travels, thinks it may be September or later- I'll just have to hang in there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just checking in.
Joy you and Susan are Saints.
Julie I posted on the old TP about that sweet face.
Glad you went to the Dr. Sam. Hope you are starting to feel better. Thank you for the opening and to the ladies for the summary.

Picked up my 7 year old DGD from school today and she wanted to go and buy slime. We went everywhere and found none so I told her I would find a recipe and we would make some. It will even be coloured and glittered so she is a happy girl. She wants it to put her Shopkins in????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just checking in.
> Joy you and Susan are Saints.
> Julie I posted on the old TP about that sweet face.
> Glad you went to the Dr. Sam. Hope you are starting to feel better. Thank you for the opening and to the ladies for the summary.
> ...


Thanks! 
Slime?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 June '16 Friday
> 
> Sriracha Teriyake Wings
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam- glad to know you are going to live.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> Slime?


www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXoHM5bwp38


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good evening or whatever time of day it is at your place.
> 
> It has been a long week and some interesting occasions at Susan's Center but fortunately nothing of a notorious or dangerous nature has happened. Some really ''gritchy'' members of the public, who regularly come for the food provided without cost to them, caught mean the mood to offer remonstrance to their very public remarks re the quality of the food we provide. ''The foods provided may not be a personal favorite or your mother's outstanding recipe, but they have been prepared without cost to you and those of us who spend hours preparing the dishes do not always get to pick the combinations we are faced with each day. Besides, this one happens to be my family's favorite version of it.'' That calmed him down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 Whatever happened to be grateful and thankful for what you get especially if it's free , sorry I think I would have told him the doors that way . I think you and Susan do a fantastic job considering the shoestring budget you have

Will definitley be a sad time for Tims aide and others who have got to know him , will she be able to keep in touch ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, my. Bonnie in Canada wrote about cold weather and here we are at 98 degrees with the heat index at 107. Utterly miserable if you have parked your car in the sun for an hour and get back in it even with the a.c. turned on the highest. However, at least we seem to be finished with the bad thunderstorms, hail and what have you that spent the spring with us. Knitting another of Marianna's little sweaters for charity. It's such fun knitting these. I have almost finished a lovely scarf done with two colors (one at a time) using the linen stitch. It makes such a warm scarf and using the two colors with this stitch gives a lovely design. So glad that Sam was up to sending recipes and that he had a good report from his doctor. That's a big plus. Thanks to the ladies who do the summaries which are always very appreciated. Hoping all have a pleasant weekend, getting needed rest and just enjoying some relaxation.


If you are sharing warmer weather with Bonnie could you please send some this way especially the sunshine as its not really cold here just grey although as I look up I can see patches of blue sky now so fingers crossed it might get better out there as the day progresses 
If you want to post some pictures would love to see what you have been making , nearly everything I make is for charity although I am planning to make a list of a few things I want to knit for Christmas and start it . Made a list last year then left it way to late to make everything I wanted to make


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am- good breakfast with everyone.
Football this afternoon- until half way through the final quarter the scores were very close but then we decided to play well and ended up with a good win. Although we are only about half way the season it is looking like the final 5 teams might be decided with only the positions to be determined. Out win has almost certainly guaranteed us a spot in the finals. And almost certainly ensured that the team we played today doesn't make it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Darowil Albany, GA is about 3 1/2-4 hours south of Athens. My nephew and his family live there. Peanut farming community along with tobacco and pecans and I'm sure other things. Also a small college there. VERY southern culture.


That makes sense as they drive there but it seems a fair drive.

I tried to do a Quote reply and leave only the comment above but it didn't seem to want to let me. Wonder if this is another of the disadvantages in the new systems? On the whole though I am happy enough with the changes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that you got a positive report from your doctor, Sam!


Ditto and thanks to all for another good start off.

Well I dont know whats happening with mum...... I got a call to go there late yesterday as she was very agitated and in pain. It seemed to be chest pain but mum was that distressed etc (dementia wise) it was hard to tell. The problem was that there was nothing written up for strong pain relief by a doctor and being after after hours it would be a 3 hour wait for a locum to come..... GOOD GRIEF! Anyway we ended up in an ambulance coz she HAD to have something to get pain free.... they gave her 3 dozes of fentanyl spray (in the nose) before she seemed better... at the hospital they took bloods which all came back fine, so apparently not heart attack or infection, chest xray... all fine, ecg... fine. So the plan was to get her comfortable and order up some strong meds for the nursing home.... soooooo doctor wrote script for morphine liquid and hands me the script ... at 10pm. Ok I say what happens with this now? Why arent you giving me the actual medication? We not allowed to she says... then says its ok the nursing home will have this drug so when they see that it has been ordered they will give her some if needed then get the script filled.... UH HUH I say .. are you SURE? Coz I doubt that very much. Yep she sure. (You can see where this is headed cant you?) Soooo in the meantime mum is getting VERY agitated and worked up again but no pain... I ask please give her a valium that is already on the drug chart we brought with us... finally agreed to that. So back in an ambulance and back to Nursing home we go coz she really is better off there where they know her and its familiar to her. Yep we get back and I talk to nurse about morphine script and nope they dont have it and nope they cant get it at night!! OMG I say so really we no better off than when we started coz IF she has big pain again overnight we STILL dont have anything strong to give. Okey dokey (getting pretty damm angry now). Luckily mum settled once she was back there in bed. I tell them I want that script filled in the morning and I want a doctor called in the morning too no matter how long it takes for one to come. Well I hardly slept, ring them this morning, how is mum? Yeah good, settled most of the night and sitting in activity room having breakfast!! Far out! Anyway a doctor got there before lunch and rang me (very nice guy he was too) said she seems pretty good but yes we need to have strong pain relief if needed for the future and ordered her valium type meds to be give twice a day regulararly not as required. So I ring couple of times through the day... doing ok. Then they ring me AGAIN about the same time as yesterday.... big pain, clutching chest, very very agitated.... they gave morphine in 1 ml doses till 3.5 over hour or so.... I went there about hour ago to see what the plan was going to be and she was asleep again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Continued..... nurse and I have been wondering could it be a cracked rib? But she would have been hoisted a couple of times today in and out of bed and chair and no pain so we doubt it. Sooooo calling al TP NURSES etc... what do you all think? The doctor that saw her today said sometimes people with dementia, if they get really worked up can think they have big pain. I agree sort of. But the pain meds helped and it really looked like pain to me and everyone. 

I didnt bring this up when I was on last night coz I was too exhausted to go into it. :sm13: 

Anyway rant over... and we will see what the next day or so brings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and thanks to all for another good start off.
> 
> Well I dont know whats happening with mum...... I got a call to go there late yesterday as she was very agitated and in pain. It seemed to be chest pain but mum was that distressed etc (dementia wise) it was hard to tell. The problem was that there was nothing written up for strong pain relief by a doctor and being after after hours it would be a 3 hour wait for a locum to come..... GOOD GRIEF! Anyway we ended up in an ambulance coz she HAD to have something to get pain free.... they gave her 3 dozes of fentanyl spray (in the nose) before she seemed better... at the hospital they took bloods which all came back fine, so apparently not heart attack or infection, chest xray... all fine, ecg... fine. So the plan was to get her comfortable and order up some strong meds for the nursing home.... soooooo doctor wrote script for morphine liquid and hands me the script ... at 10pm. Ok I say what happens with this now? Why arent you giving me the actual medication? We not allowed to she says... then says its ok the nursing home will have this drug so when they see that it has been ordered they will give her some if needed then get the script filled.... UH HUH I say .. are you SURE? Coz I doubt that very much. Yep she sure. (You can see where this is headed cant you?) Soooo in the meantime mum is getting VERY agitated and worked up again but no pain... I ask please give her a valium that is already on the drug chart we brought with us... finally agreed to that. So back in an ambulance and back to Nursing home we go coz she really is better off there where they know her and its familiar to her. Yep we get back and I talk to nurse about morphine script and nope they dont have it and nope they cant get it at night!! OMG I say so really we no better off than when we started coz IF she has big pain again overnight we STILL dont have anything strong to give. Okey dokey (getting pretty damm angry now). Luckily mum settled once she was back there in bed. I tell them I want that script filled in the morning and I want a doctor called in the morning too no matter how long it takes for one to come. Well I hardly slept, ring them this morning, how is mum? Yeah good, settled most of the night and sitting in activity room having breakfast!! Far out! Anyway a doctor got there before lunch and rang me (very nice guy he was too) said she seems pretty good but yes we need to have strong pain relief if needed for the future and ordered her valium type meds to be give twice a day regulararly not as required. So I ring couple of times through the day... doing ok. Then they ring me AGAIN about the same time as yesterday.... big pain, clutching chest, very very agitated.... they gave morphine in 1 ml doses till 3.5 over hour or so.... I went there about hour ago to see what the plan was going to be and she was asleep again.


When is it in relation to eating and has she gone to bed? If so does she sleep flat or propped up? Wondering about reflux. It can be very painful. And is usually easy to treat these days with simple medications that don't tend to have side effects either.
She may not be able to assess pain well- so a moderate amount might seem worse to her than it is (by which I mean not that it doesn't matter -she needs to be given pain relief of course as it is still severe to her) but that the severity perceived by her may not be a reflection that there is anything major wrong.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe by now, Joy you are settling down to rest, sounds like it was a 'full-on' day!


Ditto.... it sure did. What a day! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When is it in relation to eating and has she gone to bed? If so does she sleep flat or propped up? Wondering about reflux. It can be very painful. And is usually easy to treat these days with simple medications that don't tend to have side effects either.


I dont think so Margaret. She doesnt sleep flat, not on her back either. She does go back to bed around 1pm and both days this has started about 4.30pm. She does have Nexium daily as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think so Margaret. She doesnt sleep flat, not on her back either. She does go back to bed around 1pm and both days this has started about 4.30pm. She does have Nexium daily as well.


Having said that.... I will ask when call them again tonight to make sure she really is still on the Nexium.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think so Margaret. She doesnt sleep flat, not on her back either. She does go back to bed around 1pm and both days this has started about 4.30pm. She does have Nexium daily as well.


Hope they can find something to help her settle. A regular Valium type drug could well help.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Sam! Hope you are on the mend!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 June '16 Friday
> 
> Sriracha Teriyake Wings
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, hope you get to rest. Sounds like a real ordeal. Hope they can find a med that works for your mom.
Julie, your DGS is so handsome, thank you for sharing pic.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is so, hard, Sugar, to try and navigate the Healthcare system, and watch someone you love, suffering. Thank goodness you can be your mom's advocate. Prayers for you all.


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and thanks to all for another good start off.
> 
> Well I dont know whats happening with mum...... I got a call to go there late yesterday as she was very agitated and in pain. It seemed to be chest pain but mum was that distressed etc (dementia wise) it was hard to tell. The problem was that there was nothing written up for strong pain relief by a doctor and being after after hours it would be a 3 hour wait for a locum to come..... GOOD GRIEF! Anyway we ended up in an ambulance coz she HAD to have something to get pain free.... they gave her 3 dozes of fentanyl spray (in the nose) before she seemed better... at the hospital they took bloods which all came back fine, so apparently not heart attack or infection, chest xray... all fine, ecg... fine. So the plan was to get her comfortable and order up some strong meds for the nursing home.... soooooo doctor wrote script for morphine liquid and hands me the script ... at 10pm. Ok I say what happens with this now? Why arent you giving me the actual medication? We not allowed to she says... then says its ok the nursing home will have this drug so when they see that it has been ordered they will give her some if needed then get the script filled.... UH HUH I say .. are you SURE? Coz I doubt that very much. Yep she sure. (You can see where this is headed cant you?) Soooo in the meantime mum is getting VERY agitated and worked up again but no pain... I ask please give her a valium that is already on the drug chart we brought with us... finally agreed to that. So back in an ambulance and back to Nursing home we go coz she really is better off there where they know her and its familiar to her. Yep we get back and I talk to nurse about morphine script and nope they dont have it and nope they cant get it at night!! OMG I say so really we no better off than when we started coz IF she has big pain again overnight we STILL dont have anything strong to give. Okey dokey (getting pretty damm angry now). Luckily mum settled once she was back there in bed. I tell them I want that script filled in the morning and I want a doctor called in the morning too no matter how long it takes for one to come. Well I hardly slept, ring them this morning, how is mum? Yeah good, settled most of the night and sitting in activity room having breakfast!! Far out! Anyway a doctor got there before lunch and rang me (very nice guy he was too) said she seems pretty good but yes we need to have strong pain relief if needed for the future and ordered her valium type meds to be give twice a day regulararly not as required. So I ring couple of times through the day... doing ok. Then they ring me AGAIN about the same time as yesterday.... big pain, clutching chest, very very agitated.... they gave morphine in 1 ml doses till 3.5 over hour or so.... I went there about hour ago to see what the plan was going to be and she was asleep again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope they can find something to help her settle. A regular Valium type drug could well help.


 :sm24: Well I have just rang the Nursing Home and mum is sleeping like a baby.... hasnt even had the valium yet tonight. So they not waking her. Good. I did ask nurse about heart burn and she said that mum was only clutching left side of chest not middle so probably not. Who knows.

The other thing that only started yesterday is she is quite hot... no temp though. Feels warm to touch and wont even have a sheet on in bed, heater is on in her room though so it isnt cold but she used to always snuggle down under blankets till now. Mmmm


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well I have just rang the Nursing Home and mum is sleeping like a baby.... hasnt even had the valium yet tonight. So they not waking her. Good. I did ask nurse about heart burn and she said that mum was only clutching left side of chest not middle so probably not. Who knows.
> 
> The other thing that only started yesterday is she is quite hot... no temp though. Feels warm to touch and wont even have a sheet on in bed, heater is on in her room though so it isnt cold but she used to always snuggle down under blankets till now. Mmmm


Mum is quite the mystery these days. I thought of the reflux as well. Symptoms do not show the same in all people. I had an episode so bad once that I experienced a numbing feeling in one side of the face. The burning was so bad that tums were not giving relief and I probably took 15 of them. I drove myself to the hospital that night and underwent testing of the heart. I started seeing a gastrointestinal doctor to get things under control. I didn't get relief until I had my hysterectomy and found that I had 3organs fused together that were pushing up my stomach. That hysterectomy cured several medical problems that I was having. I still have reflux due to the years of damage but not as bad. A glass of water could trigger mine before that surgery. It certainly is a mystery what is going on with your mum and I am not sure how much they will investigate at her age and health.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping in to mark my place I'll be back again to catch up. Ohio Joy sounds like you're busy with goslings?


 Noni, I am now directing folks who are assigned to Susan's Center for the hours they must do in order to receive food stamps and/or cash assistance. That is the distracting part of running the kitchen (Monday -Friday) for the hot lunch meal served there in conjunction with the Warren Family Mission's program for the city of Warren. This city is the county seat for Trumbull County here in NE Ohio. Most of the food is provided by the Mission, but meal planning, service, and clean-up is in-house at the Center. Of course, we must meet Health Department standards for the food service.

We also prepare bagged lunches for another meal each day and provide 2 such meals on Saturdays and holidays. That's an awful lot of sandwiches, bags for sandwiches and others for carrying out, as well as ''bag-fillers'' or chips/crisps, granola bars or a small sweet package. Sometimes we simply serve whatever meal we would have at home for a holiday meal, family-style and invite them in to share. Most such meals are composed of donated food stuffs and the girl, Paula and Susan, and I and other volunteers prepare the ''extras''.

Are you going to KAP this year? Do you need a ride or a room share? PM me if I can help, please?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will definitley be a sad time for Tims aide and others who have got to know him , will she be able to keep in touch ?


She definitely will, Sonja. Even this summer she has begun to take him out for some time, just the two of them--pizza, swimming, laughing and time away from family and the Center where he helps to hand out the bagged lunches each day and chats with all who take the time for a bit of chatting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> She definitely will, Sonja. Even this summer she has begun to take him out for some time, just the two of them--pizza, swimming, laughing and time away from family and the Center where he helps to hand out the bagged lunches each day and chats with all who take the time for a bit of chatting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tim certainly is a blessing even if he does require a lot of maintenance for daily care. Matthew is so excited to come to Kap. He has been planning for many months already. He is going to try the advanced Kumihimo this year. I am sure he will enjoy the swap table again this year. I love that he can feel comfortable just using the yarns to experiment with. There is a possibility that Bella might have a gift at the give away table as well. I will know more closer to that time. Kristin and Scott have greatly appreciated the cards and gifts that have come from some of the tea party people. There is not enough time for them to write back to everyone for their gratitude so please know that what you have done for them has been so appreciated and has made a positive difference in their life. I saw the difference even when I visited the hospital as the parents were talking about seeing other parts of the world through the cards that started coming in and the love that they felt knowing that we have been praying for them for years now.

I hope that Tim feels this same love as he has been cared about around this world and prayed for as well. Life can be a challenge for each of us but love and support make a great difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well I have just rang the Nursing Home and mum is sleeping like a baby.... hasnt even had the valium yet tonight. So they not waking her. Good. I did ask nurse about heart burn and she said that mum was only clutching left side of chest not middle so probably not. Who knows.
> 
> The other thing that only started yesterday is she is quite hot... no temp though. Feels warm to touch and wont even have a sheet on in bed, heater is on in her room though so it isnt cold but she used to always snuggle down under blankets till now. Mmmm


That is not a guide at all- left is not unusual.
But maybe soemthing else is going on if she is hot to touch (I'm assuming the temperature is similar to what it has always been).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! I hope they are still innocent eyes- but with him approaching 7 , that can change.
> My usual GP, who is back from his world travels, thinks it may be September or later- I'll just have to hang in there.


Oh dear, I hope they arent going to keep delaying it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXoHM5bwp38


Hilarious!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Who invented hard plastic cartons . I have just sliced my finger open right along on one such stupid carton . Not bleeding now but it's on my left hand and every time I bend it I can see inside , Sure husband has one of them dolls that he sticks pins into as I was busy muttering to myself about him and disappearing teaspoons when it happened ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> She definitely will, Sonja. Even this summer she has begun to take him out for some time, just the two of them--pizza, swimming, laughing and time away from family and the Center where he helps to hand out the bagged lunches each day and chats with all who take the time for a bit of chatting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is good to hear Joy . You have been very lucky to find such a wonderful person


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Having said that.... I will ask when call them again tonight to make sure she really is still on the Nexium.


Sorry to hear about your mum Cathy , do hope you can get someone to help and find out what the problem is , 
Sounds like it's going to be hard to actually find out what problem is. I was thinking that maybe it was a broken bone but if like you say she is getting moved about with no pain then maybe not .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Continued..... nurse and I have been wondering could it be a cracked rib? But she would have been hoisted a couple of times today in and out of bed and chair and no pain so we doubt it. Sooooo calling al TP NURSES etc... what do you all think? The doctor that saw her today said sometimes people with dementia, if they get really worked up can think they have big pain. I agree sort of. But the pain meds helped and it really looked like pain to me and everyone.
> 
> I didnt bring this up when I was on last night coz I was too exhausted to go into it. :sm13:
> 
> Anyway rant over... and we will see what the next day or so brings.


Oh dear. I see Margaret has answered- and I of course have no expertise in this area- hoping she has a settled night and day, for tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, hope you get to rest. Sounds like a real ordeal. Hope they can find a med that works for your mom.
> Julie, your DGS is so handsome, thank you for sharing pic.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope they arent going to keep delaying it.


At this point it seems anyone's guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Vacation has started (well except for an hour this a.m. answering panic emails - they've only known for about 6 weeks that I was going to be off these next two weeks...what's that sign "your failure to plan is not my emergency"? That's exactly my attitude this a.m., but I responded I hope professionally. Joy, I'm working with people of the same mindset and they're getting paid. I'm sorry that you're having to deal with it---sure can take the "joy" (pun intended) out of the service. I've volunteered for many years with scouts, PTA, community/township, etc. and have found that there was always some segment of the group who would take a little "power" and expand it to authority that was never the intent.

We had a fantastic start to our vacation last night. Of course, we didn't leave at our anticipated time due to me trying to get so many work loose ends tied up, but got here in Springfield, IL at our daughter's and had a wonderful evening under a bright moon and stars with 75f degrees to watch an outdoor production of South Pacific. Just so fun to just sit and be entertained. 

We'll head out today after DD and I go in for a mani-pedi together. It's something we've begun to do for our birthdays. She didn't tell us until we got down here that she broke up with her boyfriend of over a year. She's in a good place emotionally about it and knows she did the right thing. 

I'll spend time catching up during the week, but right now have to set up a sewing machine for her. I'm not sure if I ever mentioned that we did end up getting two machines from the H.S. who are ending home economics classes. I'm not sure what happened with the original auction, but it didn't turn out as originally planned. We took the machine to the local sewing center and they did a wonderful job of repairing/cleaning them and provide all the missing parts. I'll go through the presser feet to see which ones she may use. All of the power cords and attachments were all put in one big box that thankfully my DH could go look for (it was found in a closet. The person in charge of disposing of the machines was ready to just toss everything until the admini. insisted that she try to get some $'s for them. 

Love to all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hilarious!


great stress buster :sm02:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
The potatoes sound great for tonight. 
Microwaving is a must. Supposed to be 100 here this weekend. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious!


Lurker 2 said:


> And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy/SugarSugar I am so sorry this is happening with your mom. I hope the nursing home staff is keeping track of exactly when these attacks of pain are happening to see if there is something triggering it. Also it is such a pain in the a** when the hospital assumes they know what the nursing home has on hand and will administer when indeed they don't know. You and your mom are in my prayers.


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and thanks to all for another good start off.
> 
> Well I dont know whats happening with mum...... I got a call to go there late yesterday as she was very agitated and in pain. It seemed to be chest pain but mum was that distressed etc (dementia wise) it was hard to tell. The problem was that there was nothing written up for strong pain relief by a doctor and being after after hours it would be a 3 hour wait for a locum to come..... GOOD GRIEF! Anyway we ended up in an ambulance coz she HAD to have something to get pain free.... they gave her 3 dozes of fentanyl spray (in the nose) before she seemed better... at the hospital they took bloods which all came back fine, so apparently not heart attack or infection, chest xray... all fine, ecg... fine. So the plan was to get her comfortable and order up some strong meds for the nursing home.... soooooo doctor wrote script for morphine liquid and hands me the script ... at 10pm. Ok I say what happens with this now? Why arent you giving me the actual medication? We not allowed to she says... then says its ok the nursing home will have this drug so when they see that it has been ordered they will give her some if needed then get the script filled.... UH HUH I say .. are you SURE? Coz I doubt that very much. Yep she sure. (You can see where this is headed cant you?) Soooo in the meantime mum is getting VERY agitated and worked up again but no pain... I ask please give her a valium that is already on the drug chart we brought with us... finally agreed to that. So back in an ambulance and back to Nursing home we go coz she really is better off there where they know her and its familiar to her. Yep we get back and I talk to nurse about morphine script and nope they dont have it and nope they cant get it at night!! OMG I say so really we no better off than when we started coz IF she has big pain again overnight we STILL dont have anything strong to give. Okey dokey (getting pretty damm angry now). Luckily mum settled once she was back there in bed. I tell them I want that script filled in the morning and I want a doctor called in the morning too no matter how long it takes for one to come. Well I hardly slept, ring them this morning, how is mum? Yeah good, settled most of the night and sitting in activity room having breakfast!! Far out! Anyway a doctor got there before lunch and rang me (very nice guy he was too) said she seems pretty good but yes we need to have strong pain relief if needed for the future and ordered her valium type meds to be give twice a day regulararly not as required. So I ring couple of times through the day... doing ok. Then they ring me AGAIN about the same time as yesterday.... big pain, clutching chest, very very agitated.... they gave morphine in 1 ml doses till 3.5 over hour or so.... I went there about hour ago to see what the plan was going to be and she was asleep again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ouch! Yeah....I hate them. (hard plastic cartons/wrapping). I have resorted to using scissors to open them.


Swedenme said:


> Who invented hard plastic cartons . I have just sliced my finger open right along on one such stupid carton . Not bleeding now but it's on my left hand and every time I bend it I can see inside , Sure husband has one of them dolls that he sticks pins into as I was busy muttering to myself about him and disappearing teaspoons when it happened ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ouch! Yeah....I hate them. (hard plastic cartons/wrapping). I have resorted to using scissors to open them.


the best things for opening this type of carton is a can/tin/opener

youtube.com/watch?v=Oi0Qye1nzNE


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think both you & Susan are definitely earning your wings the hard way having to deal with ungrateful people & those who don't wish to "do their share" I love your comeback to the grouchy ones!
Tims teacher aid will be really lost after spending so many years with him. What will Tim do when he's done school?



jheiens said:


> Good evening or whatever time of day it is at your place.
> 
> It has been a long week and some interesting occasions at Susan's Center but fortunately nothing of a notorious or dangerous nature has happened. Some really ''gritchy'' members of the public, who regularly come for the food provided without cost to them, caught mean the mood to offer remonstrance to their very public remarks re the quality of the food we provide. ''The foods provided may not be a personal favorite or your mother's outstanding recipe, but they have been prepared without cost to you and those of us who spend hours preparing the dishes do not always get to pick the combinations we are faced with each day. Besides, this one happens to be my family's favorite version of it.'' That calmed him down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


What a cute picture, Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Continued..... nurse and I have been wondering could it be a cracked rib? But she would have been hoisted a couple of times today in and out of bed and chair and no pain so we doubt it. Sooooo calling al TP NURSES etc... what do you all think? The doctor that saw her today said sometimes people with dementia, if they get really worked up can think they have big pain. I agree sort of. But the pain meds helped and it really looked like pain to me and everyone.
> I didnt bring this up when I was on last night coz I was too exhausted to go into it. :sm13:
> Anyway rant over... and we will see what the next day or so brings.


OMG, what an ordeal for both you & your mom. Dealing with alzeimer patients in pain is like dealing with a child in pain, you know there's a problem but there's no communication about exactly what it is. I hope they get her settled & find the problem.
Perhaps if it continues to occur you could ask for an xray or ultrasound of her chest/abdomen to see if any problem can be seen. Sadly as Mary said, in these cases they often don't investigate too much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Who invented hard plastic cartons . I have just sliced my finger open right along on one such stupid carton . Not bleeding now but it's on my left hand and every time I bend it I can see inside , Sure husband has one of them dolls that he sticks pins into as I was busy muttering to myself about him and disappearing teaspoons when it happened ????


They are kind of like paper cuts, don't look like much but hurt like the devil.

I hope your DH gets all the pins out of his voodoo doll :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, safe travels, sounds like you've already had a nice start to the vacation.

Well the sun is shining this morning, 16C/61F now but to go up to the low 70's which is a huge improvement over yesterday& NO WIND! I need to get my backside in gear & weed the garden, after 2" of rain weeds are getting thick.
The church is catering a 80th birthday supper for a large family so I have to go work at that later.
I've been out running water in my planter, unless we get a driving rain from the south it never gets wet, I'm amazed how much things are growing considering we've not had much heat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


Wow! Agnes, those are beautiful, certainly family heirlooms! I really like the second one.
You are a really amazing knitter. I had never tried lace until joining KP, I followed the KAL for the Ashton shawl a few years ago & was amazed it looked good when done. I gave it to my sister but sadly I think it has lived in a closet ever since :sm13: She goes to several "fancy dress" things each year so I thought she would use it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, what an ordeal for both you & your mom. Dealing with alzeimer patients in pain is like dealing with a child in pain, you know there's a problem but there's no communication about exactly what it is. I hope they get her settled & find the problem.
> Perhaps if it continues to occur you could ask for an xray or ultrasound of her chest/abdomen to see if any problem can be seen. Sadly as Mary said, in these cases they often don't investigate too much.


Could you suggest that they give her a Tums when she complains of pain and see if that reduces the pain? That is an over the counter med so should not be a problem. I have often seen heart burn on either side of the chest, so those who have never experienced it (ie, the nurses in this facility) ought not to rule it out. If the Tums works, they could start her on Pepcid or something similar and prevent it altogether. Just a suggestion.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Agnes, those are beautiful, certainly family heirlooms! I really like the second one.
> You are a really amazing knitter. I had never tried lace until joining KP, I followed the KAL for the Ashton shawl a few years ago & was amazed it looked good when done. I gave it to my sister but sadly I think it has lived in a closet ever since :sm13: She goes to several "fancy dress" things each year so I thought she would use it.


I have done most of Dee's shawls,some of the later ones are 4ply upwards but i have to say I prefer 2ply/lace weight every time,have not done any this year I think having done 7 full size beaded shawls last year I have decided to take a break from them for a while, but I have to say lace knitting is not as hard as some think,its exactly the same stitches as used to knit a sweater,you should knit another ashton Bonnie just for you,I have 3, purple, pink,and cream and I love wearing them,your sister is missing so much by not wearing her gift


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I've been sitting here contemplating the pros and cons of traveling to my nephews funeral. After much consideration, I believe I will not be going. It will be Thursday next. There is so much drama surrounding the entire situation and I just don't want to get pulled into it. On top of that, my brother has not even acknowledged me in any way. I have reached out to him and am completely ignored. I know he is suffering and I do not wish to add to his stress. Thankfully he has not shut out our little sister who has been kind enough to keep me informed. I, in good conscience, can't justify going into debt for a quick trip like this. It being a 2 day drive there and 2 days back, I am not sure my body could handle the stress either. I am letting them know that I am with them in spirit.

Love all the pics that have been shared. Each one gives me reason to smile.
Sugarsugar, prayers for your mum. I can relate to the frustration of dealing with some medical staff. Sometimes the right hand does not know what the left is doing. I also would not rule out a fractured rib as of yet. Be sure they check. My DH broke his ribs and still has some shifting at times. He gets terrible pain if he moves the wrong way.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar I hope they get your mum sorted out, scary for the both of you,even better if re-occurrences could be prevented


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Agnes, those are beautiful, certainly family heirlooms! I really like the second one.
> You are a really amazing knitter. I had never tried lace until joining KP, I followed the KAL for the Ashton shawl a few years ago & was amazed it looked good when done. I gave it to my sister but sadly I think it has lived in a closet ever since :sm13: She goes to several "fancy dress" things each year so I thought she would use it.


If your sister doesn't really use her Ashton, maybe it could be loaned out to someone who would! wish I lived nearer!! :sm04: 
Agnes, those shawls look so intricate, quite beautiful but what a challenge as a first lace knitting project. You have obviously caught the bug though, and skilfully knit the most complicated and pretty designs. I'm an enthusiastic Knitter and Tinker of simpler shawls, but hope to get there one day.(Shetland shawls, and maybe Shetland)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> If your sister doesn't really use her Ashton, maybe it could be loaned out to someone who would! wish I lived nearer!! :sm04:
> Agnes, those shawls look so intricate, quite beautiful but what a challenge as a first lace knitting project. You have obviously caught the bug though, and skilfully knit the most complicated and pretty designs. I'm an enthusiastic Knitter and Tinker of simpler shawls, but hope to get there one day.(Shetland shawls, and maybe Shetland)


I too would love to make a visit to the Shetlands, seems they have lots of shawls on display that really would be something to see. I really think the problem with lace knitting is that folk think it is difficult, so that is their mindset before they even try,but i have to say that in all the shawls I have knitted,over 40 now the ones I had the most problem were knitted in thicker yarn and have spent many a night tinking and frogging.I have spent plenty time frogging the sweater I am knitting at present, I should maybe stick to baby clothes socks and shawls :sm17:

the shawl on left in picture is a good one to start with, can be knitted in any yarn from lace to DK , knitted flat on large needles an sewn into circle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are kind of like paper cuts, don't look like much but hurt like the devil.
> 
> I hope your DH gets all the pins out of his voodoo doll :sm02:


The stinging had stopped till I got the Swedish pickle cucumber/ red onion out to make salad ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I too would love to make a visit to the Shetlands, seems they have lots of shawls on display that really would be something to see. I really think the problem with lace knitting is that folk think it is difficult, so that is their mindset before they even try,but i have to say that in all the shawls I have knitted,over 40 now the ones I had the most problem were knitted in thicker yarn and have spent many a night tinking and frogging.I have spent plenty time frogging the sweater I am knitting at present, I should maybe stick to baby clothes socks and shawls :sm17:
> 
> the shawl on left in picture is a good one to start with, can be knitted in any yarn from lace to DK , knitted flat on large needles an sewn into circle


Wow beautiful shawls Agnes . I have a couple of shawl patterns on my to do list , added a gorgeous crochet one I spotted the other day to the list to ,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


He is gorgeous, Julie. Beautiful eyes!

Cathy, thinking about your mom's pain, I wondered if it could be pleurisy? Not sure I spelled that correctly. That pain can be severe and mistaken for heart issues.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow beautiful shawls Agnes . I have a couple of shawl patterns on my to do list , added a gorgeous crochet one I spotted the other day to the list to ,


if you are anything like me you will need to live to be 300 in order to get everything done lol :sm02: :sm16:

for you or baby shawl?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute picture, Julie


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, I always love pics of your shawls and admire your knitting skill.
Maya and I had our walk. Then did some shopping and washed kitchen floor. Don't plan on doing much next couple of days forecast is 114F and even for desert rats that is HOT.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


You've knitted some exquisite shawls in my opinion.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I always love pics of your shawls and admire your knitting skill.
> Maya and I had our walk. Then did some shopping and washed kitchen floor. Don't plan on doing much next couple of days forecast is 114F and even for desert rats that is HOT.


Can you send some of that heat this way please we have managed 12C/53.6F here today, it has stopped raining clouds have moved on sun and blue skies for a change after almost 2 weeks of rain,long may it continue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've knitted some exquisite shawls in my opinion.


thanks Julie,just as I admire your Gannsay's :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> He is gorgeous, Julie. Beautiful eyes!
> 
> Cathy, thinking about your mom's pain, I wondered if it could be pleurisy? Not sure I spelled that correctly. That pain can be severe and mistaken for heart issues.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thanks Julie,just as I admire your Gannsay's :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i received a "fave craft" notice in my mailbox today and it was all crochet - there are some beautiful pieces to crochet including as in 19 bags plus oodles of other great looking stuff. if you are inerestged let me know and i will pm you a copy of the page. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the children would love it - we would have slime all over the house. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry for this cathy - not a good experience for all concerned. i hope it never happens again. getting old is not for the weak of heart - and the people involved with their wellbeing. sending you mountain of soothing energy and lots and lots of hugs. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Continued..... nurse and I have been wondering could it be a cracked rib? But she would have been hoisted a couple of times today in and out of bed and chair and no pain so we doubt it. Sooooo calling al TP NURSES etc... what do you all think? The doctor that saw her today said sometimes people with dementia, if they get really worked up can think they have big pain. I agree sort of. But the pain meds helped and it really looked like pain to me and everyone.
> 
> I didnt bring this up when I was on last night coz I was too exhausted to go into it. :sm13:
> 
> Anyway rant over... and we will see what the next day or so brings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it should not matter her age and health - everyone has the right to the best medical care available - imho. --- sam



pacer said:


> Mum is quite the mystery these days. I thought of the reflux as well. Symptoms do not show the same in all people. I had an episode so bad once that I experienced a numbing feeling in one side of the face. The burning was so bad that tums were not giving relief and I probably took 15 of them. I drove myself to the hospital that night and underwent testing of the heart. I started seeing a gastrointestinal doctor to get things under control. I didn't get relief until I had my hysterectomy and found that I had 3organs fused together that were pushing up my stomach. That hysterectomy cured several medical problems that I was having. I still have reflux due to the years of damage but not as bad. A glass of water could trigger mine before that surgery. It certainly is a mystery what is going on with your mum and I am not sure how much they will investigate at her age and health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would have been easier to just go buy some new teaspoons. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Who invented hard plastic cartons . I have just sliced my finger open right along on one such stupid carton . Not bleeding now but it's on my left hand and every time I bend it I can see inside , Sure husband has one of them dolls that he sticks pins into as I was busy muttering to myself about him and disappearing teaspoons when it happened ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> if you are anything like me you will need to live to be 300 in order to get everything done lol :sm02: :sm16:
> 
> for you or baby shawl?


Baby . More a blanket than a shawl but delicate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful agnes and i am sure yours were perfect replicas.

sam



agnescr said:


> I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would not be beyond me to ask for it back. putting that much work into it you should also reap the rewards by wearing it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Agnes, those are beautiful, certainly family heirlooms! I really like the second one.
> You are a really amazing knitter. I had never tried lace until joining KP, I followed the KAL for the Ashton shawl a few years ago & was amazed it looked good when done. I gave it to my sister but sadly I think it has lived in a closet ever since :sm13: She goes to several "fancy dress" things each year so I thought she would use it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think it would have been easier to just go buy some new teaspoons. --- sam


I buy teaspoons Regulary Sam it is a mystery to what happens to them although I do find a few in the living room round the area of were my number one suspect sits ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think heidi has lost more than one spoon - actually any piece of flatware - since holes need to be dug or some such need. butterknives make great duiling swords. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I buy teaspoons Regulary Sam it is a mystery to what happens to them although I do find a few in the living room round the area of were my number one suspect sits ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I buy teaspoons Regulary Sam it is a mystery to what happens to them although I do find a few in the living room round the area of were my number one suspect sits ????


have you checked down the sides? thats where ours used to be found along with pens pencils dinner knives and lord knows what else......thats where my crochet hooks vanish to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have done most of Dee's shawls,some of the later ones are 4ply upwards but i have to say I prefer 2ply/lace weight every time,have not done any this year I think having done 7 full size beaded shawls last year I have decided to take a break from them for a while, but I have to say lace knitting is not as hard as some think,its exactly the same stitches as used to knit a sweater,you should knit another ashton Bonnie just for you,I have 3, purple, pink,and cream and I love wearing them,your sister is missing so much by not wearing her gift


I have knit several smaller/narrower shawls for myself & wear them as scarfs. 
I've done the Indian Feathers & Firey Salsa, I can't believe I'm saying this but both are quite quick & easy knits ( I used to think when anyone said something Lacey was quick or easy they were nuts!)
http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/free-patterns-23

I've book marked quite a few of Dees shawls but not done any others. You don't really see people wearing them here very much except at weddings


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your sister is "keeping you in the loop". I know how you feel about missing the funeral, I've felt the same about not getting to my aunts & uncles funerals in Ontario but when distances are great & travel costs expensives, sometimes it's just too much. You need t take care of yourself both physically & financially too.
Take care.



EJS said:


> Hello everyone. I've been sitting here contemplating the pros and cons of traveling to my nephews funeral. After much consideration, I believe I will not be going. It will be Thursday next. There is so much drama surrounding the entire situation and I just don't want to get pulled into it. On top of that, my brother has not even acknowledged me in any way. I have reached out to him and am completely ignored. I know he is suffering and I do not wish to add to his stress. Thankfully he has not shut out our little sister who has been kind enough to keep me informed. I, in good conscience, can't justify going into debt for a quick trip like this. It being a 2 day drive there and 2 days back, I am not sure my body could handle the stress either. I am letting them know that I am with them in spirit.
> 
> Love all the pics that have been shared. Each one gives me reason to smile.
> Sugarsugar, prayers for your mum. I can relate to the frustration of dealing with some medical staff. Sometimes the right hand does not know what the left is doing. I also would not rule out a fractured rib as of yet. Be sure they check. My DH broke his ribs and still has some shifting at times. He gets terrible pain if he moves the wrong way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I too would love to make a visit to the Shetlands, seems they have lots of shawls on display that really would be something to see. I really think the problem with lace knitting is that folk think it is difficult, so that is their mindset before they even try,but i have to say that in all the shawls I have knitted,over 40 now the ones I had the most problem were knitted in thicker yarn and have spent many a night tinking and frogging.I have spent plenty time frogging the sweater I am knitting at present, I should maybe stick to baby clothes socks and shawls :sm17:
> 
> the shawl on left in picture is a good one to start with, can be knitted in any yarn from lace to DK , knitted flat on large needles an sewn into circle


The shawls you've made are absolutely amazing. I hope all the recipients treasure them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> if you are anything like me you will need to live to be 300 in order to get everything done lol :sm02: :sm16:
> 
> for you or baby shawl?


I think we all have a list that long :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it should not matter her age and health - everyone has the right to the best medical care available - imho. --- sam


I think, especially with alzeimers patients, the doctors think putting them through CT's & other procedures is just too much for them. any change in routine tends to get them so agitated & really, if something is found they probably wouldn't do surgery anyway . It's a sad situation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I buy teaspoons Regulary Sam it is a mystery to what happens to them although I do find a few in the living room round the area of were my number one suspect sits ????


Have you pushed your hands down into the stuffing at the bottom of your livingroom chair cushions? Find all kinds of interesting things there


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I too would love to make a visit to the Shetlands, seems they have lots of shawls on display that really would be something to see. I really think the problem with lace knitting is that folk think it is difficult, so that is their mindset before they even try,but i have to say that in all the shawls I have knitted,over 40 now the ones I had the most problem were knitted in thicker yarn and have spent many a night tinking and frogging.I have spent plenty time frogging the sweater I am knitting at present, I should maybe stick to baby clothes socks and shawls :sm17:
> 
> the shawl on left in picture is a good one to start with, can be knitted in any yarn from lace to DK , knitted flat on large needles an sewn into circle


Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The stinging had stopped till I got the Swedish pickle cucumber/ red onion out to make salad ????


Ooh, ow!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have knit several smaller/narrower shawls for myself & wear them as scarfs.
> I've done the Indian Feathers & Firey Salsa, I can't believe I'm saying this but both are quite quick & easy knits ( I used to think when anyone said something Lacey was quick or easy they were nuts!)
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/free-patterns-23
> 
> I've book marked quite a few of Dees shawls but not done any others. You don't really see people wearing them here very much except at weddings


oh like the look of them.....must check lace yarn stash lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you pushed your hands down into the stuffing at the bottom of your livingroom chair cushions? Find all kinds of interesting things there


that was my suggestion too Bonnie :sm02: :sm17:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think heidi has lost more than one spoon - actually any piece of flatware - since holes need to be dug or some such need. butterknives make great duiling swords. lol --- sam


Sounds like you have experience of this, Sam.......... :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


they look really cozy and would be great for autumn/winter :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got the garden weeded, except for 4 rows of potatoes, they are filled with volunteer dill & my DIL may want that so I'll wait til I talk to her, she dries lots of it for cooking.
I have #%## cut worms in the garden, they've taken quite a few cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower peas & lettuce, grr, always some pest! DH was supposed to bring me some diatomaceous earth but he didnt yet. He buys it in bulk to put in granaries to kill bugs that would destroy the grain. 
Stuff is sure growing, I brought n what I think is probably the last picking of asparagus but also, spinach, lettuce & radishes so DH should be happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> that was my suggestion too Bonnie :sm02: :sm17:


I should have read farther before commenting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you pushed your hands down into the stuffing at the bottom of your livingroom chair cushions? Find all kinds of interesting things there


That sounds kind of ...dangerous.... :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


Very pretty, such rich fall colors


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I should have read farther before commenting!


NOOO just shows great minds think alike lol :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> That sounds kind of ...dangerous.... :sm16: :sm16:


Bit like a treasure hunt :sm02: :sm02: :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you pushed your hands down into the stuffing at the bottom of your livingroom chair cushions?  Find all kinds of interesting things there


I do find the odd one usually under the couch . 3 weeks ago I bought some and I had 9 teaspoons in the cutlery drawer , last week I cleaned the drawer and there was only 5 , today I had to wash teaspoons before I could make coffee as there were none in the drawer and only found 3 . So we have either got a house elf who takes them along with socks , scissors and pens or as I think they go in the bin with the empty yoghurt pot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


They are gorgeous Lin . I really like the wool you have used the colours are beautiful,


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


They are splendid and way out of my league! I wish I had your talent to do such fine work. I love fine and detailed items. Used to crochet doilies but have so many and don't even use them anymore. Also love detailed counted cross stitching (get it Fran!!! - Lady D). Just love it! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> They are splendid and way out of my league! I wish I had your talent to do such fine work. I love fine and detailed items. Used to crochet doilies but have so many and don't even use them anymore. Also love detailed counted cross stitching (get it Fran!!! - Lady D). Just love it! :sm24:


Frame some of your doilies as they are great pieces of art. Or you cold join them into a bedcover or even a shawl or bag or cushion. I love them.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the garden weeded, except for 4 rows of potatoes, they are filled with volunteer dill & my DIL may want that so I'll wait til I talk to her, she dries lots of it for cooking.
> I have #%## cut worms in the garden, they've taken quite a few cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower peas & lettuce, grr, always some pest! DH was supposed to bring me some diatomaceous earth but he didnt yet. He buys it in bulk to put in granaries to kill bugs that would destroy the grain.
> Stuff is sure growing, I brought n what I think is probably the last picking of asparagus but also, spinach, lettuce & radishes so DH should be happy.


You surely got a workout! Any energy left for knitting? Those worms can really do a number on veggies. Sounds like lots of goodies made it! Enjoy!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


They are gorgeous and love the colors! Never mind what the designer intended!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Frame some of your doilies as they are great pieces of art. Or you cold join them into a bedcover or even a shawl or bag or cushion. I love them.


Thanks for good ideas but think a bed cover would be a waste with 2 kitties who like to "lounge" on my bed. :sm02:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bonnie*, after Tim graduates next May, he will most likely go to work with his mom at the Center--first as an errand boy within the building. He is not likely to ever complete a more complicated task than that without assistance to keep focused to completion. To put him in a real work-for-pay situation would require a full-time aide to keep him on task. Not likely to earn either of them much pay. To put him into a group home with assistants who must share their attention with several household members at the same time, does not pose a likely successful experience for Tim. He does not socialize well with peers but interacts well with older adults whom he see socially outside of our home. When he encounters classmates outside of school he doesn't really recognize them as people he knows and seems confused that he is expected to have conversation with them.

We've tried to assist him in all manner of social situations all along but the autism presents its own limitations in spite of our best intentions. It seems quite unlikely that he will ever live without ''adult'' assistance and continual support. If he were ever to attend college classes, he would require a full-time one-on-one aide as he has now. And few post-secondary instructors are likely to be prepared to allow extra time for assignments or exams as the state laws require for public schools.

Yes, there are tutors who earn money assisting students but not usually a student who also needs a scribe as well as toileting/bathing assistance, meal/food help, etc. And there are likely other needs or complications that haven't even occurred to us yet. Tim is such a sweet, alert, witty young man that most of us could never think of the things he needs assistance with if we've never lived closely with such an individual as Tim. We count our blessings, but he must seem a difficult mystery even to those who've known him all of his life outside our immediate family.

Tim is what he is and we've tried to cover all the possibilities we could think of for his future life time. With his good physical health he will most likely outlive all of us so we've tried to prepare for that eventuality also. Not an easy thing to contemplate or prepare for, trust me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - does the shading occur naturally - the wool being dyed that way? i do like the pattern and the way it stripes --- sam

NS AHswa.


TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

IT is nearly midnight here and I am watching the weirdest thing . I'm looking at the sky out of my window and I can see what looks like 3 clouds lit up dancing from left to right and back again . I'm thinking northern lights but not like I've seen them before , still pretty to watch though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think most women with children suffered this is some form or another. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sounds like you have experience of this, Sam.......... :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> They are splendid and way out of my league! I wish I had your talent to do such fine work. I love fine and detailed items. Used to crochet doilies but have so many and don't even use them anymore. Also love detailed counted cross stitching (get it Fran!!! - Lady D). Just love it! :sm24:


Yes poor old Lady D, still waiting my attention to be finished, however babies gifts are top of my to do list right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


That is looking lovely, Fan!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Great work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, love the colors and way plaid occurs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work fan - beautiful crocheting. how large is each square? --- sam



Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Lin . I really like the wool you have used the colours are beautiful,


Thanks for those kind comments, Sonja.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> They are gorgeous and love the colors! Never mind what the designer intended!


Thank you :sm01:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tns - does the shading occur naturally - the wool being dyed that way? i do like the pattern and the way it stripes --- sam
> 
> NS AHswa.


Yes, Sam it's a self striping yarn, but two colour ways - a green, mustard one and a brown, yellow one. I used one for the body and the other for the main edging pattern then switched colours a couple of times before the main garter stitch body in the main colour. (All in the pattern)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Beautiful!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Lovely work, Fan. Those colours are very effective together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!

I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> You surely got a workout! Any energy left for knitting? Those worms can really do a number on veggies. Sounds like lots of goodies made it! Enjoy!


Not much energy left now, I just came back from helping cater a supper for 60 people. There were only 5 of us so it was quite busy. Another group prepped potatoes & salad & put the roasts to cook, we put out desert, cooked vegetables & made gravy, served & cleaned up Everyone was very happy with their roast beef supper.

I'm getting near finished the vest I've been working on for a few weeks, I may have to try Sonjas trick of knitting faster so I don't run out if yarn???? I got a lot done going to & from Edmonton.

I'm watching a new series called The American West, the second episode was on tonight & I taped it, it's about the outlaws if the old west. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's good he will be able to go to work with his mom.
I can understand it being a big concern for all what his future will hold.



jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, after Tim graduates next May, he will most likely go to work with his mom at the Center--first as an errand boy within the building. He is not likely to ever complete a more complicated task than that without assistance to keep focused to completion. To put him in a real work-for-pay situation would require a full-time aide to keep him on task. Not likely to earn either of them much pay. To put him into a group home with assistants who must share their attention with several household members at the same time, does not pose a likely successful experience for Tim. He does not socialize well with peers but interacts well with older adults whom he see socially outside of our home. When he encounters classmates outside of school he doesn't really recognize them as people he knows and seems confused that he is expected to have conversation with them.
> 
> We've tried to assist him in all manner of social situations all along but the autism presents its own limitations in spite of our best intentions. It seems quite unlikely that he will ever live without ''adult'' assistance and continual support. If he were ever to attend college classes, he would require a full-time one-on-one aide as he has now. And few post-secondary instructors are likely to be prepared to allow extra time for assignments or exams as the state laws require for public schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


I hope they get the fires under control soon. Scary when it's so hot, it seems to make them spread more quickly.
I think the fires in the north are now controlled or out, they've had some very heavy rains recently that caused some flooding but at least it drowned the fires 4+ inches in a short time.
It was really nice here today, 22C/72F much better than yesterday.

Were you on vacation?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get the fires under control soon. Scary when it's so hot, it seems to make them spread more quickly.
> I think the fires in the north are now controlled or out, they've had some very heavy rains recently that caused some flooding but at least it drowned the fires 4+ inches in a short time.
> It was really nice here today, 22C/72F much better than yesterday.
> 
> Were you on vacation?


It was a vacation trip where we visited his family and some old friends. Tomorrow I have to see how much damage all that eating did! :sm16: :sm19: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


I noticed on our news last night that the fire location said Albuquerque, immediately on alert because of that, hope it does not get worse then just smoke.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.

We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.

This week our baby girl turned 40. Seems impossible that time has gone so fast. She is the mother of 3 and works as an air ambulance dispatcher. We are very proud of her.

Still no word on my anemia but I am feeling better so think it may be better. I got back on the routine of taking vitamins and iron so think that is helping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it.  The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


Hoping the best for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


What a cutie, he was so little then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and thanks to all for another good start off.
> 
> Well I dont know whats happening with mum...... I got a call to go there late yesterday as she was very agitated and in pain. It seemed to be chest pain but mum was that distressed etc (dementia wise) it was hard to tell. The problem was that there was nothing written up for strong pain relief by a doctor and being after after hours it would be a 3 hour wait for a locum to come..... GOOD GRIEF! Anyway we ended up in an ambulance coz she HAD to have something to get pain free.... they gave her 3 dozes of fentanyl spray (in the nose) before she seemed better... at the hospital they took bloods which all came back fine, so apparently not heart attack or infection, chest xray... all fine, ecg... fine. So the plan was to get her comfortable and order up some strong meds for the nursing home.... soooooo doctor wrote script for morphine liquid and hands me the script ... at 10pm. Ok I say what happens with this now? Why arent you giving me the actual medication? We not allowed to she says... then says its ok the nursing home will have this drug so when they see that it has been ordered they will give her some if needed then get the script filled.... UH HUH I say .. are you SURE? Coz I doubt that very much. Yep she sure. (You can see where this is headed cant you?) Soooo in the meantime mum is getting VERY agitated and worked up again but no pain... I ask please give her a valium that is already on the drug chart we brought with us... finally agreed to that. So back in an ambulance and back to Nursing home we go coz she really is better off there where they know her and its familiar to her. Yep we get back and I talk to nurse about morphine script and nope they dont have it and nope they cant get it at night!! OMG I say so really we no better off than when we started coz IF she has big pain again overnight we STILL dont have anything strong to give. Okey dokey (getting pretty damm angry now). Luckily mum settled once she was back there in bed. I tell them I want that script filled in the morning and I want a doctor called in the morning too no matter how long it takes for one to come. Well I hardly slept, ring them this morning, how is mum? Yeah good, settled most of the night and sitting in activity room having breakfast!! Far out! Anyway a doctor got there before lunch and rang me (very nice guy he was too) said she seems pretty good but yes we need to have strong pain relief if needed for the future and ordered her valium type meds to be give twice a day regulararly not as required. So I ring couple of times through the day... doing ok. Then they ring me AGAIN about the same time as yesterday.... big pain, clutching chest, very very agitated.... they gave morphine in 1 ml doses till 3.5 over hour or so.... I went there about hour ago to see what the plan was going to be and she was asleep again.


Oh dear, that doesn't sound good, definitely more drama than you need also, I hope that they are able to find an answer. It can't be easy on her to go through either.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, what an ordeal for both you & your mom. Dealing with alzeimer patients in pain is like dealing with a child in pain, you know there's a problem but there's no communication about exactly what it is. I hope they get her settled & find the problem.
> Perhaps if it continues to occur you could ask for an xray or ultrasound of her chest/abdomen to see if any problem can be seen. Sadly as Mary said, in these cases they often don't investigate too much.


But it's also a case of how much investigation is worth it. And not just from a cost perspective. At what point is it fair to keep doing more and more tests if the only reason is too satisfy us (and in many cases not the one in pain etc). If it isn't going to change the management why put patients through it?

for example treatment for a fractured rib is pain relief- so is transferring Cathy's Mum to a hospital for an x-ray fair on her and a good use of resources so they can do what they are doing?
Cathy I'm assuming she is already on regular Paracetamol? If not suggest this as it helps with any pain-and can significantly decrease the need for other pain relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a cutie, he was so little then.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Blanket is looking great Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I should have read farther before commenting!


But if you wait you will forget


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do find the odd one usually under the couch . 3 weeks ago I bought some and I had 9 teaspoons in the cutlery drawer , last week I cleaned the drawer and there was only 5 , today I had to wash teaspoons before I could make coffee as there were none in the drawer and only found 3 . So we have either got a house elf who takes them along with socks , scissors and pens or as I think they go in the bin with the empty yoghurt pot


Sounds like you had better unteach him to throw the yogurt pot in the bin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, after Tim graduates next May, he will most likely go to work with his mom at the Center--first as an errand boy within the building. He is not likely to ever complete a more complicated task than that without assistance to keep focused to completion. To put him in a real work-for-pay situation would require a full-time aide to keep him on task. Not likely to earn either of them much pay. To put him into a group home with assistants who must share their attention with several household members at the same time, does not pose a likely successful experience for Tim. He does not socialize well with peers but interacts well with older adults whom he see socially outside of our home. When he encounters classmates outside of school he doesn't really recognize them as people he knows and seems confused that he is expected to have conversation with them.
> 
> We've tried to assist him in all manner of social situations all along but the autism presents its own limitations in spite of our best intentions. It seems quite unlikely that he will ever live without ''adult'' assistance and continual support. If he were ever to attend college classes, he would require a full-time one-on-one aide as he has now. And few post-secondary instructors are likely to be prepared to allow extra time for assignments or exams as the state laws require for public schools.
> 
> ...


The only reason Maryanne is getting through her degree albeit slowly is that allowances have to be made for people with disabilities at all education levels. So she gets extra time for exams, frequent extensions (sometimes I wish they weren't quite so flexible! but that is another matter). When the assessment includes a public presentation they find another way for her to do it as well.

It's so hard knowing what to do in cases like Tim isn't it? Wanting what is best for them but trying to think ahead to the future as well knowing that most likely they will outlive parents and other carers. And trying to plan for the future when there is no way of really knowing what the future holds.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


that looks good :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


You need to head down here for a month or so- stop starting fires just be being there. Should be safe at this time of the year. But just go back before we get anywhere near fire season down here.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


Those colours work really well. They are beautiful shawls. As for changing the border on the other shawl, well, just look on it as your own creative touch - you are not obliged to slavishly follow a pattern if it is not working for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


Th enew place sounds good- but moving is hard work.
Guess you've seen the importance of taking your vitamins etc!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum Cathy , do hope you can get someone to help and find out what the problem is ,
> Sounds like it's going to be hard to actually find out what problem is. I was thinking that maybe it was a broken bone but if like you say she is getting moved about with no pain then maybe not .


I thought that too... cracked rib maybe? But it would hurt her when being moved on hoist etc....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear. I see Margaret has answered- and I of course have no expertise in this area- hoping she has a settled night and day, for tomorrow.


Well she slept all night but was agitated badly and saying pain a few times today... they have given some morphine 3 times today so far. This evenings nurse seems to think it is "sundowning". Which is basically dementia patients that get worse towards the end of the day... a bit like overtired and unsettled toddlers.

I did look it up and I guess that could be it. Its not fair is it....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy/SugarSugar I am so sorry this is happening with your mom. I hope the nursing home staff is keeping track of exactly when these attacks of pain are happening to see if there is something triggering it. Also it is such a pain in the a** when the hospital assumes they know what the nursing home has on hand and will administer when indeed they don't know. You and your mom are in my prayers.


Thank you. Yep communication problems yet again. Drives me batty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Could you suggest that they give her a Tums when she complains of pain and see if that reduces the pain? That is an over the counter med so should not be a problem. I have often seen heart burn on either side of the chest, so those who have never experienced it (ie, the nurses in this facility) ought not to rule it out. If the Tums works, they could start her on Pepcid or something similar and prevent it altogether. Just a suggestion.


Yep... I know that buscopan is already written up for her and she is on Nexium daliy as well. Which is a medication for acid reflux/heartburn. So who knows??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> He is gorgeous, Julie. Beautiful eyes!
> 
> Cathy, thinking about your mom's pain, I wondered if it could be pleurisy? Not sure I spelled that correctly. That pain can be severe and mistaken for heart issues.


There is no sign of infection showing up in blood tests so I doubt it. Also chest xray was all clear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry for this cathy - not a good experience for all concerned. i hope it never happens again. getting old is not for the weak of heart - and the people involved with their wellbeing. sending you mountain of soothing energy and lots and lots of hugs. --- sam


Thankyou Sam and everyone. I have a feeling that it is actually dementia related more than anything else. We will see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it should not matter her age and health - everyone has the right to the best medical care available - imho. --- sam


RE Doing further investigations and tests...... Sam mum is almost 91 and extremely frail and has a advance care plan in place. She doesnt want anything invasive done.... but having said that basic tests etc will and have been done. She wouldnt survive any types of surgery or procedures now I dont think and it is extremely stressful and confusing for her to even be taken to the hospital... re a few nights ago... she was a wreck there. She is much better off being made comfortable where she is... but I hope we do get an answer somehow to what the pain is..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well she slept all night but was agitated badly and saying pain a few times today... they have given some morphine 3 times today so far. This evenings nurse seems to think it is "sundowning". Which is basically dementia patients that get worse towards the end of the day... a bit like overtired and unsettled toddlers.
> 
> I did look it up and I guess that could be it. Its not fair is it....


So the Valium (or something similar) given mid afternoon might be help. Regularly at least for a week or so to see how she goes. Could then try stopping it to see what happens- but does it matter if she spends the rest of her time here on Valium?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There is no sign of infection showing up in blood tests so I doubt it. Also chest xray was all clear.


A broken rib would most likely have shown up in the chest x-ray.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely shawls Agnes and TNS!! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Doing further investigations and tests...... Sam mum is almost 91 and extremely frail and has a advance care plan in place. She doesnt want anything invasive done.... but having said that basic tests etc will and have been done. She wouldnt survive any types of surgery or procedures now I dont think and it is extremely stressful and confusing for her to even be taken to the hospital... re a few nights ago... she was a wreck there. She is much better off being made comfortable where she is... but I hope we do get an answer somehow to what the pain is..


I think this is a wise way of handling things. It is not fair on her to subject her to a lot of tests when nothing is to be gained by them (it might make you feel better but is that a good reason to submit her to them?). But if she can't be kept comfortable there and it is probable the hospital can do so then send her by all means. 
And the management really needs to be done by her doctor not locums etc. I know you like the GP so he can look at what is going on tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not much energy left now, I just came back from helping cater a supper for 60 people. There were only 5 of us so it was quite busy. Another group prepped potatoes & salad & put the roasts to cook, we put out desert, cooked vegetables & made gravy, served & cleaned up Everyone was very happy with their roast beef supper.
> 
> I'm getting near finished the vest I've been working on for a few weeks, I may have to try Sonjas trick of knitting faster so I don't run out if yarn???? I got a lot done going to & from Edmonton.
> 
> I'm watching a new series called The American West, the second episode was on tonight & I taped it, it's about the outlaws if the old west. Has anyone else seen it?


I'm surprised you don't sit down and fall fast asleep Bonnie all the work you do all the time 
Good luck with the vest hope knitting faster works for you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get the fires under control soon. Scary when it's so hot, it seems to make them spread more quickly.
> I think the fires in the north are now controlled or out, they've had some very heavy rains recently that caused some flooding but at least it drowned the fires 4+ inches in a short time.
> It was really nice here today, 22C/72F much better than yesterday.
> 
> Were you on vacation?


I was wondering about the fires in Canada when I read about the fires now burning in America . Glad to hear they have had rain and the fires are out or under control


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


 Hope everything sorts it's self out for you and your husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The colourful cloud movement I was watching last night was not the northern lights as I thought but something called 
Noctilucent cloud that can be seen in summer months and now is a good time to see it here in the northeast Tried to take a picture but couldn't get a picture where all three showed up together


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But it's also a case of how much investigation is worth it. And not just from a cost perspective. At what point is it fair to keep doing more and more tests if the only reason is too satisfy us (and in many cases not the one in pain etc). If it isn't going to change the management why put patients through it?
> 
> for example treatment for a fractured rib is pain relief- so is transferring Cathy's Mum to a hospital for an x-ray fair on her and a good use of resources so they can do what they are doing?
> Cathy I'm assuming she is already on regular Paracetamol? If not suggest this as it helps with any pain-and can significantly decrease the need for other pain relief.


Yes she has been on it regular for years and also a pain patch... due to bad osteo pain over last few years. Afraid I agree... pretty much whataver the cause, the treatment will be pain relief and keep comfortable and calm. I do know the doctor ordered for a urine sample, however that could take a few days to catch that as she is incontinent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So the Valium (or something similar) given mid afternoon might be help. Regularly at least for a week or so to see how she goes. Could then try stopping it to see what happens- but does it matter if she spends the rest of her time here on Valium?


Not at all, that would be fine if its what is needed to keep her not distressed. She has also had at least 3 doses of morphine today, they think that helps also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The colourful cloud movement I was watching last night was not the northern lights as I thought but something called
> Noctilucent cloud that can be seen in summer months and now is a good time to see it here in the northeast Tried to take a picture but couldn't get a picture where all three showed up together


Golly, that looks like it would have been pretty to watch. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think this is a wise way of handling things. It is not fair on her to subject her to a lot of tests when nothing is to be gained by them (it might make you feel better but is that a good reason to submit her to them?). But if she can't be kept comfortable there and it is probable the hospital can do so then send her by all means.
> And the management really needs to be done by her doctor not locums etc. I know you like the GP so he can look at what is going on tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well she slept all night but was agitated badly and saying pain a few times today... they have given some morphine 3 times today so far. This evenings nurse seems to think it is "sundowning". Which is basically dementia patients that get worse towards the end of the day... a bit like overtired and unsettled toddlers.
> 
> I did look it up and I guess that could be it. Its not fair is it....


I wondered about that, but didn't want to say as I've not got any medical background and the pain bit sounded more serious. Latterly my mum suffered with 'sundowners' at night, and would become agitated and unable to sit at peace for any length of time, but she didn't complain of pain. She was given a morphine based drug to help, but, to be honest it didn't make a lot of difference. I hope they find out for sure what is upsetting your mum, not easy to watch them in this state.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well she slept all night but was agitated badly and saying pain a few times today... they have given some morphine 3 times today so far. This evenings nurse seems to think it is "sundowning". Which is basically dementia patients that get worse towards the end of the day... a bit like overtired and unsettled toddlers.
> 
> I did look it up and I guess that could be it. Its not fair is it....


It is such a hard part of life, the downhill as the end approaches, so hard for you Cathy, when she had been doing so well, before she fell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The colourful cloud movement I was watching last night was not the northern lights as I thought but something called
> Noctilucent cloud that can be seen in summer months and now is a good time to see it here in the northeast Tried to take a picture but couldn't get a picture where all three showed up together


Have never heard of this, before- interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a hard part of life, the downhill as the end approaches, so hard for you Cathy, when she had been doing so well, before she fell.


Thanks Julie and Kate. One day at a time. It is hard watching her so distressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Kate. One day at a time. It is hard watching her so distressed.


Absolutely, my thoughts are with you Cathy.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cathy, there have been some interesting studies using music with dementia patients. There actually seems to have measurable effects on Seratonin levels. Playing some favorite music of patients 45 minutes before their evening meal helps them eat more, eat more independently and also sleep better. I always recommended that pain be taken seriously and not ignored, even if you think it is the dementia. With the communication difficulties, there is no way to know for sure. Comfort is surely the primary concern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Sam that we have you, safe and sound!


Same from me Sam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great opening. I always do my chicken wings in the oven, not deep fried.
> I'm glad you got to the doctor & he's sure you will live!
> 
> Agnes, you certainly have a lovely family, such a good looking group.
> ...


Great opening Sam, I think I'm hungry now!!! I'm also glad you are going to live!!
Thank you Bonnie ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe by now, Joy you are settling down to rest, sounds like it was a 'full-on' day!


Joy, I hope you are having a rest too!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to *Mrsvette and RosD*! Sorry I didn't get that welcome in sooner. Lovely grandson Ros!


Thank you Gweniepooh. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And on that note I have to share here a photo I accidentally posted on last weeks TP, my gorgeous grand son a few years ago. Whenever Fale saw this photo he would talk to him.


Gorgeous little darling Julie. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it should not matter her age and health - everyone has the right to the best medical care available - imho. --- sam


I agree with you as I have seen many people live a long quality life with proper care. My husband's grandmother lived a long time with dementia because she was a healthy person. It was sad to see her decline in memory but she was able to enjoy walks to the park to watch her grandchildren play while we visited. She loved the outdoors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, I hope the trailer works out for you, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. I never heard of this kind of cloud but would love to see one. We have lenticular clouds here due to high winds and these were new to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the house search, what a hassle to have to move again.
Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have never heard of this, before- interesting.


 I had never heard of them either There were3 colourful tiny clouds and they moved from left to right and back again as if they were dancing lasted a good 20 minutes from when I first noticed them


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> I agree with you as I have seen many people live a long quality life with proper care. My husband's grandmother lived a long time with dementia because she was a healthy person. It was sad to see her decline in memory but she was able to enjoy walks to the park to watch her grandchildren play while we visited. She loved the outdoors.


It varies so much. Some people are quite happy despite their limitations, and there is every reason to strive to keep them healthy and enjoying life. My mother was not so fortunate. She was a tormented soul, who thought her excellent care home was a prison and constantly made plans to escape. There was never a day when she did not have a visit from
at least one family member, usually accompanied by her little dog, but all she wanted to talk about was how she was going to get away from there, and often became very angry when we did not cooperate with her plans. When the end came, we could only view it as a happy release.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But it's also a case of how much investigation is worth it. And not just from a cost perspective. At what point is it fair to keep doing more and more tests if the only reason is too satisfy us (and in many cases not the one in pain etc). If it isn't going to change the management why put patients through it?
> 
> for example treatment for a fractured rib is pain relief- so is transferring Cathy's Mum to a hospital for an x-ray fair on her and a good use of resources so they can do what they are doing?
> Cathy I'm assuming she is already on regular Paracetamol? If not suggest this as it helps with any pain-and can significantly decrease the need for other pain relief.


I didn't think about her having to leave the building for an X-ray, here most nursing homes are attached to hospitals


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But if you wait you will forget


So true, sometimes I think I will make one post with all my comments & then forget 1/2????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It varies so much. Some people are quite happy despite their limitations, and there is every reason to strive to keep them healthy and enjoying life. My mother was not so fortunate. She was a tormented soul, who thought her excellent care home was a prison and constantly made plans to escape. There was never a day when she did not have a visit from
> at least one family member, usually accompanied by her little dog, but all she wanted to talk about was how she was going to get away from there, and often became very angry when we did not cooperate with her plans. When the end came, we could only view it as a happy release.


David's mother was similar though near as bad as your mother. She was not happy for many years and just wanted to die so it was relief when she went too.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So the Valium (or something similar) given mid afternoon might be help. Regularly at least for a week or so to see how she goes. Could then try stopping it to see what happens- but does it matter if she spends the rest of her time here on Valium?


When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm surprised you don't sit down and fall fast asleep Bonnie all the work you do all the time
> Good luck with the vest hope knitting faster works for you ????


????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think about her having to leave the building for an X-ray, here most nursing homes are attached to hospitals


Totally unrelated here. Rarely if ever near hospitals. So to have a simple x-ray Cathy would probably need to take her or meet her there as she wouldn't be able to look after herself. Or go by ambulance as I doubt that she could go by taxi unaccompanied. 
Wonder if your Nursing Homes are the same as ours. Used to be called 'old folks homes'. Where the (usually) elderly who need full time care are looked after. There is also a lower level of care for those who can't manage at home but still have some independent. Most of them don't provide acute care as that is not what they are for so when acute care is needed they need to be transferred to a hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering about the fires in Canada when I read about the fires now burning in America . Glad to hear they have had rain and the fires are out or under control


I looked at the fire news & it says the fire is "being held" which means no longer growing. I suspect the fire is burning in muskeg, I'm not sure, but if so it will take snow to finally smother & put it out.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


Yes, I have come across that one, too, including with one of my uncles. There is an underlying anxiety, I think, with some medical staff that they may find themselves accused of deliberately killing a patient, so they adopt a risk averse attitude. The fact that a person dies in slow agony as result is overlooked.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Oh no Sharon I'm so sorry to hear your bad news . Please don't be upset with yourself it was an accident no ones fault . Wish there was someone there to help look after you . So difficult to do things with just one hand . I hope you have something for the pain and that you start to feel better soon . Take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The colourful cloud movement I was watching last night was not the northern lights as I thought but something called
> Noctilucent cloud that can be seen in summer months and now is a good time to see it here in the northeast Tried to take a picture but couldn't get a picture where all three showed up together


I've never heard of that before, certainly some interesting photos when you google it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


That would be unlikely to happen here now. Most doctors have enough knowledge of palliative care to know that at that stage it doesn't matter. I would never give a drug with the purpose of shortening someone's life. But I have given them to control symptoms knowing that that dose might kill them. And this doesn't often happen as if the doses are increased as needed the body adjusts and breathing for example is not depressed. Where as giving that dose straight off would be fatal. 
So in both your cases the first concern should have been comfort. Unless of course they had previouselly said they didn't want morphine or similar drugs! But not too many are going to say leave me to die in agony even though you can help me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon, I hope the shoulder heals quickly & they are giving you some good pain control. Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


Wonder if it's different now . I know when my dad was dying he didn't get any till right at the end . Were as son has bottles of the stuff. There is some here to save him carrying it around everywhere . He also has Loprazepam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Totally unrelated here. Rarely if ever near hospitals. So to have a simple x-ray Cathy would probably need to take her or meet her there as she wouldn't be able to look after herself. Or go by ambulance as I doubt that she could go by taxi unaccompanied.
> Wonder if your Nursing Homes are the same as ours. Used to be called 'old folks homes'. Where the (usually) elderly who need full time care are looked after. There is also a lower level of care for those who can't manage at home but still have some independent. Most of them don't provide acute care as that is not what they are for so when acute care is needed they need to be transferred to a hospital.


Sounds like the ones here too . They are run as a business here which I think is terrible . Anyone can open up a care home and that's were things start to go wrong . There have been numerous court cases were so called care workers and care home owners have been charged with neglect , abuse and other terrible crimes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Totally unrelated here. Rarely if ever near hospitals. So to have a simple x-ray Cathy would probably need to take her or meet her there as she wouldn't be able to look after herself. Or go by ambulance as I doubt that she could go by taxi unaccompanied.
> Wonder if your Nursing Homes are the same as ours. Used to be called 'old folks homes'. Where the (usually) elderly who need full time care are looked after. There is also a lower level of care for those who can't manage at home but still have some independent. Most of them don't provide acute care as that is not what they are for so when acute care is needed they need to be transferred to a hospital.[/quote
> 
> We used to have old folks homes with care levels 1-4, 1 being just need a little assistance, 4 being pretty much bed ridden. Now no one gets a Nursing Home bed until they very poorly, some die waiting for a bed. We now have "assisted living" places, in our town it's called the Manor, tiny apartments & people who live there can get home care as needed & meals on wheels. There used to be much more home care available, housekeeping & laundry, etc, now it's been cut to pretty much help with bathing & dressing. I don't understand how they think people are to stay in their home if they can't clean it, particulately those with no family to do for them. It makes no sense to me whenever there are cuts to healthcare it's always those doing the hands on care who are cut. BTW, homecare is a subsidized program, people pay by the hour, when my MIL it it I think she paid $6/hr, probably about 1/2 the wage the worker got.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I have come across that one, too, including with one of my uncles. There is an underlying anxiety, I think, with some medical staff that they may find themselves accused of deliberately killing a patient, so they adopt a risk averse attitude. The fact that a person dies in slow agony as result is overlooked.


I'm hoping the new "assisted dying" legislation that is now working its way through to law will help that. If people can ask to be "let go", they or family should be able to ask to have enough med's to have no pain without the doctor worrying about dosage. this may be controversial but I think when there is no hope left & no quality of life or nothing but pain youshould be able to say you have had enough or leave a directive saying that. I know there is lots of controversy that it will be abused but I hate seeing people suffer. I have seen those with ALS on TV begging to be put out if their misery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. I've been sitting here contemplating the pros and cons of traveling to my nephews funeral. After much consideration, I believe I will not be going. It will be Thursday next. There is so much drama surrounding the entire situation and I just don't want to get pulled into it. On top of that, my brother has not even acknowledged me in any way. I have reached out to him and am completely ignored. I know he is suffering and I do not wish to add to his stress. Thankfully he has not shut out our little sister who has been kind enough to keep me informed. I, in good conscience, can't justify going into debt for a quick trip like this. It being a 2 day drive there and 2 days back, I am not sure my body could handle the stress either. I am letting them know that I am with them in spirit.
> 
> Love all the pics that have been shared. Each one gives me reason to smile.
> Sugarsugar, prayers for your mum. I can relate to the frustration of dealing with some medical staff. Sometimes the right hand does not know what the left is doing. I also would not rule out a fractured rib as of yet. Be sure they check. My DH broke his ribs and still has some shifting at times. He gets terrible pain if he moves the wrong way.


I'm so sorry that your brother is choosing to not acknowledge you, but I'm glad that you are able to communicate through your sister and that you've made the best decision for you. They will feel your love even though you aren't physically present. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I always love pics of your shawls and admire your knitting skill.
> Maya and I had our walk. Then did some shopping and washed kitchen floor. Don't plan on doing much next couple of days forecast is 114F and even for desert rats that is HOT.


That's so hot you'd wilt, glad you have a swamp cooler, no way you could get through days that hot without some type of air cooling system. Good knitting and reading weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


Oh those are gorgeous! 
Agnes and Julie do gorgeous lace also, I've started 2 shawls, as long as I trust the pattern they seem to be going well, I just keep having to interrupt them to work on other projects. I really need to finish them, oh I have 3 started, 2 of Dee's and Julies feather and fan. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Oh Sharon what a horrible thing to have happen! Please don't beat yourself up over it though, accidents happen and usually at the most inopertune times. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the garden weeded, except for 4 rows of potatoes, they are filled with volunteer dill & my DIL may want that so I'll wait til I talk to her, she dries lots of it for cooking.
> I have #%## cut worms in the garden, they've taken quite a few cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower peas & lettuce, grr, always some pest! DH was supposed to bring me some diatomaceous earth but he didnt yet. He buys it in bulk to put in granaries to kill bugs that would destroy the grain.
> Stuff is sure growing, I brought n what I think is probably the last picking of asparagus but also, spinach, lettuce & radishes so DH should be happy.


OH YUCK!!! David said at least they aren't leaf cutter ants, not that I'm sure that it makes much difference, but he feels your pain and had no trouble translating your expletives as he'd be saying that and more. David needs to mix up the neem oil and spray everything, we've got a baby grasshopper population explosion going on. The strawberries are looking and tasting great, the broccoli is looking great except for the grasshopper munched holes in the leaves, the tomatoes are doing good, they don't seem to like them as much, but we need to get all the pepper starts in the ground soon. 
diatomaceous earth works wonders.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


I completely agree with you, often animals are treated much more humanely than people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

these are beautiful. Love your colors.


TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is looking lovely; very "Irish".


Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do hope the loan goes through for you Marilyn. How frustrating though to have to move again. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that the best happens.



Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon in VB that is terrible! I know you feel upset with yourself but don't. Things just happen. Praying that you will heal quickly and with little pain during the process.


vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous little darling Julie. ????


 :sm24: Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sharon, I hope the shoulder heals quickly & they are giving you some good pain control. Take care


From me too, I am so sorry you had the fall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You need to head down here for a month or so- stop starting fires just be being there. Should be safe at this time of the year. But just go back before we get anywhere near fire season down here.


 :sm23: Purely coincidence, though I would love to visit!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sharon,

I'm so sorry to hear of your fall. I have broken both my elbow and wrist so I have some knowledge of doing things one handed. Not easy at all. Do only what's absolutely necessary--the rest will be there when you are back to full strength.
Prayers for a speedy and uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, accidents happen. So sorry. Wish you had someone with you.
Margaret, thank you for your excellent nursing skills. I don't want heroic measures at the end, but I do want pain meds.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Continued..... nurse and I have been wondering could it be a cracked rib? But she would have been hoisted a couple of times today in and out of bed and chair and no pain so we doubt it. Sooooo calling al TP NURSES etc... what do you all think? The doctor that saw her today said sometimes people with dementia, if they get really worked up can think they have big pain. I agree sort of. But the pain meds helped and it really looked like pain to me and everyone.
> 
> I didnt bring this up when I was on last night coz I was too exhausted to go into it. :sm13:
> 
> Anyway rant over... and we will see what the next day or so brings.


Oh Sugar! I pray that they can find what is causing this, or that it quickly stops!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


Sorry for your loss. My husband died very suddenly nearly 4 years ago, and we didn't have chance to say goodbye, but at least he didn't suffer , so that's a comfort for me. We'd been married 43 years. I've two wonderful sons and a great sister. They didn't live near but friends rallied round and this site is the most friendly I've found, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 June '16 Friday
> 
> Sriracha Teriyake Wings
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the doc says you're going to be with us. Another batch of good recipes. All of them likely to add a few pounds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sorry for your loss. My husband died very suddenly nearly 4 years ago, and we didn't have chance to say goodbye, but at least he didn't suffer , so that's a comfort for me. We'd been married 43 years. I've two wonderful sons and a great sister. They didn't live near but friends rallied round and this site is the most friendly I've found, too.


I'm sorry for your loss too and Mary s . I nearly lost my husband 2 years ago and even though he's still ill at least he is still here . We were very lucky that a heart specialist walked past and took one look at him and said his heart was failing when the other doctors were baffled to what exactly was causing all the problems


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot for now,page 4.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


This is very sensitive and beautiful. My DH has Parkinson's and it is progressing quickly so I understand more than I wish. Welcome to TP this is a very good place to vent or praise and not be judged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


I'm glad you are not in danger, and I hope it stays that way, smoke isn't good though, so hopefully they will get it under control quickly. Sadly, Cali seems to get more than it's fair share of fires every year also. 
Welcome home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe sorlenna - hope you had a good time while you were away. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate that the home you are currently in isn't working well, but sometimes you have to live in it a bit to see if it's a viable option or not, the manufactured home idea is a good one, and it will be yours, you can do whatever you want to it, hopefully that will all workout great for you, some of them that I have looked at in the past are really very nice. 
Happy late birthday to your DD, I know what you mean about the time going fast. 
It's very good that you are feeling better, the vitamins may well be helping, especially the iron, it would be wonderful if it were that easy a fix. 
Yep, Texas is hot in the summer, air is a necessity for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


That's so pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if this had to happen i am glad the house is empty so you don't have anything there to get in the way and add to the confusion. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> RE Doing further investigations and tests...... Sam mum is almost 91 and extremely frail and has a advance care plan in place. She doesnt want anything invasive done.... but having said that basic tests etc will and have been done. She wouldnt survive any types of surgery or procedures now I dont think and it is extremely stressful and confusing for her to even be taken to the hospital... re a few nights ago... she was a wreck there. She is much better off being made comfortable where she is... but I hope we do get an answer somehow to what the pain is..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having your manufactured made with ray in mind seems to be a perfect solution. good luck. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Here in Texas it is hot but what do we expect for summer. We stay in as much as we can do don't really mind the heat but the A/C goes all the time.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the house we are living in isn't ;working for DH. The doors are too narrow for him to get his walker into the bedrooms or bathrooms. There are some other problems that I won't bore you with. Anyway, our lease is up in September so we are looking for new place to hang our hats. We put a down on a manufactured home toward the end of the week. Now we are waiting for news about a loan and then we need to find a place to park it. The home is a 4 bedroom home with an open kitchen. It will be custom made so handicapped changes will be made. We are praying that we are doing the right thing. We have looked at house with no luck and definitely don't want to move into assisted living yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for your loss. My husband died very suddenly nearly 4 years ago, and we didn't have chance to say goodbye, but at least he didn't suffer , so that's a comfort for me. We'd been married 43 years. I've two wonderful sons and a great sister. They didn't live near but friends rallied round and this site is the most friendly I've found, too.


Thank you. Sorry that you lost your DH and so suddenly too! You're blessed in having sons, sister and wonderful friends. I too have been lucky with friends and still am.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry for your loss too and Mary s . I nearly lost my husband 2 years ago and even though he's still ill at least he is still here . We were very lucky that a heart specialist walked past and took one look at him and said his heart was failing when the other doctors were baffled to what exactly was causing all the problems


Good that doctor came by and diagnosed your hubby's illness. Praying for both of you and that even though he's still ill you have many good days ahead.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is very sensitive and beautiful. My DH has Parkinson's and it is progressing quickly so I understand more than I wish. Welcome to TP this is a very good place to vent or praise and not be judged.


Thank you! Parkinson's can be laid back or very aggressive. Lost 2 old friends to it a number of years ago. Yes we do understand more than we'd like to. In my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Oh no! Don't be too hard on yourself, it can happen to us all and at any time, Just get yourself recovered without any ill effects, and don't over do things. 
Hopefully you will be back to full use and feeling much better in no time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad sharon - what a terrible thing to happen. i know all about doing things with one arm and hand. just take it easy and don't worry about the house. sending you tons of warm healing energy to speed up the healing. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


I'm so sorry, it's never easy, but it is good when our loved ones are at peace and not pain. Hugs for you and your family, Jimmy and his family are truly family of the heart for you and I'm so glad that you have them, and that they have you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm afraid that doctor would have been glad to get away with his life after i was done - i would have never touched him but the tongue lashing he got would be farm worse thatn anything physically. my mother's doctor said the same thing - i told him if he didn't give it as needed i would go out on the streets and buy it and i did know where to go. i think he hated me by the time mother died - my goal was to have her comfortable - she was terminal - we both knew it - i wasn't interested in addiction. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was dying of cancer & in lots of pain, one of the comments made by a doctor was "we can't give too much of that(don't remember the particular drug name) because she will get addicted". ????????????. & my sisters FIL died several yrs later & they wouldn't give extra morphine as it would depress his breathing & he might die! My God, what stupidity, my opinion is keep people comfortable at all costs, if they die a few days sooner but without suffering so much is that a bad thing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mrsvette it sounds like a love story from beginning to end. How wonderful you were able to keep him as comfortable as possible and be with him through what sounds as a peaceful passing. You will see him again someday. Thank you for sharing such a tender moment with us. Sending you a {{{{{{{warm and tender hug}}}}}}.


mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry, it's never easy, but it is good when our loved ones are at peace and not pain. Hugs for you and your family, Jimmy and his family are truly family of the heart for you and I'm so glad that you have them, and that they have you.


Thank you! Yes Jimmy and Melissa were always available for both of us. Jimmy said that DH is/was more of a father to him than his own. Melissa is highly allergic to kitties and took pills to come over and be with us. I am so blessed. Only met them 6/2008 and became instant friends even with DH and myself being so much older. DH bought a used Corvette back in '05. Turned it into a show car. In '07 we got an '08 Corvette and went to that show. I'm sitting in beach chair while DH was walking around and heard "this car is sick and I've got to hear it". That's how we met Jimmy. The '08 turned into a monster car too. So we had beauty and the beast. He also thinks of my DH everyday. At least we have laughs over past memories.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mrsvette it sounds like a love story from beginning to end. How wonderful you were able to keep him as comfortable as possible and be with him through what sounds as a peaceful passing. You will see him again someday. Thank you for sharing such a tender moment with us. Sending you a {{{{{{{warm and tender hug}}}}}}.


Thank you so much for the warm and tender hug! It was very well received! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Oh Sharon, how terrible. We will understand if you don't type much but try to keep you occupied reading. I hope you are getting adequate pain medication, and are coping with the difficulties - so frustrating. Healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you bonnie - it's legal in some western states (the enlightened states). there can be no help - the drug or drugs are given to the person and they must have the energy to take it. i would have no qualms about doing it - i know i will only go so far with the copd/emphysema. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping the new "assisted dying" legislation that is now working its way through to law will help that. If people can ask to be "let go", they or family should be able to ask to have enough med's to have no pain without the doctor worrying about dosage. this may be controversial but I think when there is no hope left & no quality of life or nothing but pain youshould be able to say you have had enough or leave a directive saying that. I know there is lots of controversy that it will be abused but I hate seeing people suffer. I have seen those with ALS on TV begging to be put out if their misery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved ABBA - loved their music. this video - while not the actual abba - but an excellent group that leaves no doubt whose music they are singing. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot...ttyl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette and Martina, I am sorry for your deep losses. 
Marilyn, so sorry Rae has Parkinson's. It seems to hit men harder.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> MrsVette and Martina, I am sorry for your deep losses.
> Marilyn, so sorry Rae has Parkinson's. It seems to hit men harder.


Thank you. 
We all have problems sometimes. I remember once having a rant about something rather trivial, and when I said I felt guilty , Sam said that everyone's problems are their problems, trivial or serious,to share, as are our joys. That's what I feel is so good about this group.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> The only reason Maryanne is getting through her degree albeit slowly is that allowances have to be made for people with disabilities at all education levels. So she gets extra time for exams, frequent extensions (sometimes I wish they weren't quite so flexible! but that is another matter). When the assessment includes a public presentation they find another way for her to do it as well.
> 
> It's so hard knowing what to do in cases like Tim isn't it? Wanting what is best for them but trying to think ahead to the future as well knowing that most likely they will outlive parents and other carers. And trying to plan for the future when there is no way of really knowing what the future holds.


You are so right, Margaret. We can never truly know just what his future in this life will be. We've prepared for his life after this physical one but can't actually cover every possibility for him in this life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RosD said:


> Joy, I hope you are having a rest too!!! ????


Thanks, RosD, for the restful wishes and all the rest of you, too. I think my stamina is increasing. I am not nearly as exhausted when I get home with Tim and Aurora (DGS and DGGD for those who don't know them). My knitting time is still screwed up--haven't found time to get to any of my projects for many, many days now.

I'm looking forward to KAP in August so that I can have a few days without children and managing the kitchen at Susan's Center and supervising those workers who must do service for their food stamps and whatever other assistance they receive. Fortunately, some of them have been re-assigned, at Susan's request because she is allowed to do that. With God's blessings, we just might get some who are not beyond taking directions and/or trying to play dumb to avoid doing much of anything. Some of the men try to use their ''time in grade'' (hours already completed at the Center as Don would describe it) as the authority to tell others what to do or to question what I've directed them to do. Sometimes a verbal reprimand is sufficient for one but not for others.

Today we celebrated Father's Day with Don (my DH) and Chris (DH of DD#1 Paula). There were just the 2 men and Tim and Aurora and me. Chris is her ''Pop'' by guardianship. He's never had children but does a great job with her. I'm grateful for that as he spends even more time as the parent figure than her grandmother because of work hours.

I prepared teriyaki chicken, potato salad, cucumbers and onions in yogurt with dill weed, fresh tomatoes, cantaloupe slices and banana bread that I'd managed to get baked and cooled before dinner. They were all quite pleased with the food and the fellowship was good.

I did managed to get my hair cut, glasses adjusted this week, and rushed shopping expeditions to several grocery stores and a stop at Wal-Mart for toiletries for the household yesterday. Much easier to do without the youngsters in tow, especially the 6 year old. <grin>

I need to get off here and read the Sunday paper before it becomes old news. Take care and make nice, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like the ones here too . They are run as a business here which I think is terrible . Anyone can open up a care home and that's were things start to go wrong . There have been numerous court cases were so called care workers and care home owners have been charged with neglect , abuse and other terrible crimes


While they are run as businesses they are under government control and must maintain certain standards- and they do get checked. So while you do get the occasional bad one they do get caught at some time. Our family experiences of 4 different homes have all been positive ones. And while they are a business the fees are controlled and minimum standards of care must be maintained (including staff to client ratio).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


What an unwanted outcome from trying to help out- do hope the shoulder settle enough for you to be able to be a bit more comfortable and maybe a minimal use of the arm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unrelated here. Rarely if ever near hospitals. So to have a simple x-ray Cathy would probably need to take her or meet her there as she wouldn't be able to look after herself. Or go by ambulance as I doubt that she could go by taxi unaccompanied.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are so right, Margaret. We can never truly know just what his future in this life will be. We've prepared for his life after this physical one but can't actually cover every possibility for him in this life.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And much as you want to ensure a good life here the next is the essential one so he has the most important thing he could have in life. And the next most important thing which is a family who love him and who will be there for him as long as they needed (in Gods long seeing plan that is- maybe not yours!)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely work fan - beautiful crocheting. how large is each square? --- sam


Hi Sam, my crochet squares are 9 inches across. I've got 2 more long seams to sew together then will do the borders. I went hard out yesterday at it so got lots done. :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And much as you want to ensure a good life here the next is the essential one so he has the most important thing he could have in life. And the next most important thing which is a family who love him and who will be there for him as long as they needed (in Gods long seeing plan that is- maybe not yours!)


That last part is the one causing trepidation, Margaret.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re my blanket, it does have an Irish look to it, to be sure, to be sure. 
Mrsvette and I have "met" via KP about 4 years ago, and have a wonderful friendship. We email daily and have spoken on phone. I'm so blessed to have this very special friend in my life, and one day hope to meet in person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline. 
Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell. 
RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That last part is the one causing trepidation, Margaret.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes- it is hard sometimes to really accept that He knows best isn't it Joy? A time when faith is the only thing that works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm afraid that doctor would have been glad to get away with his life after i was done - i would have never touched him but the tongue lashing he got would be farm worse thatn anything physically. my mother's doctor said the same thing - i told him if he didn't give it as needed i would go out on the streets and buy it and i did know where to go. i think he hated me by the time mother died - my goal was to have her comfortable - she was terminal - we both knew it - i wasn't interested in addiction. --- sam


It's good that the doc knew exactly where you were coming from and exactly where you would go with making sure your mom was comfortable, it's hard to believe that a doctor, who's oath is first do no harm, would let someone suffer because that is certainly doing harm in my mind, much more than a possible addiction that they are not going to live long enough from to cause issues.

Thankfully, when Davids mom was at the last stages, they gave her morphine in dosages to keep her basically asleep until she just stopped breathing, so she wasn't suffering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline.
> Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell.
> RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
> TTYL


A mkixed post. Great that you all such a good time. And that the dogs are doing so well. Not good about Marianne's Mum- though she has been unwell for a long time or about your RA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Yes Jimmy and Melissa were always available for both of us. Jimmy said that DH is/was more of a father to him than his own. Melissa is highly allergic to kitties and took pills to come over and be with us. I am so blessed. Only met them 6/2008 and became instant friends even with DH and myself being so much older. DH bought a used Corvette back in '05. Turned it into a show car. In '07 we got an '08 Corvette and went to that show. I'm sitting in beach chair while DH was walking around and heard "this car is sick and I've got to hear it". That's how we met Jimmy. The '08 turned into a monster car too. So we had beauty and the beast. He also thinks of my DH everyday. At least we have laughs over past memories.


Someone to share memories with is such a blessing, I have family that shares memories of my dad, but very few have any memories of my mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So sorry you lost your DH. I'm glad you have Jimmy & family to lean on & hope you can enjoy your life in Florida.Have you joined any groups since moving so you will meet people in your new surroundings?
We are glad you've joined the tea party & look forward to getting to know you.



mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some housework is still provided here for minimal cost. Mum is a relatively healthy 85 year old and gets 2 hours of support a week. One week a cleaner comes the next week someone comes to do the shopping, take her to the library etc. Basically does anything like this that is needed (if Mum is too unwell to go like after her surgery December then the carer can do the shopping for her). Showering is available if needed and in theory more care can be provided but don't know how it works in practice now.


Home care here used to be able to take people shopping or do their shopping but that has now been cut also. I'm not sure how people are expected to manage if they have no close family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think about her having to leave the building for an X-ray, here most nursing homes are attached to hospitals


 :sm24: They did xrays while we were at the hospital and they were clear.

Update.... mum had a settled night and so far today (1pm) hasnt needed any morphine for any pain. She has been drowsy but settled and up in activity room most of the morning. Will be interesting to see what the evening brings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They did xrays while we were at the hospital and they were clear.
> 
> Update.... mum had a settled night and so far today (1pm) hasnt needed any morphine for any pain. She has been drowsy but settled and up in activity room most of the morning. Will be interesting to see what the evening brings.


I hope she stays settled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Sharon I'm so sorry to hear your bad news . Please don't be upset with yourself it was an accident no ones fault . Wish there was someone there to help look after you . So difficult to do things with just one hand . I hope you have something for the pain and that you start to feel better soon . Take care


Ditto from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That would be unlikely to happen here now. Most doctors have enough knowledge of palliative care to know that at that stage it doesn't matter. I would never give a drug with the purpose of shortening someone's life. But I have given them to control symptoms knowing that that dose might kill them. And this doesn't often happen as if the doses are increased as needed the body adjusts and breathing for example is not depressed. Where as giving that dose straight off would be fatal.
> So in both your cases the first concern should have been comfort. Unless of course they had previouselly said they didn't want morphine or similar drugs! But not too many are going to say leave me to die in agony even though you can help me.


 :sm24: Yes I think our pallative care here has improved. I know a few people who have needed it and they are given whatever is needed to be comfortable and pain free.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, I didn't realize you had lost your husband so recently also. I'm glad your sons & sister are close by.

Sonja, I'm glad the heart doctor realized what your DH problem was & at least got some control on it. Between your DH & son you really have a full plate.

Gwen, sorry your RA is acting up. I'm glad you had fun with your company & can't wait to see what you all make with the beautiful yarn. Such vibrant colors.

We went to Loon Lake & had supper with DS 1 & family & his in laws at their cabin. DIL & GKs came home with me & DH went fishing with DS & his FIL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


Aww, I am glad he went peacefully. My condolences. And yes this a very caring "family" at the TP. A lot of empathy here for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I should start a ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))). I cant imagine life without our TP family. You all mean a lot to me. 


On a brighter note, I am going out to a pub for dinner with some friends tonight. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline.
> Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell.
> RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
> TTYL


I wish we were all closer that we could visit. Great to hear that you enjoyed your visits so much. I am sorry to hear that Marianne's mum is declining also.
So hard. And I do hope you can see the RA doctor and get some pain relief. Take is easy Gwen. Oh and good to hear that the neighbours seem to leaving you all alone now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, glad you had a nice Father's Day with family and you can attend KAP! You deserve the break!
Gwen, sorry your arthritis is in flare. Hope doc can help. There are machines that melt wax atop water. I think Walmart sells them. You dip your hand in the water and the water warms hand and wax helps warmth to stay in. I don't need one, but remember how good they felt when I saw one in nursing school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I should start a ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))). I cant imagine life without our TP family. You all mean a lot to me.
> 
> On a brighter note, I am going out to a pub for dinner with some friends tonight. :sm11:


Good idea! I am definitely in on the hug!

Enjoy your evening out!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sounds like a fun day.
I love hospice as they are excellent about. Keeping client sedated from pain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The stories of elderly parents and family suffering reminds me of my own father. He was in hospital 13 weeks after a severe stroke. He was very unhappy, and in pain at times. The hospital staff called a family meeting and as my mother was in early stages of dementia I had to answer for her. They asked my permission to administer the high level pain relief as it was getting close to end stage with dad. Once he had it, he was so different and contented it was amazing. We did have some interesting conversations, he was high as a kite! His passing was very peaceful and for that I'm very grateful. 10 years ago but seems like yesterday. 
Mum was also given pain relief at the end of her life and passed peacefully 9 years ago. 
It's terribly hard having the role reversal, parenting your parents, especially an only child as I am. But you just have to put on your big girl pants and get on with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you - so glad you and a family day today - looking forward to spending time with you in august. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, RosD, for the restful wishes and all the rest of you, too. I think my stamina is increasing. I am not nearly as exhausted when I get home with Tim and Aurora (DGS and DGGD for those who don't know them). My knitting time is still screwed up--haven't found time to get to any of my projects for many, many days now.
> 
> I'm looking forward to KAP in August so that I can have a few days without children and managing the kitchen at Susan's Center and supervising those workers who must do service for their food stamps and whatever other assistance they receive. Fortunately, some of them have been re-assigned, at Susan's request because she is allowed to do that. With God's blessings, we just might get some who are not beyond taking directions and/or trying to play dumb to avoid doing much of anything. Some of the men try to use their ''time in grade'' (hours already completed at the Center as Don would describe it) as the authority to tell others what to do or to question what I've directed them to do. Sometimes a verbal reprimand is sufficient for one but not for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news cathy - hope it continues. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They did xrays while we were at the hospital and they were clear.
> 
> Update.... mum had a settled night and so far today (1pm) hasnt needed any morphine for any pain. She has been drowsy but settled and up in activity room most of the morning. Will be interesting to see what the evening brings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> The stories of elderly parents and family suffering reminds me of my own father. He was in hospital 13 weeks after a severe stroke. He was very unhappy, and in pain at times. The hospital staff called a family meeting and as my mother was in early stages of dementia I had to answer for her. They asked my permission to administer the high level pain relief as it was getting close to end stage with dad. Once he had it, he was so different and contented it was amazing. We did have some interesting conversations, he was high as a kite! His passing was very peaceful and for that I'm very grateful. 10 years ago but seems like yesterday.
> Mum was also given pain relief at the end of her life and passed peacefully 9 years ago.
> It's terribly hard having the role reversal, parenting your parents, especially an only child as I am. But you just have to put on your big girl pants and get on with it.


I know exactly what you mean about parenting your parents, my mother actually started calling me 'mum'!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I've welcomed the new folks who have joined us this week, so welcome to you all. You'll always find a listening ear here and lots of good advice whether it's of a personal or a crafting nature!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

> jheiens - I'm looking forward to KAP in August so that I can have a few days without children and managing the kitchen at Susan's Center ......


And boy do you deserve it! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline.
> Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell.
> RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
> TTYL


Glad you enjoyed your time with Carol and Marianne. Hope the RA flare disappears quickly. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They did xrays while we were at the hospital and they were clear.
> 
> Update.... mum had a settled night and so far today (1pm) hasnt needed any morphine for any pain. She has been drowsy but settled and up in activity room most of the morning. Will be interesting to see what the evening brings.


Hope she had a settled evening too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I should start a ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))). I cant imagine life without our TP family. You all mean a lot to me.
> 
> On a brighter note, I am going out to a pub for dinner with some friends tonight. :sm11:


Enjoy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know exactly what you mean about parenting your parents, my mother actually started calling me 'mum'!


That must have been terrible- (or funny)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping the best for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your fall, Sharon! I hope you mend quickly. Hugs!


vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen I hope you get some relief and feel better soon! Hugs!


Gweniepooh said:


> The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline.
> Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell.
> RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
> TTYL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone re my blanket, it does have an Irish look to it, to be sure, to be sure.
> Mrsvette and I have "met" via KP about 4 years ago, and have a wonderful friendship. We email daily and have spoken on phone. I'm so blessed to have this very special friend in my life, and one day hope to meet in person.


You are the greatest Fran! Keeping playing and hope you win soon! I'll have a guest room ready for both of you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That must have been terrible- (or funny)


It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* I do have one of those wax machines. Hadn't even thought about it! I called the doc's office and spoke with one of the medical advisors and they are going to talk to the doctor and call me back. He had offered a prescription of volteren gel when I was there but we had some confusion and he never called it in. Hopefully he will do so. We shall see.



sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, glad you had a nice Father's Day with family and you can attend KAP! You deserve the break!
> Gwen, sorry your arthritis is in flare. Hope doc can help. There are machines that melt wax atop water. I think Walmart sells them. You dip your hand in the water and the water warms hand and wax helps warmth to stay in. I don't need one, but remember how good they felt when I saw one in nursing school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad also occasionally thought I was his mom and at one point asked me to be sure to bring in the cows. Quite funny.



KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* I do have one of those wax machines. Hadn't even thought about it! I called the doc's office and spoke with one of the medical advisors and they are going to talk to the doctor and call me back. He had offered a prescription of volteren gel when I was there but we had some confusion and he never called it in. Hopefully he will do so. We shall see.


DH's Dad and DH think Voltaren is a wonder gel! Hope you get it and that it works for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I should start a ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))). I cant imagine life without our TP family. You all mean a lot to me.
> 
> On a brighter note, I am going out to a pub for dinner with some friends tonight. :sm11:


I'm in!((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS EVERYBODY))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


LOL! Nothing like adding a few years. It's good that you can laugh about it, it had to be a bit disconcerting though to be called mum by your mum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dad also occasionally thought I was his mom and at one point asked me to be sure to bring in the cows. Quite funny.


LOL! Did you bring in the cows? You should knit a few large ones just for the fun of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


Have a blast and hug each other for us, please!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Let me squeeze in on that group hug, too!

Shouldn't be as hot today, just upper 90s. Ha. 

Our fire is 9% contained at last report. Bless those who are out there fighting all these fires.

I finished another hat last night (crochet) and have another knitted one going. They were started in the car on the trip.

Hugs & blessings to all, especially those mums who need comfort.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I need to go get dressed and around, Marla and I need to go to the gym and we need to go buy new tires for the Buick today or tomorrow, David had a flat yesterday so is on the spare today. When we lost the suspension last year jumping the dead dear in the road, it wore them on the insides until we got the suspension and alignment done (even though it was only a couple weeks), we knew they were going to need replaced before going to Yellowstone, but didn't think the one would go quite this quick, but I'm glad it did it when he was pulling into Marla's rather than on the way to work this morning. 
Carly is still sound asleep. Have a great day all!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i loved ABBA - loved their music. this video - while not the actual abba - but an excellent group that leaves no doubt whose music they are singing. --- sam


I love ABBA music too Sam . Mishka and I sing there songs all the time . Think mishka is a better singer than me ????
Saw ABBA a couple of times when I was a teen . Once in a small concert , the second time they were sat at the table next to my best friend and I listening to another group


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The last few days have been so much fun. Really enjoyed seeing cmaliza & her DH, meeting her DD & her DH and DSS, and Marianne. Today has been very low key as due to my mix up of dates we celebrated Father's day last Sunday. We did go out for Chicago hot dogs which is what DH wanted since he was into watching the golf game on TV (think it was the US Open????) Marianne said she was really going to try to come down again in a few weeks; we shall see how that pans out. Her mom is in a slow decline.
> Alice and Syndey along with the other furbabies are getting along increasingly well. Alice and Sydney are fast becoming buddies. Housebreaking is slowly being learned. Tuesday afternoon Sydney has a training class; instructor coming here. I am pleased to report that no more problems in the last 1 1/2 weeks with the neighbor kids tormenting Sydney. This letting them now we now have 24 hr. video survellience and have already filed a juvenille report with the police has finally made a difference. Time will tell.
> RA has flared up during this past week. Haven't been able to bear holding my knitting needles in my right hand for more than a row or two. Fingers quite swollen and painful. Will probably call RA doctor tomorrow to see if I can get checked. Still managing okay and considering what others endure I am grateful to be in the shape I'm in. Sending may prayers for healing for those suffering from illness and pain, prayers for housing difficulties and other life issues. Also to those of you that do so much for others a huge thank you. It is such a blessing you give so much. {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}}...gwen
> TTYL


 Sorry to hear you are having problems with your RA Gwen hope by now you have seen your doctor and are maybe feeling a little better 
Glad you were still able to enjoy the time spent with friends , I know I've enjoyed seeing the pictures you posted . I think you should frame the one of you and Marianne with your arms round each other and your goggles on , it's a great picture 
Also glad to hear Sidney and Alice are becoming buddies . As she grown any ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They did xrays while we were at the hospital and they were clear.
> 
> Update.... mum had a settled night and so far today (1pm) hasnt needed any morphine for any pain. She has been drowsy but settled and up in activity room most of the morning. Will be interesting to see what the evening brings.


Cautious good news then hope the rest of the day went well too Cathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I only walked half hour. Already 84F at 6 a.m.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It was wet and cold this morning. I went to knitting club and it was very warm and dry when I was on my way home! Strange weather that's for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


Beautiful. I love the colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Very pretty, F an.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've been away from home for a week but got back today. 100+ degrees here also, and we currently have a wildfire southeast of us that is 0% contained as of this afternoon. We're not in danger so far but are getting smoke. A fire started in California as well while we were there... I'm afraid it's going to be a bad fire season. Hoping all stay safe in this heat wave also. I'd send some of it north if I could!
> 
> I enjoyed the photos from last week as well. Hugs and blessings to all, and healing thoughts for any in need.


These wildfires are so terrible. Wish we could send rain your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The stories of elderly parents and family suffering reminds me of my own father. He was in hospital 13 weeks after a severe stroke. He was very unhappy, and in pain at times. The hospital staff called a family meeting and as my mother was in early stages of dementia I had to answer for her. They asked my permission to administer the high level pain relief as it was getting close to end stage with dad. Once he had it, he was so different and contented it was amazing. We did have some interesting conversations, he was high as a kite! His passing was very peaceful and for that I'm very grateful. 10 years ago but seems like yesterday.
> Mum was also given pain relief at the end of her life and passed peacefully 9 years ago.
> It's terribly hard having the role reversal, parenting your parents, especially an only child as I am. But you just have to put on your big girl pants and get on with it.


It must have been difficult to lose both your parents so close together. I like your additude about putting on your big girl pants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know exactly what you mean about parenting your parents, my mother actually started calling me 'mum'!


That must have been really hard.
When I was pregnant with my first son, one of our old patients was convinced I was some girl he'd got pregnant & every time he came to the lab pulled out his very thick wallet & tried to give me $$$ to buy stuff for the baby. The other staff had a great chuckle about it but I had a hard time convincing him I didn't want his money. Him & his wife had no kids so I'm sure I reminded him of someone in his past.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


????????. Bet your brother had a chuckle over that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


Have a good visit & hope they are both doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Let me squeeze in on that group hug, too!
> 
> Shouldn't be as hot today, just upper 90s. Ha.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they are starting to tame the fire. I can't imagine fighting fire in the terrible heat. Must be so be of the hardest jobs there is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love ABBA music too Sam . Mishka and I sing there songs all the time . Think mishka is a better singer than me ????
> Saw ABBA a couple of times when I was a teen . Once in a small concert , the second time they were sat at the table next to my best friend and I listening to another group


I bet you were surprised to see them sitting next to you!
Their music was great.
I went with friends a couple of years ago to Lloyd to a tribute band that was good too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


I remember you talking about that class, meant to ask how it was coming. Should be an interesting piece when done but what a lot of work. I think you said they made ceremonial capes like that, must have taken months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you get to attend KAP, you certainly deserve a break.

Gwen, great that the security system is keeping the neighbors in check, hopefully that will be the last of your problems with them.

Beautiful & sunny here this mornings no, supposed to be to 24/75F & hotter tomorrow but that's to brew up some more thunderstorms. Well, must get off here & out to see if the oyster shell& diatomaceous earth kept the cutworms away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember you talking about that class, meant to ask how it was coming. Should be an interesting piece when done but what a lot of work. I think you said they made ceremonial capes like that, must have taken months.


I have been progressing very slowly, but was pleased how quickly I completed the row of feathers yesterday- finally getting the 'hang' of it! The full-sized cloaks are slow to make- using thousands of feathers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to All: Home at last, left June 2nd to house sit and grandpuppies (3) sit for son and family, 2 hours from where I live. What happened next is a nightmare, family had arrived at their vacation in Florida on Saturday. Early Sunday AM I was out on the deck to check on the dogs, somehow I lost my balance, fell and...and next 4 days was in the hospital with a broken shoulder and upper arm terrible bruises etc...pain unreal. Son flew home from long awaited vacation, unhappy with my situation for sure....what next. I've now been transported back to Virginia Beach. He's working in Calgary so couldn't stay there. Trying my best to do for myself, so far so good.
> Just very upset with myself for always having something go wrong. Will keep reading, however very hard to type with one hand. Please continue to take care of yourselves...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon, so very sorry that you injured yourself. Hope you'll be able to manage .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


That looks very interesting. What will it be when it's finished?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the weaving, Julie! It puts me in mind of the turkey feather blankets the indigenous people here made. Quite intricate and quite an accomplishment for you! Glad you're getting the hang of it--makes things so much more enjoyable once things start to "click."


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to water jog to cool off!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


Hope you are all having a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bet you were surprised to see them sitting next to you!
> Their music was great.
> I went with friends a couple of years ago to Lloyd to a tribute band that was good too


We were , can't even remember the groups name just the music


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


Looks good Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been progressing very slowly, but was pleased how quickly I completed the row of feathers yesterday- finally getting the 'hang' of it! The full-sized cloaks are slow to make- using thousands of feathers.


They must be kept for generations & used for ceremonies?

I just accidently discovered something, I went to hit newest topics & hit newest pictures, you get a page showing a bunch of the latest photos without text, if you click on a picture to takes you to the topic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> That looks very interesting. What will it be when it's finished?


Julie, if I had read further I would have known that you are making a cloak. Quite an undertaking. I'm sure is will be beautiful when finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had my new computer set up this afternoon. I've got Win 10 and so far haven't had any problem with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the funny times that sometimes help us through the rougher times. --- sam



KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie should be on cloud nine - her cavs won the nba championship. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful julie - what will you have when you are done? what kind of feathers are you using. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That looks very interesting. What will it be when it's finished?


Just a little sample piece, Liz- it is gifted to the Maori King, but I am uncertain what happens to them after that, The classes are held under the aegis of the Tainui Tribe, that is the King's tribe,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the weaving, Julie! It puts me in mind of the turkey feather blankets the indigenous people here made. Quite intricate and quite an accomplishment for you! Glad you're getting the hang of it--makes things so much more enjoyable once things start to "click."


Thank you, Sorlenna, there is the bonus of progressing faster, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks good Julie


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must be kept for generations & used for ceremonies?
> 
> I just accidently discovered something, I went to hit newest topics & hit newest pictures, you get a page showing a bunch of the latest photos without text, if you click on a picture to takes you to the topic.


Particularly the Kiwi feather and Dog skin cloaks, Bonnie, although there is an awful lot in the British Museum, I believe. Maori are not very happy about how their Taonga (precious items) were collected by the European, often settlers who used it as a money making venture, but also I believe Maori would sell the heads of their enemies, a practise much regretted by the enemy tribes. Some cloaks will be buried with an important person, I think, (not a 100% sure).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, if I had read further I would have known that you are making a cloak. Quite an undertaking. I'm sure is will be beautiful when finished.


Thank you Liz! This one is just sampler size- like knitting a swatch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful julie - what will you have when you are done? what kind of feathers are you using. --- sam


I don't get to keep this one Sam- it goes to the Maori King. They are just hen's feathers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- it is hard sometimes to really accept that He knows best isn't it Joy? A time when faith is the only thing that works.


Absolutely, Margaret!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


I have it, most of the time it's okay, occasionally I use Internet Explorer as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Julie! That is going to be amazing when done. I imagine it will take quite awhile to complete.



Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Google Chrome all the time and like it.


budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> always good to hear from you - so glad you and a family day today - looking forward to spending time with you in august. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, I wish I could spend more time in conversations but must jump in as I can. Sure do miss all of you. Also looking forward to visiting with you in August. Any idea how many are going to be there? The last I heard from Tami, there were 2 registrations forms in and I know one was mine. Certainly hope we don't let this gathering falter when we've had such a great beginning.

Oho Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow Julie! That is going to be amazing when done. I imagine it will take quite awhile to complete.


Thanks Gwen!
This one will be about 25cm x 30cm, not terribly big, but the Taniko border will take a bit of time. I have yet to work out what design I will use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doctor has called in the voltaren gel; hope I have as much luck with it as your men folk have Jeanette. Pharmacy still doesn't have it ready but hopefully will be picking it up this evening.

Yes, Alice is growing like a weed! Long legs and sweet disposition. Makes me think of Bonnie's Kimber in looks from her photos of Kimber. Already starting to get the hang of going outside to do her business but still working on it. Also a definite chewer. She also has on her own discovered the doggie steps up to our bed and this morning joined me in bed. In fact, I do believe she is in there now snoozing away.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie should be on cloud nine - her cavs won the nba championship. --- sam


Apparently most of the city of Cleveland was in the streets during the game and long after last night, Sam. No idea how long the revelry lasted!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely!
Rookie, would love to visit with all of you, have fun.
Did 25 minutes of weights and 45 min water jog and 30 min Zumba. Resting before I see the new Dory movie in 3-D at 4.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must be kept for generations & used for ceremonies?
> 
> I just accidently discovered something, I went to hit newest topics & hit newest pictures, you get a page showing a bunch of the latest photos without text, if you click on a picture to takes you to the topic.


I think this is the only part I like of the new format .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely!
> Rookie, would love to visit with all of you, have fun.
> Did 25 minutes of weights and 45 min water jog and 30 min Zumba. Resting before I see the new Dory movie in 3-D at 4.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think this is the only part I like of the new format .


That is a pity, Sonja- I'm not finding it too bad, over all, I like that you can narrow the field- makes reading so much easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought Pammie's team was the Mavs, not the Cavs? I can't keep track. LOL

I've been typing up some new hat patterns, but now I need pictures and it's hot but I'd have to go outside to take them! Augh.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


I love Google chrome, works wonderfully. 
Beautiful cloak coming along Julie. As one who works with feathers, I appreciate the time it takes to make them lie correctly. If they are very fluffy, I find moistening them with water a bit really helps control the fluff. Do you do that with your feathers? I love the knitting, the pictures and am praying for those with difficult times. 
I put myself through anesthesia school working in a Manor. The care was really good and I got to know and love the people there, in all stages of decline and sorrow. It was a great experience in my life.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie you are so talented, the korowai looks super already. The big ceremonial ones are absolutely amazing, and very valuable taonga too. 
Gwen, Voltaren gel is the best thing for inflammation we find. Stu has a bad knee, and finds it very good on it.
So pleased little Alice is settling in well, she's such a cute little girl.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I looked up Korowai. How neat you are learning such an interesting art. The feather cloaks looked amazing. Your feathers appear to be woven in there so pefectly! Thanks for showing us!


Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I read where kiwi feathers were sometimes used. Wouldn't that take so many!?


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been progressing very slowly, but was pleased how quickly I completed the row of feathers yesterday- finally getting the 'hang' of it! The full-sized cloaks are slow to make- using thousands of feathers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love Google chrome, works wonderfully.
> Beautiful cloak coming along Julie. As one who works with feathers, I appreciate the time it takes to make them lie correctly. If they are very fluffy, I find moistening them with water a bit really helps control the fluff. Do you do that with your feathers? I love the knitting, the pictures and am praying for those with difficult times.
> I put myself through anesthesia school working in a Manor. The care was really good and I got to know and love the people there, in all stages of decline and sorrow. It was a great experience in my life.


Thanks, Joyce! It is more a matter of stripping off the fluff, apparently that works best, we soap them together with a solution of laundry soap, perhaps paste would be a better description.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie you are so talented, the korowai looks super already. The big ceremonial ones are absolutely amazing, and very valuable taonga too.
> Gwen, Voltaren gel is the best thing for inflammation we find. Stu has a bad knee, and finds it very good on it.
> So pleased little Alice is settling in well, she's such a cute little girl.


Thanks Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I looked up Korowai. How neat you are learning such an interesting art. The feather cloaks looked amazing. Your feathers appear to be woven in there so pefectly! Thanks for showing us!


Thank you! I have been told my work (tension) is even for a beginner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I read where kiwi feathers were sometimes used. Wouldn't that take so many!?


Yes, it does because they are very narrow feathers. Also with the Kiwi being endangered species now if not quite extinct one does not normally hear of them bein woven now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read some of the last few posts. Voltaren extra strength doesn't have to have a doctor's prescription here. I use it all the time for my shoulder and it makes a huge difference. Read the instructions though. I didn't and found after I had been using it a month every day sometimes twice, that the instructions suggested to use it once a day at the most, lightly.

It does help with my shoulder and the stiffness from over using it. Worth a try if you have muscle problems. 

Pat and I are doing well. I have been walking the boardwalk at Crofton, a few miles from here on one of the marinas. then walked all over down town. Best I have done for some time. 

Tomorrow we are going to take the ferry from Crofton to Salt spring ISLAND (one of the gulf islands east of us between the mainland and Vanc. Island, and go to check out the art work there. I have always wanted to go to Ganges as there was a real artist colony there in the 60's and I really wanted to visit it and see the work. Finally made it about 40 years later!.

As far as the changes, I do like the narrow pages, even though I am on a desk top, but found the messages were confusing to send at first. Now that I know how it works I like it a lot, at least that part of it. I like it that we can send pictures by pm which is helpful for the workshops. I also like the pictures section which shows at the top of the page and you can read the information or topic for each one. I don't think the ignore part is that pleasant. However if someone does 'ignore' you cant read their topics nor they yours or their pm's which in one case is quite good. 

Bonnie, thanks for the information. I put it in the information topic. By the way there is now a download (actually 2 (page one and page 2) where all the information from the topic is covered and you can put it on your desk top. It has so much information and to me it seems very worthwhile. I don't know how many more months I can do the workshops and I worry about them becoming unknown as time goes by so at least some will have it on their files or desktops. I spent all day yesterday editing that thread and hope all the links are working. There is one from John dorman which does have some links that don't work but that has been the cases from the beginning. I checked out some of the afghan patterns and there are some really niceones. Just takes time to check them out. I am going to start making an afghan for a friend of my son's who just got engaged. She is a sweet girl and I want to make her a special gift for her wedding next spring. I have been busy making knitted bags for Christmas gifts . That is all my news for now. I hope everyone is doing well. Sam I hope you are feeling better. I will go back and read the last week and the first part of this one. Life has been getting in the way again. Nice to be back though. Take care. talk to you all later. Shirley

I am going to send it out in a Workshop happenings too. There are at least l5 - 20 different castons and bindoffs which is really interesting. I hope you will all copy the downloads or at least read the topic on the section. (see under my posts). I am on a waiting list for an MRI and was told that it will take at least 6 months before I get on the actual list. they are very short of them on Vancouver Island. So I am playing the waiting game. I am not too concerned because at my age, if it is MS I am fortunate that it has been the long lasting kind. If it is it answers a lot of questions and explains some weird health issues I have had over the years. If so, I am glad I didn't know it was ms as I am afraid it would have changed my life which was fun the way it was. Each thing seems to have nothing to do with anything else, but that is MS and I knew very little about it until I found out about a month ago that twice in my medical history it was mentioned that I was MS asymptomatic. My doctor never mentioned it to me. This new doctor caught it and suddenly so many things made sense. I got all my tests and records when we moved here. He checked them all out to see if he could figure out what was wrong. I am so impressed with him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.

Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.

Will be busy meeting up with old friends starting Wednesday and every night from then till Sunday. Can't wait to see all of them.

If tomorrow is nice out I will try and get down to the Cathedral/Dom and take a walk along the Rhine. In the meantime, our room doesn't exactly have a view but if we look up and to the right we can see the massive spires of the Dom lit up at night. Such a beautiful landmark. When it is cleaned it is white and sits high and can be seen approaching the city and makes quite an impression. I don't know if you can see the spires well enough but I will try attaching a photo I took. Doesn't quite seem real that I am back here. Lived here for 8 years.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene, You have to go inside the Dom it's fantastic. We went there several years ago for a trade fair and it was amazing walking through the city, and by the Rhine. I learned German language in high school and thought I had forgotten most of it, but surprised myself and people we were with when I could understand a lot of it, great experience. I've heard it's changed a lot since we were there 1995, and the immigration has caused much upheaval sadly. Can't wait to see some more photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene, You have to go inside the Dom it's fantastic. We went there several years ago for a trade fair and it was amazing walking through the city, and by the Rhine. I learned German language in high school and thought I had forgotten most of it, but surprised myself and people we were with when I could understand a lot of it, great experience. I've heard it's changed a lot since we were there 1995, and the immigration has caused much upheaval sadly. Can't wait to see some more photos!


Hi Fan! When we moved here I used to go there all the time and pray. I know it's a different religion than mine but I could feel the power and sacredness and as the sunlight came streaming through the stained glass windows I prayed for help adjusting to my new life in a foreign country and missing my son, relatives and friends. I lived in one of the high rises right along the Rhine and could see the whole Dom from our balcony and the boats going up and down the Rhine, so beautiful, especially lit up at night. How lovely that you visited here but can't even imagine the jet lag you would have with traveling so far. Wonderful that you remembered your German. I am able to speak with the people and surprised myself how much I remember after being gone for 13, almost 14 years. Have hardly spoken it but listened to the tv yesterday and that really helped too and listened to Internet German radio before leaving. We were living here when you were here. I used to come down by the Dom a lot and DH worked just around the corner from there. Would be something if our paths crossed. I loved to watch the artists and hear the musicians that would come to entertain and some quite talented. Some street musicians were actually former Russian symphony orchestra players, so pretty high quality. I know Julie came to Germany too and perhaps also Cologne/Köln. If the Trade Fair was in the buildings across the river from the Dom you were across from where we lived. Looking across the river we could see the Rhine Park and the Convention Center.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SugarSugar, so sorry to hear about the decline with your mom. This is such a difficult journey to take but a very special time. It is with love and compassion that you give of yourself to your mom. I know there are times when you just don't know what to do, but seeing that she is getting the care and comfort she needs is so helpful. It is a spiritual journey. I send you Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope you have a great holiday. That cathedral is so beautiful, my friend & I climbed the stairs right to the top of the spire when we were there in 1979, we took. A river boat from Frankfurt toCologne & then back by train. The night we spent in Cologne was our only night of the 3 weeks we were there that we had to stay in a hotel. My friend had family in Munich, then we stayed with a school friend who was in the Canadian military at Lahr & his grandparents in Frankfurt, it was a great vacation but so long ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Vabconnie, what an awful fall. There is never a good time for an accident and it sounds really painful. Getting dressed and cooking and really, everything, must be difficult. Healing wishes and hope you are soon out of pain.

Gwen, sorry you have been having such problems with RA. I know it affects energy too. Hoping they can find a way to give you relief. On the other hand, sounds like you enjoyed your visit with Carol and family and Marianne. How wonderful.

I'm starting to finally feel like perhaps I can go back to sleep. If not I will not be on US or German time. Perhaps I'm on Fan's time. LOL. Hugs to all. Will try and read more later.

Sam, hope you continue on the road to recovery!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope you have a great holiday. That cathedral is so beautiful, my friend & I climbed the stairs right to the top of the spire when we were there in 1979, we took. A river boat from Frankfurt toCologne & then back by train. The night we spent in Cologne was our only night of the 3 weeks we were there that we had to stay in a hotel. My friend had family in Munich, then we stayed with a school friend who was in the Canadian military at Lahr & his grandparents in Frankfurt, it was a great vacation but so long ago.


What a lovely time you had. I did the stairs years ago before I ever knew I would live here and actually have pictures I took at the top showing the apartment building where we ended up living. The boat trip is wonderful with all the castles and in combination with the train, quite easy to do. So lovely that you got to stay with your friend's family and in homes. It is quite a special and unique experience to see how the people themselves live and quite a special vacation for you. So we have crossed paths many times but not at the same time with Toronto and now Cologne/Köln.

I'm still on here because I wanted to try your suggestion of Newest Topics and then Newest Pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


Oh wow, that's intense looking work, but really cool. I would imagine that that would very time consuming to do a large piece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my new computer set up this afternoon. I've got Win 10 and so far haven't had any problem with it.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie should be on cloud nine - her cavs won the nba championship. --- sam


No, she's a Mav's fan, Dallas Mavericks, The Cav's are Cleveland.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


It's what I primarily use.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Shirley, I am glad you are feeling better and out walking and exploring. I wanted to tell you that my daughter and friends spent a week in Vancouver area and just thought it was one of the prettiest locations any where!


Designer1234 said:


> I just read some of the last few posts. Voltaren extra strength doesn't have to have a doctor's prescription here. I use it all the time for my shoulder and it makes a huge difference. Read the instructions though. I didn't and found after I had been using it a month every day sometimes twice, that the instructions suggested to use it once a day at the most, lightly.
> 
> It does help with my shoulder and the stiffness from over using it. Worth a try if you have muscle problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you are able to rest, Daralene. Enjoy your trip and meeting up with your friends!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a safe trip, lol, wonder why they felt the need to swab and pat you down, when Marla came home from New Jersey a couple years ago, she brought a couple pork rolls (prepacked) back in her carry on, they swabbed them and they tested positive for cocaine. :sm06: 
Then they swabbed her shoes and she tested positive for explosives. :sm06: 
Then it dawned on her what it was and informed them that she was from Wyoming/Nebraska border and what they use for fertilizer. LOL Thank goodness her sister is a pilot otherwise we may have needed bail. lol But once they realized that what was on her shoes was fertilizers, it was all good. 
The spires of the Cathedral are gorgeous.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures of the Kölner Dom. Brought back memories of my time in Germany. Thanks so much for posting them. I hope you get to see,from inside the building, the fantastic window with the light streaming through it in the daytime. It is a fantastic building for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures of the Kölner Dom. Brought back memories of my time in Germany. Thanks so much for posting them. I hope you get to see,from inside the building, the fantastic window with the light streaming through it in the daytime. It is a fantastic building for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like a wonderful trip. Clever watching German shows before you left.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene I had never travelled so far before, and the jet lag really turned me upside down so to speak. We were there for two weeks and every day around 3pm I would have a sleep for a couple of hours, and go exploring in the mornings when the guys were at the trade fair. I had the most amazing experience when I went into the Dom, the sun was pouring through the windows and I could literally feel the prayers of all the people down the centuries, and it was overpowering. I went outside with tears pouring down my face afterwards. I'm not Catholic either, I was brought up Anglican. I've not attended church for many years, but that was one heck of a spiritual experience. 
We travelled from NZ to Malaysia, swapped planes then onto Frankfurt, then another Lufthansa to Cologne. I was so jet lagged as never slept, over the 30 hours it took to get there. We were in business class so it was comfortable but oh boy what a trip. We broke the journey coming back and had 4 days in Langkawi Malaysia which was good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't remember the name of the hotel, but it was close to the bridge across the Rhein. We walked across it to get to shopping area. Here is a souvenir I bought. Got to like the local Kolsch beer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hubby just came home and said it was the Hyatt Regency hotel we stayed in, I googled it and that was it. Have a glass of Kolsch for us Skol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


Laughing is really the best way of coping isn't it? If you can't laugh then it is just too distressing to deal with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Did you bring in the cows? You should knit a few large ones just for the fun of it.


My MIL hated cows. I saw this knitted outfit for a baby of a cow jumpsuit and hat that I was very tempted to knit just in memory of how Peggy hated them. Her hatred of cows was esepcially ironic as for much of her married life they had a dairy farm!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love ABBA music too Sam . Mishka and I sing there songs all the time . Think mishka is a better singer than me ????
> Saw ABBA a couple of times when I was a teen . Once in a small concert , the second time they were sat at the table next to my best friend and I listening to another group


ABBA were one of the few concerts I went to-and still love listening to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


I moved from Safari to Chrome because I was having all sorts of issues. None now- so yes I am very happy with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Fan! When we moved here I used to go there all the time and pray. I know it's a different religion than mine but I could feel the power and sacredness and as the sunlight came streaming through the stained glass windows I prayed for help adjusting to my new life in a foreign country and missing my son, relatives and friends. I lived in one of the high rises right along the Rhine and could see the whole Dom from our balcony and the boats going up and down the Rhine, so beautiful, especially lit up at night. How lovely that you visited here but can't even imagine the jet lag you would have with traveling so far. Wonderful that you remembered your German. I am able to speak with the people and surprised myself how much I remember after being gone for 13, almost 14 years. Have hardly spoken it but listened to the tv yesterday and that really helped too and listened to Internet German radio before leaving. We were living here when you were here. I used to come down by the Dom a lot and DH worked just around the corner from there. Would be something if our paths crossed. I loved to watch the artists and hear the musicians that would come to entertain and some quite talented. Some street musicians were actually former Russian symphony orchestra players, so pretty high quality. I know Julie came to Germany too and perhaps also Cologne/Köln. If the Trade Fair was in the buildings across the river from the Dom you were across from where we lived. Looking across the river we could see the Rhine Park and the Convention Center.


Cologne was the first place in Germany I ever went to. We were meant to just be transferring to a train, but no trains for a while so we explored for a while. So the Dom is my first memory of Germany. We hadn't said what time we were arriving just when leaving the UK to meet up with a pen pal of my sisters. Perfectly acceptable to us but not for them. They had looked up all the trains and worked out when we would arrive and were waiting for us. Whereas we had a phone number and thought we were ringing them to tell them what time we would arrive. And couldn't resist exploring our first European town rather than just passing straight through.
He took us to Oberammergau which I absolutely loved. A few decades alter I took the girls- with a bit of fear as I thought it might not be as good as I remembered and that it might spoil my memories- but I loved it again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a pity, Sonja- I'm not finding it too bad, over all, I like that you can narrow the field- makes reading so much easier.


I'm getting used to it . I just think the overall look of it looks uninviting more like a document than a friendly site to visit 
I do like the new way of seeing all the pictures and I do like that you can add a picture to a PM , but I think the ignore whatever it's called is silly and childish just there to encourage peopl to argue


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting used to it . I just think the overall look of it looks uninviting more like a document than a friendly site to visit
> I do like the new way of seeing all the pictures and I do like that you can add a picture to a PM , but I think the ignore whatever it's called is silly and childish just there to encourage peopl to argue


I've got used to it. Can't even remember how it used to look now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I just read some of the last few posts. Voltaren extra strength doesn't have to have a doctor's prescription here. I use it all the time for my shoulder and it makes a huge difference. Read the instructions though. I didn't and found after I had been using it a month every day sometimes twice, that the instructions suggested to use it once a day at the most, lightly.
> 
> It does help with my shoulder and the stiffness from over using it. Worth a try if you have muscle problems.
> 
> ...


Hello Shirley 
Glad to hear that you and Pat are doing well and getting out and about 
Hope you get the MRI sooner rather than later here the waiting time is not so long 
I take a look at your workshops now and again , I like to see all the pictures of everyone's work and I also find them useful if I'm looking for help and information 
As for your Christmas bags they are gorgeous . Some people are going to get wonderful gifts for Christmas


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley good to see you here again, and to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Thats a long wait for an MRI-


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


 Oooohh Im jealous Daralene 
Would love to visit Germany again prefer going there than to France 
Are you just going to be in Germany or are you visiting some of the surrounding countries


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06: lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember you talking about that class, meant to ask how it was coming. Should be an interesting piece when done but what a lot of work. I think you said they made ceremonial capes like that, must have taken months.


RE Julie.... its going to look great. Photo when finished please? It does look like a lot of work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> SugarSugar, so sorry to hear about the decline with your mom. This is such a difficult journey to take but a very special time. It is with love and compassion that you give of yourself to your mom. I know there are times when you just don't know what to do, but seeing that she is getting the care and comfort she needs is so helpful. It is a spiritual journey. I send you Hugs.


Thankyou. She has been more settled yesterday and also today. And hasnt needed much pain relief. So doing fairly well.

Have a fabulous time in Germany. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. She has been more settled yesterday and also today. And hasnt needed much pain relief. So doing fairly well.
> 
> Have a fabulous time in Germany. :sm11:


Thats sounding hopeful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye that is a funny story! Poor Marla!


Poledra65 said:


> Glad you had a safe trip, lol, wonder why they felt the need to swab and pat you down, when Marla came home from New Jersey a couple years ago, she brought a couple pork rolls (prepacked) back in her carry on, they swabbed them and they tested positive for cocaine. :sm06:
> Then they swabbed her shoes and she tested positive for explosives. :sm06:
> Then it dawned on her what it was and informed them that she was from Wyoming/Nebraska border and what they use for fertilizer. LOL Thank goodness her sister is a pilot otherwise we may have needed bail. lol But once they realized that what was on her shoes was fertilizers, it was all good.
> The spires of the Cathedral are gorgeous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I use Google Chrome all the time and like it.


Thanks, Gwen and Julie. We had quite a thunder storm last night. The temperature has dropped and the humidity is gone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think this is the only part I like of the new format .


I just tried it. Good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's what I primarily use.


I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your trip. Have fun with your friends and take lots of photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome!!!


Unfortunately, I don't find that it's any faster than my previous computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I moved from Safari to Chrome because I was having all sorts of issues. None now- so yes I am very happy with it.


I'll let you know how it works for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> My MIL hated cows. I saw this knitted outfit for a baby of a cow jumpsuit and hat that I was very tempted to knit just in memory of how Peggy hated them. Her hatred of cows was esepcially ironic as for much of her married life they had a dairy farm!


My Dad was a dairy farmer and although I was only 11 or 12 when the family moved off the farm, I can remember that it's a very demanding chore and cannot be put off; not even for an hour. The farmer has to be ready to milk every morning and every night (now some farmers do it three times a day) with no let up; no vacations (unless you have a hired hand) no snow days, no sick days, etc. It becomes an easy leap to love/hate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent the day with them in their home and just sat and visited and took the tours of her garden/pool area and craft rooms. Besides producing fantastic knitting and crochet items (which we've seen here), she has done some beautiful quilts and woven items. I'm officially green with envy at her upstairs craftroom which is fantastic. She's very prolific too - I saw so many cross-stitched samplers and quilts that it would have taken me 3 lifetimes to do. Her health is so much better and I think the stress level is down now that her Mom is near one of the brother's in MO. I hope they're able to continue to have time for themselves to relax and enjoy life. We had some crossed signals in communication with Pam, but hope to see her in August if she can catch a flight to Chicago to ride along with me to Ohio.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today. 

Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Dad was a dairy farmer and although I was only 11 or 12 when the family moved off the farm, I can remember that it's a very demanding chore and cannot be put off; not even for an hour. The farmer has to be ready to milk every morning and every night (now some farmers do it three times a day) with no let up; no vacations (unless you have a hired hand) no snow days, no sick days, etc. It becomes an easy leap to love/hate.


Several of my relatives in Ontario were dairy farmers & I sure wouldn't want to do it, you are so completely tied down. Why would anyone want to add a 3rd milking session, you'd never get out of the barn.?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My MIL hated cows. I saw this knitted outfit for a baby of a cow jumpsuit and hat that I was very tempted to knit just in memory of how Peggy hated them. Her hatred of cows was esepcially ironic as for much of her married life they had a dairy farm!


LOL! Not so good to hate what makes you a living, but it sure would be a demanding lifestyle for sure unless you had at least a few employees working for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Unfortunately, I don't find that it's any faster than my previous computer.


That's too bad, when you get a new one, it seems it should be a bit faster, I wonder if your internet is just slow. 
I need to take my laptop into the shop before we head to Yellowstone, just to have them clean and do a little maintenance on it, it's been a bit slow and I have way to much crap on it, I don't know what programs I can get rid of and what I have to keep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


Awe!! She's growing, I'm so glad that he's enjoying having her to play with, that has to be good for both of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye that is a funny story! Poor Marla!


LOL! Yes, we'll be laughing about that for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, Alice sure looks cute.

Jeanette, sorry you missed Pammie. Itsgreat you had a good visit with Jynx, I would think life must be much easier now that she's not looking after her mom, that was almost a full time job! Good that she's got rid the f that stress as that wouldn't be good for her already poor health.

When my friend, her Dad& I visited Germany we had plans to visit Austria & Switzerland as well but there was some big storms just before we got there & a bunch of roads were washed out. We were also going to go to the Museum at Dachau but my friends Dad & his brother- whose family we were stay with had spent the war in some forced labor camp & wouldn't let us go. They had been taken from their family at 12 & 14 & my friends Dad didn't see his sister again until that trip. There were plans to visit her in Yugoslavia but when it came time to book travel, my friends Dad just couldn't go into a communist country, he was afraid he wouldn't be allowed out even though he was by then a Canadian citizen so she came with her husband to Munich. Her husband was so distrustful of westerners he wouldn't let us alone in a room with her.???????? Sues' Dad stayed 2 weeks while we visited his family & friends & the sights & we stayed another week & visited our friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'd better get about and get things done before I have to leave for the gym and knit group, have a good day all, be back later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent the day with them in their home and just sat and visited and took the tours of her garden/pool area and craft rooms. Besides producing fantastic knitting and crochet items (which we've seen here), she has done some beautiful quilts and woven items. I'm officially green with envy at her upstairs craftroom which is fantastic. She's very prolific too - I saw so many cross-stitched samplers and quilts that it would have taken me 3 lifetimes to do. Her health is so much better and I think the stress level is down now that her Mom is near one of the brother's in MO. I hope they're able to continue to have time for themselves to relax and enjoy life. We had some crossed signals in communication with Pam, but hope to see her in August if she can catch a flight to Chicago to ride along with me to Ohio.


Thanks for letting us know that you visited with Jynx and Gerry. So glad to hear that her health has improved. Too bad you couldn't meet up with Pam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, when you get a new one, it seems it should be a bit faster, I wonder if your internet is just slow.
> I need to take my laptop into the shop before we head to Yellowstone, just to have them clean and do a little maintenance on it, it's been a bit slow and I have way to much crap on it, I don't know what programs I can get rid of and what I have to keep.


I just switched internet providers because I thought I would get more speed. But, I'm like you. I don't know what I can get rid of. This was my DH's hard drive and he could do all kinds of things so he had a lot of stuff on the computer. I'm afraid to remove anything in case I delete something I shouldn't.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent the day with them in their home and just sat and visited and took the tours of her garden/pool area and craft rooms. Besides producing fantastic knitting and crochet items (which we've seen here), she has done some beautiful quilts and woven items. I'm officially green with envy at her upstairs craftroom which is fantastic. She's very prolific too - I saw so many cross-stitched samplers and quilts that it would have taken me 3 lifetimes to do. Her health is so much better and I think the stress level is down now that her Mom is near one of the brother's in MO. I hope they're able to continue to have time for themselves to relax and enjoy life. We had some crossed signals in communication with Pam, but hope to see her in August if she can catch a flight to Chicago to ride along with me to Ohio.


I'm surprised you actually left ???? Sounds like you had a great time and I'm glad to hear that Jynx is feeling a lot better now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


Sorry to hear that you are having trouble getting the medication you need Gwen hope you get it soon 
Alice looks very happy to be living with her new family and buddies . I'm glad she was lucky to find someone like you and your family to take her in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent the day with them in their home and just sat and visited and took the tours of her garden/pool area and craft rooms. Besides producing fantastic knitting and crochet items (which we've seen here), she has done some beautiful quilts and woven items. I'm officially green with envy at her upstairs craftroom which is fantastic. She's very prolific too - I saw so many cross-stitched samplers and quilts that it would have taken me 3 lifetimes to do. Her health is so much better and I think the stress level is down now that her Mom is near one of the brother's in MO. I hope they're able to continue to have time for themselves to relax and enjoy life. We had some crossed signals in communication with Pam, but hope to see her in August if she can catch a flight to Chicago to ride along with me to Ohio.


So happy to have news of Dreamweaver. She was my first acquaintance on here because of her graciousness. I miss her so and what an honor it was to meet her and her husband at our get-together. Wonderful to hear she and DH are doing better!!!!

I will see if I can post from the phone as that is what I used for pictures today. Hard to walk as flight has really taken it out of me this time, but just a little walk makes it fantastic. Went to Cathedral and there was a demonstration for freedom with Arabic writing on signs and International Yoga Day with mats and yoga being done at the side of the majestic Dom/Cathedral. I had lunch at the river at a Thai restaurant, soup and tea. Poor DH...he has jet lag too but can't give in. Thank goodness he has a much stronger constitution than I do. I am walking like the tin man but he is fine, just that he is tired and taking a shower and having coffee as he still must work. Can't wait till this is all done and he can j;use relax, that is if he knows how to relax. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you so much for giving us update on Jynx. I miss her and I'm glad to hear there is less stress in her life.
Walked Maya 1 hr. at 6a.m., did hr. Gentle yoga class and an hr. Water jogging. Have sangha tonight. Hope to finish red hat for Dr. Iresha's charity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


Very clever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


Cute! I've made some of those


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been progressing very slowly, but was pleased how quickly I completed the row of feathers yesterday- finally getting the 'hang' of it! The full-sized cloaks are slow to make- using thousands of feathers.


Great work there Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


What a great idea. Lovely work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are suffering so from jetlag, this time Daralene, maybe by now you are feeling better. At this time of day, most of Germany should be tucked up in bed.
Thank you for the kind words about my weaving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Fan! When we moved here I used to go there all the time and pray. I know it's a different religion than mine but I could feel the power and sacredness and as the sunlight came streaming through the stained glass windows I prayed for help adjusting to my new life in a foreign country and missing my son, relatives and friends. I lived in one of the high rises right along the Rhine and could see the whole Dom from our balcony and the boats going up and down the Rhine, so beautiful, especially lit up at night. How lovely that you visited here but can't even imagine the jet lag you would have with traveling so far. Wonderful that you remembered your German. I am able to speak with the people and surprised myself how much I remember after being gone for 13, almost 14 years. Have hardly spoken it but listened to the tv yesterday and that really helped too and listened to Internet German radio before leaving. We were living here when you were here. I used to come down by the Dom a lot and DH worked just around the corner from there. Would be something if our paths crossed. I loved to watch the artists and hear the musicians that would come to entertain and some quite talented. Some street musicians were actually former Russian symphony orchestra players, so pretty high quality. I know Julie came to Germany too and perhaps also Cologne/Köln. If the Trade Fair was in the buildings across the river from the Dom you were across from where we lived. Looking across the river we could see the Rhine Park and the Convention Center.


No, I went through Dusseldorf, and stayed in Neuenrade, There are lots of castles around there, and the steel milling town of Altene, where the Addi needles are manufactured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that's intense looking work, but really cool. I would imagine that that would very time consuming to do a large piece.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting used to it . I just think the overall look of it looks uninviting more like a document than a friendly site to visit
> I do like the new way of seeing all the pictures and I do like that you can add a picture to a PM , but I think the ignore whatever it's called is silly and childish just there to encourage peopl to argue


There is a lot of bickering in the Attic, but it seems some thrive in that.
Although there are a few topics I've followed that have started or ended there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Julie.... its going to look great. Photo when finished please? It does look like a lot of work.


Partly it is slow because it is only once a week. It is my intention to post it when complete.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


It looks like Alice has just eaten, from the size of her tummy, it is great the two are playing so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


It is great how you are learning crochet, it is not very long ago that you thought it had defeated you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great work there Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Dad was a dairy farmer and although I was only 11 or 12 when the family moved off the farm, I can remember that it's a very demanding chore and cannot be put off; not even for an hour. The farmer has to be ready to milk every morning and every night (now some farmers do it three times a day) with no let up; no vacations (unless you have a hired hand) no snow days, no sick days, etc. It becomes an easy leap to love/hate.


And on top of that they had a milk round so every morning (I assume after milking) they then went round delivering the milk to the locals. Sounds crazy to me- let alone adding a third milking in. Guess it gets more milk from the cows. I assume like us the supply is determined by the use so the more often they are milked the more they produce. But imagine your day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent the day with them in their home and just sat and visited and took the tours of her garden/pool area and craft rooms. Besides producing fantastic knitting and crochet items (which we've seen here), she has done some beautiful quilts and woven items. I'm officially green with envy at her upstairs craftroom which is fantastic. She's very prolific too - I saw so many cross-stitched samplers and quilts that it would have taken me 3 lifetimes to do. Her health is so much better and I think the stress level is down now that her Mom is near one of the brother's in MO. I hope they're able to continue to have time for themselves to relax and enjoy life. We had some crossed signals in communication with Pam, but hope to see her in August if she can catch a flight to Chicago to ride along with me to Ohio.


How good that she seems to be less stressed. She has enough of her own health issues to deal with without the stress of her mother whihc she had been carrying for so long. Good you could catch up with them but what a shame Pammie couldn't make it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And on top of that they had a milk round so every morning (I assume after milking) they then went round delivering the milk to the locals. Sounds crazy to me- let alone adding a third milking in. Guess it gets more milk from the cows. I assume like us the supply is determined by the use so the more often they are milked the more they produce. But imagine your day.


Thankfully, the milk went into only the local coop creamery..mo other deliveries.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> How good that she seems to be less stressed. She has enough of her own health issues to deal with without the stress of her mother whihc she had been carrying for so long. Good you could catch up with them but what a shame Pammie couldn't make it.


It wasn't that Pammie couldn't make it but rather the text with the details meant for Pam went back to my phone instead, but of course we didn't figure that out until much later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, so sorry for the mixup and the Pammie couldn't make it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I went through Dusseldorf, and stayed in Neuenrade, There are lots of castles around there, and the steel milling town of Altene, where the Addi needles are manufactured.


I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.

Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely blanket Fan. Are those lucky 4 leaf clovers I see? I'm sure it will be appreciated and well used.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Daralene, yes they do look like 4 leaf clovers. Now onto next one which will be in blues with white centres.
And thank you for the memories of Germany, hope you're enjoying your trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It wasn't that Pammie couldn't make it but rather the text with the details meant for Pam went back to my phone instead, but of course we didn't figure that out until much later.


That's a shame Rookie. I'm sure she was looking forward to the get-together too. Hoping your trip is all you wished for and safe travels accompanied by good weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks Daralene, yes they do look like 4 leaf clovers. Now onto next one which will be in blues with white centres.
> And thank you for the memories of Germany, hope you're enjoying your trip.


Yes, I truly am enjoying it. I wasn't able to post the photos today as for some reason the train station is insisting I buy their internet service. I turned the phone off and am hoping that when I turn it back on I will be rid of that as I am using the hotel Internet, which they charge for also, but we joined their points honor system and will get reimbursed. As soon as I figure out how to get around this problem I will be able to post. Must be because that was the Internet available where I took the photos and as we all know, they know our location. :sm16:

Will the one in blue be for the same baby or another?? You must be having fun making them. I brought some socks with me to knit and hope I get to them soon. In my spare time I am reading a book that one of my friends wrote and I will have dinner with her Sunday. Actually, have 2 of her books to read before we meet. YIKES, don't think I will manage that but fun trying. She is a wonderful writer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sounds like a wonderful trip. Clever watching German shows before you left.


Thank you, it really is a wonderful trip and will just get more and more so. I'm looking forward to each day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene I had never travelled so far before, and the jet lag really turned me upside down so to speak. We were there for two weeks and every day around 3pm I would have a sleep for a couple of hours, and go exploring in the mornings when the guys were at the trade fair. I had the most amazing experience when I went into the Dom, the sun was pouring through the windows and I could literally feel the prayers of all the people down the centuries, and it was overpowering. I went outside with tears pouring down my face afterwards. I'm not Catholic either, I was brought up Anglican. I've not attended church for many years, but that was one heck of a spiritual experience.
> We travelled from NZ to Malaysia, swapped planes then onto Frankfurt, then another Lufthansa to Cologne. I was so jet lagged as never slept, over the 30 hours it took to get there. We were in business class so it was comfortable but oh boy what a trip. We broke the journey coming back and had 4 days in Langkawi Malaysia which was good.


I find it hard to sleep when traveling too. I get too excited and don't sleep well prior to the trip also. That is how I felt when I went into the Dom also. I felt the power just walking by it today. It was a place of worship long before the Cathedral was built. The Etruscans also worshiped there. I believe it is a sacred site. Even when it is hot it is almost always windy there. Perhaps due to architecture, but I like to think of it as the wind and power of God. I also went to Anglican Church when I lived with my aunt and uncle in Canada but grandfather and uncles on mother's side were Pentecostal ministers. I had an Anglican prayer book for years that, sadly, got lost in all our moves. I believe I could be in any denomination church or synagogue and feel the sacredness of that place. I'm so glad you had that experience and wish we had known each other then so we could have met up and hung out while my DH worked and yours attended the trace fair. We were economy and it was awful. My feet were so swollen I could hardly walk and stayed that way till today. So glad you at least had business class with such a long trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I hope you are able to rest, Daralene. Enjoy your trip and meeting up with your friends!


Thank you. It should really be fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Daralene yes it would have been great if we had met back then. The second blanket is for the other twin coming. Then I have another one to make for a third baby due in November. The twins are due in September so I'm going at it as fast as I can to be ready in time for their arrival. I did the green which would be OK for either a girl or boy, and second one is for the boy we know about. I'm going to change the pattern on second one its sort of evolving as I go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you had a safe trip, lol, wonder why they felt the need to swab and pat you down, when Marla came home from New Jersey a couple years ago, she brought a couple pork rolls (prepacked) back in her carry on, they swabbed them and they tested positive for cocaine. :sm06:
> Then they swabbed her shoes and she tested positive for explosives. :sm06:
> Then it dawned on her what it was and informed them that she was from Wyoming/Nebraska border and what they use for fertilizer. LOL Thank goodness her sister is a pilot otherwise we may have needed bail. lol But once they realized that what was on her shoes was fertilizers, it was all good.
> The spires of the Cathedral are gorgeous.


Oh my goodness. How awful to be positive for anything. So glad she figured out what the problem was. With me the buzzer kept going off. First we thought it was my shoes, then my bra, then when it went off again they said it was a random check. LOL. This, even after putting me through that x-Ray thing. Glad I didn't test positive. I would have died. I've been watching an Austrailian program about the border check and it is so interesting. DH said a wonder they checked me since I'm older and I said you would be amazed what older, innocent looking people try to get across the border. They try and go through with seeds and fruit from home countries and all kind of food that could cause awful problems in the country if they got through. One lady had red fire ants that had nested in her cooler full of food. I would, of course, always comply with any rules, but still we messed up at Frankfurt as we bought gifts on the planes duty free as gifts for our hosts and hostesses and they were taken away from us as we had a connecting flight and weren't allowed to take these things on the plane and our bags where checked through so we couldn't pack them. If I had been thinking I would have asked them to put them in Lost & Found and we could have stopped back when traveling on the train and picked them up. Lost close to $100 and I'm sure the guards will get to drink the special wine we bought. Too bad they don't tell you that even though it is bought on the plane, you can't take it with you if you have a connecting flight. What a waste of hard earned money.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I can't remember the name of the hotel, but it was close to the bridge across the Rhein. We walked across it to get to shopping area. Here is a souvenir I bought. Got to like the local Kolsch beer.


It was interesting to learn that Kolsch is served in small narrow glasses. It is a light beer and perhaps one I could tolerate. You must have had a wonderful view of the Cathedral from across the river. Love your souvenir.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hubby just came home and said it was the Hyatt Regency hotel we stayed in, I googled it and that was it. Have a glass of Kolsch for us Skol!


Prost! Enjoy.... :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I watch Border Patrol all the time it's on weekly here, and we have an NZ version of it too. Sure is incredible what people try to bring in, as well as the lies some tell when they have deliberately falsified their passports etc. I love watching the super trained drug detection , and food dogs they have. Beagles are particularly good at that work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cologne was the first place in Germany I ever went to. We were meant to just be transferring to a train, but no trains for a while so we explored for a while. So the Dom is my first memory of Germany. We hadn't said what time we were arriving just when leaving the UK to meet up with a pen pal of my sisters. Perfectly acceptable to us but not for them. They had looked up all the trains and worked out when we would arrive and were waiting for us. Whereas we had a phone number and thought we were ringing them to tell them what time we would arrive. And couldn't resist exploring our first European town rather than just passing straight through.
> He took us to Oberammergau which I absolutely loved. A few decades alter I took the girls- with a bit of fear as I thought it might not be as good as I remembered and that it might spoil my memories- but I loved it again.


So glad you were able to spend some time in Cologne. There is so much right at the train station. You just walk outside and there is the Dom. Time well spent even if it did cause a problem for your friends. I must look up Oberammergau. I see it is in Bavaria in the Garmish Partenkirchen area and the way they paint the home is so interesting. So glad you enjoyed your time here. It is truly a beautiful country.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oooohh Im jealous Daralene
> Would love to visit Germany again prefer going there than to France
> Are you just going to be in Germany or are you visiting some of the surrounding countries


I love France too. We will be visiting friends across Germany on our way to Austria and Italy. Will go to Badgastein, 
Austria, Florence and Venice, Italy and end with a job DH has in Vienna and stay with a friend there. We were going to visit a friend in France too but he is coming here for the concert, so that enabled us to see parts of Italy we hadn't seen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We did have a great view of the Dom from our room. That is very interesting about the Etruscans using it as a sacred site. I'm fairly sensitive to places of highly charged energies and atmospheres, you know spiritual things. I'm really enjoying reading about your trip, thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. She has been more settled yesterday and also today. And hasnt needed much pain relief. So doing fairly well.
> 
> Have a fabulous time in Germany. :sm11:


Glad to hear your mom is more settled. That is very good news.

Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope you enjoy your trip. Have fun with your friends and take lots of photos.


Thank you. I took a few but found that just walking was taking my concentration today. This time the jet lag has left me like the tin man and my joints are just not moving right. Still had a good time anyway but couldn't walk very far. That's ok though. So much is really close.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Dad was a dairy farmer and although I was only 11 or 12 when the family moved off the farm, I can remember that it's a very demanding chore and cannot be put off; not even for an hour. The farmer has to be ready to milk every morning and every night (now some farmers do it three times a day) with no let up; no vacations (unless you have a hired hand) no snow days, no sick days, etc. It becomes an easy leap to love/hate.


Our farmers really deserve our admiration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


Thank you. Hope you get your medicine soon and that it helps you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, we'll be laughing about that for a while.


Can't imagine what it was like for her. Well, I can imagine, but in reality it must have been awful at the time till she figured out what it was. Well, 4:30 and feel like I can finally get to sleep. YAY!!! Have to get up early with DH as he wants me to go to breakfast with him. YIKES that will be in 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


That looks really good Fan, it came along quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.
> 
> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


I tell you what, Daralene, Dusseldorf is a fairly scarey place to be stranded at 11pm., fortunately my Penfriend drove all the way back - we had missed each other first time round- the man helping me may have over-rated my language skills!
I do hope your sleep pattern improves, soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely blanket, Fan!

Daralene, enjoy your time there--I have enough trouble with a couple hours' difference, so I commend you on fighting the jet lag.

I came across a tutorial for crocheted roses so I'm trying that out. Do need to finish my socks still also.

Tonight is the series finale of _Person of Interest _. I'll be sad to see it go. It's been really intense this season.

Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just switched internet providers because I thought I would get more speed. But, I'm like you. I don't know what I can get rid of. This was my DH's hard drive and he could do all kinds of things so he had a lot of stuff on the computer. I'm afraid to remove anything in case I delete something I shouldn't.


It'd be so nice to have someone in the family who was a computer wiz wouldn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


Ooh, that turned out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, thank you so much for giving us update on Jynx. I miss her and I'm glad to hear there is less stress in her life.
> Walked Maya 1 hr. at 6a.m., did hr. Gentle yoga class and an hr. Water jogging. Have sangha tonight. Hope to finish red hat for Dr. Iresha's charity.


You definitely got your exercise in today, I did spinning with my friend for 48 minutes through Colorado (the exercise video), the online instructor was having way to much fun. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


That turned out great. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, I'm happy with the result of the blanket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.
> 
> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


It's great that you are getting to visit with old friends and enjoy a city you love.
Great too that you had gotten to see your family, wow, it's amazing that your aunt and uncle are doing so well, considering what they went through, thank the good Lord that they didn't let him take her home. 
I love Philippine food is great, well not somethings like Balute, but most things. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that you are getting to visit with old friends and enjoy a city you love.
> Great too that you had gotten to see your family, wow, it's amazing that your aunt and uncle are doing so well, considering what they went through, thank the good Lord that they didn't let him take her home.
> I love Philippine food is great, well not somethings like Balute, but most things. :sm02:


I am not sure I can define Philippine food?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeanette, sounds like you had a great time with Jynx and her DH, too bad the texts got mixed up and Pammie didn't get to make it, hopefully she'll be able to get to KP and meet up with you all. 
It's wonderful that Jynx mother is near a brother now, hopefully they understand now what Jynx and DH were going through for so long that they didn't want to acknowledge, it was so very stressful on them and their health. I'm sure that she is enjoying being able to relax her guard and enjoy the granddaughters and just every day for the most part, in general.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. How awful to be positive for anything. So glad she figured out what the problem was. With me the buzzer kept going off. First we thought it was my shoes, then my bra, then when it went off again they said it was a random check. LOL. This, even after putting me through that x-Ray thing. Glad I didn't test positive. I would have died. I've been watching an Austrailian program about the border check and it is so interesting. DH said a wonder they checked me since I'm older and I said you would be amazed what older, innocent looking people try to get across the border. They try and go through with seeds and fruit from home countries and all kind of food that could cause awful problems in the country if they got through. One lady had red fire ants that had nested in her cooler full of food. I would, of course, always comply with any rules, but still we messed up at Frankfurt as we bought gifts on the planes duty free as gifts for our hosts and hostesses and they were taken away from us as we had a connecting flight and weren't allowed to take these things on the plane and our bags where checked through so we couldn't pack them. If I had been thinking I would have asked them to put them in Lost & Found and we could have stopped back when traveling on the train and picked them up. Lost close to $100 and I'm sure the guards will get to drink the special wine we bought. Too bad they don't tell you that even though it is bought on the plane, you can't take it with you if you have a connecting flight. What a waste of hard earned money.


The only thing to do is laugh, but it is a bit horrifying. It is amazing what people try to smuggle in and some of them such nice innocent looking people, young and old. I know in Texas there was a nice older lady who had never done anything wrong, she was growing weed in the middle of her corn field. lol I guess you do what you have to do? LOL
I can't believe they don't bother to tell you that they will confiscate things if you have connecting flights, they should reimburse you since they don't warn you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).

Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.

*Daralene* sounds like you are having a wonderful trip. I'm sure the concert will be wonderful and sending prayers for traveling mercies for you and DH. Relax and enjoy your travels.

Did try to go run an errand today only to find my van had a flat tire. DH took it to be repaired and after sitting for almost 2 hours was told it couldn't be fixed. The tire dealership where I got the tires said a patch wouldn't hold because DH had used a product called FixaFlat in order to get it up to the shop and that it needed a plug BUT corporate would allow them to do plugs even though a plug would fix it. Stupid, stupid, stupid. They put a patch on it even though they said it probably wouldn't hold and said they would give a pro-rated price on a new tire. DH was really upset with them. He said he'd check the tire before going to work and if holding air I will go get a new tire tomorrow. Such is life.

Getting near midnight so I'm off to bed. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I've made some of those


Thank you Bonnie and Rookie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> What a great idea. Lovely work.


Thank you Mary it was fun to make , good idea for oddments of yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great how you are learning crochet, it is not very long ago that you thought it had defeated you!


Thank you Julie . I think the problem I had with learning to crochet before was that I was trying to hold the hook the way the sites, video s , even people were telling me too and just couldn't do it . Now I hold it the way I want it feels much better and easier


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


It's beautiful Fan . I love the edging you put round it and the colours are perfect together 
Well done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, your blanket looks great.

Gwen, crazy that you can't get the Voltaren.

Daralene, hope you get over the jet lag soon & can enjoy your time.

It's been thundering & lightening since mid afternoon, we still haven't got much rain. I puttered away in the garden & flower beds today, I got 1/3 of the potatoes hilled, still waiting in DIL to come & get the dill, I guess I will phone her in the morning & remind her as I want to get the potatoes done before we go on holiday 

I watched Person of Interest this evening, seemed a little mixed up to me. 

Sorleena, are you still getting smoke from the fires?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Fan . I love the edging you put round it and the colours are perfect together
> Well done


Thank you Sonja I'm happy with it. 
Sonja the edging is the picot stitch. I love your crochet flowers too. It takes time to get the right feel of working the hook but once you feel OK with it you're away. I've just started the next blanket in blues, and changed the combination and like it better, so another project in the works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


Looks good. When you posted it before seeing up it was missing one row of squares and looked wrong. But now looks really good. And the colours are good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good. When you posted it before seeing up it was missing one row of squares and looked wrong. But now looks really good. And the colours are good.


I concur with that Darowil, I had the squares on bottom round the wrong way, but at least they weren't joined along the long seam, so no frogging.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


Lovely blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I think the problem I had with learning to crochet before was that I was trying to hold the hook the way the sites, video s , even people were telling me too and just couldn't do it . Now I hold it the way I want it feels much better and easier


It is just what works for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Alice sure looks cute.
> 
> Jeanette, sorry you missed Pammie. Itsgreat you had a good visit with Jynx, I would think life must be much easier now that she's not looking after her mom, that was almost a full time job! Good that she's got rid the f that stress as that wouldn't be good for her already poor health.
> 
> When my friend, her Dad& I visited Germany we had plans to visit Austria & Switzerland as well but there was some big storms just before we got there & a bunch of roads were washed out. We were also going to go to the Museum at Dachau but my friends Dad & his brother- whose family we were stay with had spent the war in some forced labor camp & wouldn't let us go. They had been taken from their family at 12 & 14 & my friends Dad didn't see his sister again until that trip. There were plans to visit her in Yugoslavia but when it came time to book travel, my friends Dad just couldn't go into a communist country, he was afraid he wouldn't be allowed out even though he was by then a Canadian citizen so she came with her husband to Munich. Her husband was so distrustful of westerners he wouldn't let us alone in a room with her.???????? Sues' Dad stayed 2 weeks while we visited his family & friends & the sights & we stayed another week & visited our friend.


That sure was an experience for you- gave you an insight into what it was like for them.
In the lat 90s Maryanne and I went to Prague and were chatting to a lady who was saying how bad it was economically since the breakdown of the Soviet Union. But then she looked at us and said 'but now we are free'. All that was wrong there then was worth it for the freedom. And freedom is something we take for granted- though I'm not sure how much longer those freedoms will exist. We are increasingly being told how we are to think- and that if we don't agree we will risk facing legal action against us. I'm beginning to think we will soon have the worst of communism and the worst of capitalism.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I took a few but found that just walking was taking my concentration today. This time the jet lag has left me like the tin man and my joints are just not moving right. Still had a good time anyway but couldn't walk very far. That's ok though. So much is really close.


And anything you see is more than DH with his work. Hopefully you will be right by the time it comes to move on and can enjoy things. Especially once DH is finished work and will be with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).
> 
> Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed about the Voltaren Gel- I'm sure we can get in the supermarket here- wonder if it is stronger than the one we get in the shops?

What a pain about the tyre- especially if it requires a new one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja I'm happy with it.
> Sonja the edging is the picot stitch. I love your crochet flowers too. It takes time to get the right feel of working the hook but once you feel OK with it you're away. I've just started the next blanket in blues, and changed the combination and like it better, so another project in the works.


I look forward to seeing you next project when it's finished . I'm just finishing the last little bit of picot edging on my blanket . It doesn't look as nice as yours as the yarn is thicker ,I wanted a navy border and as this was the only navy yarn that I had a big enough quantity of it's what I used , it gives the edging a bit of a frill look . I also did my own thing when it came to the edging as I couldn't understand the pattern I was looking at . I'm happy with how it looks but will use a different thickness in yarn next time I try a picot edging


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know that you visited with Jynx and Gerry. So glad to hear that her health has improved. Too bad you couldn't meet up with Pam.


 :sm24: Ditto


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Fan!


Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like a very fun visit with your aunt and uncle, and family! So glad their health has improved. I hope you get some quality rest, Daralene. Can't wait to hear more about your adventures!


Cashmeregma said:


> I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.
> 
> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


Well, it looks like you have the art of crochet sorted. Very nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you didn't get the gel yet, Gwen. So irritating that the doc doesn't have the last word, but an insurance Co does! Have you ever tried cherry juice? My husband thinks it really works and takes extract capsules, as well. Your pups are so cute - glad they are getting along. Poor Sydney - I know you will help him work through his fears. What are you hearing from Miss Hannah? Feel better - hugs!


Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).
> 
> Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I watch Border Patrol all the time it's on weekly here, and we have an NZ version of it too. Sure is incredible what people try to bring in, as well as the lies some tell when they have deliberately falsified their passports etc. I love watching the super trained drug detection , and food dogs they have. Beagles are particularly good at that work.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More on the tire saga; tire was flat again this morning so DH filled it with his air compressor and took it up to the tire store to get new tire. They now say they don't have the one they quoted him on at that store and have to have it brought in from another store. Unbelieveable. My van left at store, sister brought DH home and when the store calls DH to say tire is in and on my van my sister will come get me and take me to get my car. Can we say 3 ring circus? Must get to the bank today! Oh well if that is the worst of my day it will be a good day.

Crazy how the voltaren is available in your country Darowil in the grocery store and here it is so restricted. If a drug is safe in one country you'd think it would okay in another also. And the cost differences is crazy; Marianne shared with me that even with her medicare it was going to cost her $400 for one month, my sister said it was going to cost her $80, and a friend of her's got it for $2. I just want to get some relief for my hands and it not cost me a fortune! Even the $80 a month is more than I'm willing to pay as I already have a few high $ meds. Starting to feel a little down about this so I'll get off my rant. "Others have it worse" will be my mantra for today.

TTYL and play nice, stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

When DH finally finished working I told him I couldn't do breakfast. My back has been really sore from lifting the carry-on, which I insisted on doing. I really didn't think it was that heavy that it would hurt me but I can still apparently, lift very little. I slept till 12:30 pm, but of course, that is after being awake till 4:30 am. Soaked in really hot water in the tub and doing some better. I accidentally went online to see how much I should tip while at the river having tea and it worked but now my phone is locked for online use saying I have to connect to IBahn for internet (that is the train internet.) I'm already paying at the hotel and now they have locked the internet use and I suppose when I went on they let me use their internet, waiting till after to bill me. Hmmmmmm tricky. My travel agent warned me not, under any circumstances to turn on the internet unless I was already online and what did I do. Managed to transfer images to DH's computer and thank goodness the lock didn't transfer to this. He wouldn't be a happy camper.

Here is a little of what I saw and here is my cuppa with all of you.

It doesn't look like I can pull up the photos. (Finally the photos came up.) I had a cuppa' peppermint tea and a lovely bowl of Thai coconut chicken soup. Saw a wonderful sight of about 100 people in wheelchairs, some being pushed and others driving their own chair, going along the Rhine and taking in the beauty. Then a couple came along on bikes in bridal clothes with balloons trailing and the photographer running beside them. Gypsies came and played music and sang. My what a beautiful voice he had. Such a short time I was there but so much to see. I thought I would be bored when I moved back to a small city but I'm not at all. Glad I am happy wherever I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll see if I can post the other photos. The bridge showing behind the trees is the train bridge that crosses the Rhine. The Rathaus where people get married is not too far away. You get married twice here if you want a church wedding as you must get married by the government first and then you have your church wedding if you want. Rathaus is not what it sounds like in English. Rat means advice, being pronounced Raht. More like an aaah or aw. The building itself is very ornate and beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:

Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how fun to be abroad and be able to dine every night with old friends! Love the story of your aunt, uncle and cousin. Floating downstream beneath a tunnel of willows sounds like a tale from a storybook, Wind of the Willows? Huck Finn? Enjoy and share your adventures with us. What is the weather like?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how fun to be abroad and be able to dine every night with old friends! Love the story of your aunt, uncle and cousin. Floating downstream beneath a tunnel of willows sounds like a tale from a storybook, Wind of the Willows? Huck Finn? Enjoy and share your adventures with us. What is the weather like?


It is overcast and 28c or 83f. I hear the bells from the Cathedral ringing, beautiful.

I love your explanation of my memory. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Thank you Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> More on the tire saga; tire was flat again this morning so DH filled it with his air compressor and took it up to the tire store to get new tire. They now say they don't have the one they quoted him on at that store and have to have it brought in from another store. Unbelieveable. My van left at store, sister brought DH home and when the store calls DH to say tire is in and on my van my sister will come get me and take me to get my car. Can we say 3 ring circus? Must get to the bank today! Oh well if that is the worst of my day it will be a good day.
> 
> Crazy how the voltaren is available in your country Darowil in the grocery store and here it is so restricted. If a drug is safe in one country you'd think it would okay in another also. And the cost differences is crazy; Marianne shared with me that even with her medicare it was going to cost her $400 for one month, my sister said it was going to cost her $80, and a friend of her's got it for $2. I just want to get some relief for my hands and it not cost me a fortune! Even the $80 a month is more than I'm willing to pay as I already have a few high $ meds. Starting to feel a little down about this so I'll get off my rant. "Others have it worse" will be my mantra for today.
> 
> TTYL and play nice, stay safe.


Gwen, hope the tire saga gets settled and what a shame you can't get the Voltaire for $2 also or over the counter. Yes, countries are quite different. Here I can get some things I can't in the States but Melatonin wasn't legal here when I lived here. Prescription only and doctors didn't want to give it. The cost of prescriptions even has doctors in the States upset. I heard a discussion and they were quite upset about the prices we were having to pay. Hope you can get some relief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for the saga of the Voltaren, here it's available everywhere & costs about $10 for a tube. I agree, if it's safe one place, it should be in all. We were in the US several years ago & bought some Aleve as someone told DH is would help the arthritis in his ankle, he still has pins & plate from a horse accident as a kid, they took it away at customs as it was prescription only then here. Now we can buy it.

I hoe you get your wheels back soon. Here it's a common practice to put plugs in tires, DH does it all the time, wonder why they couldn't do that for you, was the hole too big?



Gweniepooh said:


> More on the tire saga; tire was flat again this morning so DH filled it with his air compressor and took it up to the tire store to get new tire. They now say they don't have the one they quoted him on at that store and have to have it brought in from another store. Unbelieveable. My van left at store, sister brought DH home and when the store calls DH to say tire is in and on my van my sister will come get me and take me to get my car. Can we say 3 ring circus? Must get to the bank today! Oh well if that is the worst of my day it will be a good day.
> 
> Crazy how the voltaren is available in your country Darowil in the grocery store and here it is so restricted. If a drug is safe in one country you'd think it would okay in another also. And the cost differences is crazy; Marianne shared with me that even with her medicare it was going to cost her $400 for one month, my sister said it was going to cost her $80, and a friend of her's got it for $2. I just want to get some relief for my hands and it not cost me a fortune! Even the $80 a month is more than I'm willing to pay as I already have a few high $ meds. Starting to feel a little down about this so I'll get off my rant. "Others have it worse" will be my mantra for today.
> 
> TTYL and play nice, stay safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched Person of Interest this evening, seemed a little mixed up to me.
> 
> Sorleena, are you still getting smoke from the fires?


The show took a little processing for me as well...but it had to do with the machine's timeline, so I figured it out eventually. (I don't want to say more in case people haven't seen it yet.)

The smoke has settled somewhat--yesterday was hazy but not too bad, and I'm happy to see that the evacuees are being allowed to go home today. Unfortunately, some are going back to total loss (several homes burned), some have been looted, and others just don't know what they'll find (ruined food, etc.). It seems the fire is about half controlled now, as they had a good shift in the wind and it was blowing the fire back on itself so it didn't spread much. Awful all around, though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sure was an experience for you- gave you an insight into what it was like for them.
> In the lat 90s Maryanne and I went to Prague and were chatting to a lady who was saying how bad it was economically since the breakdown of the Soviet Union. But then she looked at us and said 'but now we are free'. All that was wrong there then was worth it for the freedom. And freedom is something we take for granted- though I'm not sure how much longer those freedoms will exist. We are increasingly being told how we are to think- and that if we don't agree we will risk facing legal action against us. I'm beginning to think we will soon have the worst of communism and the worst of capitalism.


I agree, it seems our freedoms are getting eroded every year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Don't be too hard on yourself, it can happen to us all and at any time, Just get yourself recovered without any ill effects, and don't over do things.
> Hopefully you will be back to full use and feeling much better in no time.


Keeping you in my prayers for swift healing with as little pain as possible, Sharon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll see if I can post the other photos. The bridge showing behind the trees is the train bridge that crosses the Rhine. The Rathaus where people get married is not too far away. You get married twice here if you want a church wedding as you must get married by the government first and then you have your church wedding if you want. Rathaus is not what it sounds like in English. Rat means advice, being pronounced Raht. More like an aaah or aw. The building itself is very ornate and beautiful.


I guess they probably have 'acid rain' in Koln? 
Glad you were able to post some of your photos, but it sounds like a frustrating situation re: the internet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).
> 
> Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.
> 
> ...


It's amazing that a pain creme that can be gotten over the counter in most countries is at the mercy of whether or not an insurance worker wants to approve it or not. I sure hope that they approve it and quickly. 
Poor Sydney, but he's still young, hopefully with patience and time, he will over come it, and thankfully/hopefully, with the security cameras and police report, there will be no more problems from any of the neighbors or their children. 
Unfortunately fix a flat can cause more problems in the long run than it fixes a lot of times. The only reason I can think that corporate won't allow plugs is because they'd rather make money on a new tire, where as a plug would last for quite sometime, often years. I can't say I blame you DH for being more than a bit peeved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sure was an experience for you- gave you an insight into what it was like for them.
> In the lat 90s Maryanne and I went to Prague and were chatting to a lady who was saying how bad it was economically since the breakdown of the Soviet Union. But then she looked at us and said 'but now we are free'. All that was wrong there then was worth it for the freedom. And freedom is something we take for granted- though I'm not sure how much longer those freedoms will exist. We are increasingly being told how we are to think- and that if we don't agree we will risk facing legal action against us. I'm beginning to think we will soon have the worst of communism and the worst of capitalism.


It's sad isn't it, we are expected to worry about what offends others, but not about what offends us, and if we complain we are the bad guys. I can't even imagine what the state of our "free world" will be in 10 or 20 years, I hope and pray fervently that we will still be free, but only time will tell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When DH finally finished working I told him I couldn't do breakfast. My back has been really sore from lifting the carry-on, which I insisted on doing. I really didn't think it was that heavy that it would hurt me but I can still apparently, lift very little. I slept till 12:30 pm, but of course, that is after being awake till 4:30 am. Soaked in really hot water in the tub and doing some better. I accidentally went online to see how much I should tip while at the river having tea and it worked but now my phone is locked for online use saying I have to connect to IBahn for internet (that is the train internet.) I'm already paying at the hotel and now they have locked the internet use and I suppose when I went on they let me use their internet, waiting till after to bill me. Hmmmmmm tricky. My travel agent warned me not, under any circumstances to turn on the internet unless I was already online and what did I do. Managed to transfer images to DH's computer and thank goodness the lock didn't transfer to this. He wouldn't be a happy camper.
> 
> Here is a little of what I saw and here is my cuppa with all of you.
> 
> It doesn't look like I can pull up the photos. (Finally the photos came up.) I had a cuppa' peppermint tea and a lovely bowl of Thai coconut chicken soup. Saw a wonderful sight of about 100 people in wheelchairs, some being pushed and others driving their own chair, going along the Rhine and taking in the beauty. Then a couple came along on bikes in bridal clothes with balloons trailing and the photographer running beside them. Gypsies came and played music and sang. My what a beautiful voice he had. Such a short time I was there but so much to see. I thought I would be bored when I moved back to a small city but I'm not at all. Glad I am happy wherever I am.


Oh no, do you have your laser with you to use on your back? Glad a hot soak helped a bit though. 
Love your cuppa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll see if I can post the other photos. The bridge showing behind the trees is the train bridge that crosses the Rhine. The Rathaus where people get married is not too far away. You get married twice here if you want a church wedding as you must get married by the government first and then you have your church wedding if you want. Rathaus is not what it sounds like in English. Rat means advice, being pronounced Raht. More like an aaah or aw. The building itself is very ornate and beautiful.


Wow! Amazing what the pollution does, that's a big change in color isn't it, wonder that they don't use power washers to clean it up, but it's still impressive. 
Looks like a gorgeous city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Thank you Jeanette, that is a big help, I use the jump to page to look for things so it's now enabled.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


What a lovely blanket! Good job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Being new to tea party I must say I have never "met" more caring and sharing people! You can vent, advise, lend an ear or a shoulder, make one laugh or cry. Such wonderful people. I feel for those who are not well (including family members) or dealing with fires, weather and now that I'm in Florida have to adjust to "those" days. Fan knows what happened to DH and was my shoulder and used a lot. On 7/22/13 Jimmy was on vacation and DH needed more pain medication and took me to MD for script. I asked if he would take me to funeral home so I could make arrangements while I still had "something left" of sanity. He did and all was good. On 7/24 visiting nurse came and said it was time for in home hospice and said I should pray he'd last the night. He did and supervisor came in AM for me to sign papers and ordered a comfort pack. My sister was there and a nurse and gave DH what was needed and then hospice nurse arrived. He was only given oral medications and was very comfortable. When I would go in to see him I'd sit by him and talk to him. I asked if I could give him a kiss and with his eyes closed he tilted his head towards me and gave me a smile and we kissed. On 7/27 he passed very quietly and peacefully. We were married 37 years but didn't have children. As Jimmy says to me "whether you know it or not you did - Ma". I live from day to day and thankful for the years I had with DH. I hope this isn't to much of a downer but feel comfortable typing this. I know I'm not the only one who has lost someone so close or dear but I truly do feel for those who are now. Well time for me to blow my nose - still love that guy! Hugs to all of you!!!


(((MrsVette))) Thank you for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.
> 
> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


Sounds like you're already enjoying yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It'd be so nice to have someone in the family who was a computer wiz wouldn't it?


Sure would. My nephew is but he's a teacher and he's always so busy, I don't dare ask him. It's enough that he helps his mom with her computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).
> 
> Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.
> 
> ...


Sorry that you can't get your Voltaren. I have a tube that I haven't even opened. Wish I could send it to you. It's an over-the-counter product here. Wonder why you have to get it by prescription?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry you didn't get the gel yet, Gwen. So irritating that the doc doesn't have the last word, but an insurance Co does! Have you ever tried cherry juice? My husband thinks it really works and takes extract capsules, as well. Your pups are so cute - glad they are getting along. Poor Sydney - I know you will help him work through his fears. What are you hearing from Miss Hannah? Feel better - hugs!


I have heard that tart cherry juice does work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll see if I can post the other photos. The bridge showing behind the trees is the train bridge that crosses the Rhine. The Rathaus where people get married is not too far away. You get married twice here if you want a church wedding as you must get married by the government first and then you have your church wedding if you want. Rathaus is not what it sounds like in English. Rat means advice, being pronounced Raht. More like an aaah or aw. The building itself is very ornate and beautiful.


What a beautiful cathedral! I imagine that it must be gorgeous inside.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the saga of the Voltaren, here it's available everywhere & costs about $10 for a tube. I agree, if it's safe one place, it should be in all. We were in the US several years ago & bought some Aleve as someone told DH is would help the arthritis in his ankle, he still has pins & plate from a horse accident as a kid, they took it away at customs as it was prescription only then here. Now we can buy it.
> 
> I hoe you get your wheels back soon. Here it's a common practice to put plugs in tires, DH does it all the time, wonder why they couldn't do that for you, was the hole too big?


It's common here too, I think it's just that company, being as the tires are warrantied the corporate office probably just tries to force a new tire purchase. 
Christopher fixed one of the tires on Marla's car a couple months ago, and just put a plug in. We just took it to him since he was in charge of the tire shop (think he still is unless they have him doing something else now) at the Ford dealership.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


That's good news. Thanks for contacting Admin about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I went to have a look at the lace party Shetland shawl challenge,some interesting reading there,which almost made me want to join in, but i will resist for the present as i have enough on pins as it is.Reaching the end of page 5, I came across a picture of shawl#12 ,I knitted that very same shawl many years ago,which was a big challenge for me as I was not an experienced knitter and had nobody to advise me when I mucked up, eventually finished it and although it had a few mistakes I was well chuffed with the result,my copy of the pattern,bottom picture, I later did the top one as well


Pretty!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. I've been sitting here contemplating the pros and cons of traveling to my nephews funeral. After much consideration, I believe I will not be going. It will be Thursday next. There is so much drama surrounding the entire situation and I just don't want to get pulled into it. On top of that, my brother has not even acknowledged me in any way. I have reached out to him and am completely ignored. I know he is suffering and I do not wish to add to his stress. Thankfully he has not shut out our little sister who has been kind enough to keep me informed. I, in good conscience, can't justify going into debt for a quick trip like this. It being a 2 day drive there and 2 days back, I am not sure my body could handle the stress either. I am letting them know that I am with them in spirit.
> 
> Love all the pics that have been shared. Each one gives me reason to smile.
> Sugarsugar, prayers for your mum. I can relate to the frustration of dealing with some medical staff. Sometimes the right hand does not know what the left is doing. I also would not rule out a fractured rib as of yet. Be sure they check. My DH broke his ribs and still has some shifting at times. He gets terrible pain if he moves the wrong way.


Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I might get to try a Shetland shawl one day soon. Strangely, I know what you mean about using lace weight wool as I've been busy making a pair of Best Friends shawls which I'm rather pleased with. I showed the first one, so will show both. The wool is quite forgiving when blocked despite being a pain to tink as it has some mohair in it too. Now I need to make a re-start on the Haddington that I was struggling with earlier. I've decided to make do with what I have already done on the border tho' I'm not sure it's quite what the designer intended. :sm06:


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of my WIP baby blanket, have finished the squares but have all the joining to do.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well she slept all night but was agitated badly and saying pain a few times today... they have given some morphine 3 times today so far. This evenings nurse seems to think it is "sundowning". Which is basically dementia patients that get worse towards the end of the day... a bit like overtired and unsettled toddlers.
> 
> I did look it up and I guess that could be it. Its not fair is it....


Cathy, yes, it could be sundowners. Mom's starts about 1pm. Just had a thought. Has she had pain in that area before, when she didn't have alzheimers? Could she be reliving it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The colourful cloud movement I was watching last night was not the northern lights as I thought but something called
> Noctilucent cloud that can be seen in summer months and now is a good time to see it here in the northeast Tried to take a picture but couldn't get a picture where all three showed up together


WOW! I've never seen or heard of those.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is overcast and 28c or 83f. I hear the bells from the Cathedral ringing, beautiful.
> 
> I love your explanation of my memory. :sm24:


Beautiful pictures and descriptions of what you have seen Daralene , I would love to hear church bells ring out again but they are banned from doing so hear now , no freedom here either


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, hope the tire saga gets settled and what a shame you can't get the Voltaire for $2 also or over the counter. Yes, countries are quite different. Here I can get some things I can't in the States but Melatonin wasn't legal here when I lived here. Prescription only and doctors didn't want to give it. The cost of prescriptions even has doctors in the States upset. I heard a discussion and they were quite upset about the prices we were having to pay. Hope you can get some relief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no idea why they wouldn't put in a plug. Even the tire guy said a plug would work well. Whatever....they prorated the new tire and I got it for about $36. Had bought the entire set at this place and still should have been good. I'm happy now.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the saga of the Voltaren, here it's available everywhere & costs about $10 for a tube. I agree, if it's safe one place, it should be in all. We were in the US several years ago & bought some Aleve as someone told DH is would help the arthritis in his ankle, he still has pins & plate from a horse accident as a kid, they took it away at customs as it was prescription only then here. Now we can buy it.
> 
> I hoe you get your wheels back soon. Here it's a common practice to put plugs in tires, DH does it all the time, wonder why they couldn't do that for you, was the hole too big?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra love the new avatar picture. The pups are so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Amazing what the pollution does, that's a big change in color isn't it, wonder that they don't use power washers to clean it up, but it's still impressive.
> Looks like a gorgeous city.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, why would they ban the ringing of church bells? I can hear one of the churches pretty near us chime their bells sometimes. Sounds very comforting.



Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures and descriptions of what you have seen Daralene , I would love to hear church bells ring out again but they are banned from doing so hear now , no freedom here either


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's sad isn't it, we are expected to worry about what offends others, but not about what offends us, and if we complain we are the bad guys. I can't even imagine what the state of our "free world" will be in 10 or 20 years, I hope and pray fervently that we will still be free, but only time will tell.


Exactly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, why would they ban the ringing of church bells? I can hear one of the churches pretty near us chime their bells sometimes. Sounds very comforting.


I can't imagine why, seems crazy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have only finished page 20. 

I want to mention KAP again. We only have 14 registered. Please, if you have any intention of trying to come, let me know, so I can send you the registration form. I do understand that it is quite a distance for most of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have only finished page 20.
> 
> I want to mention KAP again. We only have 14 registered. Please, if you have any intention of trying to come, let me know, so I can send you the registration form. I do understand that it is quite a distance for most of you.


I would love to come some year

Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


I like it very much, Bonnie- looks a lovely and practical design.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


I miss quilting. Can't believe how much you do Bonnie. I wish I could accomplish half of what you do and I know you were hoping for more energy. You will be unstoppable. Love your quilts!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have heard that tart cherry juice does work.


Rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis are both arthritis but quite different with rheumatoid arthritis having an immune system cause. Interesting to know if cherry juice works for both?? A lot of people suffer from both, sadly. I know turmeric works also but not sure if that is for both types either.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the quilt. I made hand quilted quilts for my three children and crib and twin size quilts for the 7 grands. Loved it but now I knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful cathedral! I imagine that it must be gorgeous inside.


It really is lovely inside. I do hope my walking gets better so I can see more. So far I've done very little. I need 2 weeks to get over jet lag and this time damage from lifting my suitcase.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures and descriptions of what you have seen Daralene , I would love to hear church bells ring out again but they are banned from doing so hear now , no freedom here either


So sorry the bells don't ring out any more. I was in a village once and right near the church and they rang out all night long. In that case I would be against them as they woke me continuously. These must stop at a certain hour. Not fair that so many love the chimes but they don't ring. Do you know why they stopped them?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene thank you for photos, the Dom looks just how I remember it too. When I went exploring I got lost, and was panicking a bit, looking everywhere until I could see the spires then I aimed for them and got back to hotel again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


YAY, what good news!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene thank you for photos, the Dom looks just how I remember it too. When I went exploring I got lost, and was panicking a bit, looking everywhere until I could see the spires then I aimed for them and got back to hotel again.


The streets are confusing. They are patterned after the spokes of half a wheel with the Dom and train station at the center and then from there they all go out. You can think you are taking a parallel street but end up quite far away. Thank goodness for those spires. Your hotel was on the other side of the river too making it even more difficult, however, that is the very best view of the city and Dom that there is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, why would they ban the ringing of church bells? I can hear one of the churches pretty near us chime their bells sometimes. Sounds very comforting.


People visit rural areas think they would like to live there , move there then proceed to complain about everything they can . From church bells being to noisy to cockerels crowing ( how do you stop that ) there is now a noise pollution law so lots of churches do not ring there bells anymore . I for one miss them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


I hope they are able to help him and that his long journey is worthwhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


Glad the BIL can do this to support your son, Sonja. Keeping you all in my prayers


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


My fingers are crossed!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> People visit rural areas think they would like to live there , move there then proceed to complain about everything they can . From church bells being to noisy to cockerels crowing ( how do you stop that ) there is now a noise pollution law so lots of churches do not ring there bells anymore . I for one miss them


Oh dear. That really is a shame. I think it is a common problem where people move or join churches or organizations and then try to change them to their way of thinking. I think it is a shame too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Thanks Jeanette I didn't know they had reinstalled the "jump to" and it was one I used a lot before. Just added it to mine. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


Wishing him the best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry the bells don't ring out any more. I was in a village once and right near the church and they rang out all night long. In that case I would be against them as they woke me continuously. These must stop at a certain hour. Not fair that so many love the chimes but they don't ring. Do you know why they stopped them?


Could those evening bells be because someone had passed away? I lived next door to a church and the bells rang for quite a while. I was later told that the bell rings out the age of the person who passed away. It was a way to communicate in the rural areas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like google chrome - it doesn't seem to jam up as easily internet explorer. --- sam



budasha said:


> Now that my new computer is up and running, it's asking me to install google chrome as my browser. Have any of you used it and if so, what do you think about it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so right sorlenna - my big mistake. thanks for pointing it out. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I thought Pammie's team was the Mavs, not the Cavs? I can't keep track. LOL
> 
> I've been typing up some new hat patterns, but now I need pictures and it's hot but I'd have to go outside to take them! Augh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is all your german coming back. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Boy did I have jet lag and now I've been awake for 3 hrs., from midnight on. DH is already on schedule as he couldn't go to sleep like I did and went right in to start working. I tried not to sleep but was too tired to walk anywhere so stayed in the room and just kept falling asleep. My bag got swabbed for drugs and I got felt up and I do mean felt up. Must be I look suspicious. LOL. Or else the thought my remaining rolls were not me but something I was hiding. We flew over Scotland and right over Kate, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and NewCastle and it was all covered in clouds. Got a break right over Edinburgh and got to see the lights. Thought of all my knitting friends down there under those clouds. Kate, think you've had more than your share of this weather so far this year but know it makes the beautiful days all the more beautiful. They made their way here by dinner time yesterday along with the rain but still went out for dinner to a restaurant that used to be a regular. They have moved and are much smaller now but got to see the owner again and that was fun. Quite surprised me that he recognized us as I know we have aged.
> 
> Julie, that feather weaving is so beautiful. I admire that you are learning to do this native art form and to think it will be given to the King. Such a special honor. Can't wait to see it in its different stages and when it is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, she's a Mav's fan, Dallas Mavericks, The Cav's are Cleveland.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Daralene, Stu said it was my awful sense of direction, which is why I got lost, true but your explanation makes me feel soooo much better.
I've got some good news today, he finally relented over an issue we have. Our lounge room carpet badly needs replacing so I called the carpet co, and they're coming to measure up etc next week. yay! I hoped the whole house might be done but the other rooms are still ok, and moving furniture around is going to be awkward, especially the heavy mahogany wood cabinets.With it being winter we can't put them outside so will be juggling space for them in kitchen while it's being laid. That's for the men to decide, our staff at work will be employed to help us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful stein. --- sam



Fan said:


> I can't remember the name of the hotel, but it was close to the bridge across the Rhein. We walked across it to get to shopping area. Here is a souvenir I bought. Got to like the local Kolsch beer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, praying they can give your son a miracle.
Daralene, so sorry you hurt your back. Can you get a lidocaine cream over the counter. We have that in U.S.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More on the tire saga; tire was flat again this morning so DH filled it with his air compressor and took it up to the tire store to get new tire. They now say they don't have the one they quoted him on at that store and have to have it brought in from another store. Unbelieveable. My van left at store, sister brought DH home and when the store calls DH to say tire is in and on my van my sister will come get me and take me to get my car. Can we say 3 ring circus? Must get to the bank today! Oh well if that is the worst of my day it will be a good day.
> 
> Crazy how the voltaren is available in your country Darowil in the grocery store and here it is so restricted. If a drug is safe in one country you'd think it would okay in another also. And the cost differences is crazy; Marianne shared with me that even with her medicare it was going to cost her $400 for one month, my sister said it was going to cost her $80, and a friend of her's got it for $2. I just want to get some relief for my hands and it not cost me a fortune! Even the $80 a month is more than I'm willing to pay as I already have a few high $ meds. Starting to feel a little down about this so I'll get off my rant. "Others have it worse" will be my mantra for today.
> 
> TTYL and play nice, stay safe.


That's hugely different prices. Why not talk to the pharmacist and see if there is something similar over the counter and cheaper? Could it be brands so the same thing is available cheaper in a genetic brand?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's hugely different prices. Why not talk to the pharmacist and see if there is something similar over the counter and cheaper? Could it be brands so the same thing is available cheaper in a genetic brand?


generic?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When DH finally finished working I told him I couldn't do breakfast. My back has been really sore from lifting the carry-on, which I insisted on doing. I really didn't think it was that heavy that it would hurt me but I can still apparently, lift very little. I slept till 12:30 pm, but of course, that is after being awake till 4:30 am. Soaked in really hot water in the tub and doing some better. I accidentally went online to see how much I should tip while at the river having tea and it worked but now my phone is locked for online use saying I have to connect to IBahn for internet (that is the train internet.) I'm already paying at the hotel and now they have locked the internet use and I suppose when I went on they let me use their internet, waiting till after to bill me. Hmmmmmm tricky. My travel agent warned me not, under any circumstances to turn on the internet unless I was already online and what did I do. Managed to transfer images to DH's computer and thank goodness the lock didn't transfer to this. He wouldn't be a happy camper.
> 
> Here is a little of what I saw and here is my cuppa with all of you.
> 
> It doesn't look like I can pull up the photos. (Finally the photos came up.) I had a cuppa' peppermint tea and a lovely bowl of Thai coconut chicken soup. Saw a wonderful sight of about 100 people in wheelchairs, some being pushed and others driving their own chair, going along the Rhine and taking in the beauty. Then a couple came along on bikes in bridal clothes with balloons trailing and the photographer running beside them. Gypsies came and played music and sang. My what a beautiful voice he had. Such a short time I was there but so much to see. I thought I would be bored when I moved back to a small city but I'm not at all. Glad I am happy wherever I am.


The internet sounds like a muddle. 
In your limited time able to do things you sound like you are really enjoying it. 
Bad back is not good. Hope it can fix itself and that you then accept help please.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Done thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures and descriptions of what you have seen Daralene , I would love to hear church bells ring out again but they are banned from doing so hear now , no freedom here either


And why no church bells? 
noise pollution I see. 
They sound so lovely. Especially when they play music


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have no idea why they wouldn't put in a plug. Even the tire guy said a plug would work well. Whatever....they prorated the new tire and I got it for about $36. Had bought the entire set at this place and still should have been good. I'm happy now.


Good news on both the tyre and Votaren. The Voltaren should last a long time. And such a reasonable cost


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People visit rural areas think they would like to live there , move there then proceed to complain about everything they can . From church bells being to noisy to cockerels crowing ( how do you stop that ) there is now a noise pollution law so lots of churches do not ring there bells anymore . I for one miss them


Here they complain about machinery being on the roads ????& the smell when people spread manure????????they should stay in the cities!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


Hoping they can do something for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


I hope he's not feeling crappy for the long trip, sometimes the travel is worse than the chemo. I hope he doesn't have to be up at the crack of dawn to get there.will be praying they have some good ideas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Jeanette I didn't know they had reinstalled the "jump to" and it was one I used a lot before. Just added it to mine. :sm24:


I saw that last night, I'm glad they put it back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:
 

> Thanks Daralene, Stu said it was my awful sense of direction, which is why I got lost, true but your explanation makes me feel soooo much better.
> I've got some good news today, he finally relented over an issue we have. Our lounge room carpet badly needs replacing so I called the carpet co, and they're coming to measure up etc next week. yay! I hoped the whole house might be done but the other rooms are still ok, and moving furniture around is going to be awkward, especially the heavy mahogany wood cabinets.With it being winter we can't put them outside so will be juggling space for them in kitchen while it's being laid. That's for the men to decide, our staff at work will be employed to help us.


Always nice to get things looking better. At least with carpet you should be able to get furniture back in place the same day. I had vinyl tile, looks like stone,put in the kitchen a few years ago & couldn't put anything back for 48 hrs for the grout to set, made for pretty crowded living room.

I'm glad you have people who can help move things


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> generic?!


Voltaren is the name used when first came out. After a while others can use the same drug and usually put it out cheaper under a different name. As in fact happened with Gwen.

I've gone to the same chemist for years. With moving I've been going to different ones and have discovered big price differences. Nothing like the US differences though. I paid about 2/3 what I had been paying. So now to find an accessible chemist at a decent price.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And why no church bells?
> Guessing here that's it do with he call to prayer. If church bells can be rung then the Muslim call to prayer must be allowed.
> The loss of a lovely sound and wonderful music in the name of political correctness


Yup, these days we MUST be politically correct above all else it seems!???? I read a speach that was supposed to be given by PM ?Mackenzie King around 1900, saying all immigrants were welcome as long as they became Canadian, now it seems wee must change to accommodate immigrants to be politically correct ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> generic?!


Once a drug has been out for a certain number of years, the original company loses the exclusive rights to make it, any company can, it's then called generic & the cost drops dramatically. If you are on some drug that's particulately expensive, you can ask to doctor if there is a generic substitute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help. 

the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol

it was 80+° today and with about 65° humidity. that's enough to slow anyone down. lol i have the door and some windows open which helps - should have run the a/c but then the cats and blanco can't go in and out when they want to. lol it really hasn't been too bad.

i definitely need to go to the eye doctor - i was working on a pair of socks yesterday and by the third row my eyes were watering and i could not see the stitches. i think i've already mentioned this. one of my inhalers can cause eye damage so i best get this looked at.

i apologize for jumping in and out of the forum - i'm not being a good host lately. i will be doing better little by little.

i've also decided to look for a scooter for distance. i can get around the house and to heidi's and if i am careful i can get to the ball fields without too much trouble. past that i's a goner. it just isn't going to work. so some more research - it has to have arms and hopefully no joy stick.

this seems to have been all about me - sorry - my next post will be more upbeat - i'll make sure of that. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got all the potatoes hilled in the knick of time, I came in & it started thundering, we have been having a real cloudburst for the last 1/2 hr, I had the sprinkler on in the garden, need to get down to the hydrant & turn it off but I will be soaked to the skin so will have to run soon as it eases up. It's coming down so hard it's going over the eave troughs. DH will be happy as we got only a few drops last night & town got an inch & just west got 2"


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the update. I know how the cost of meds can be prohibitive. My B/P med, non-generic, cost 300.00 dollars a month so I could not afford it. It is now generic and the cost is $39.00 for the same amount. I am hoping your meds will quickly help you get back to "normal" and feeling better. Be sure and see your eye doctor..you would not be happy if you could no longer see to knit. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup, these days we MUST be politically correct above all else it seems!???? I read a speach that was supposed to be given by PM ?Mackenzie King around 1900, saying all immigrants were welcome as long as they became Canadian, now it seems wee must change to accommodate immigrants to be politically correct ????????


I was wrong in my guess but yes if they move here why do we need to change for them. If we move there we need to fit in to them in many cases. They leave there country for various reasons and then try to turn our country into theirs. If you prefer the new country why change it? 
years ago a friend of ours who was a refugee decades ago had no sympathy with refugees making demands of the government. If they were genuine refugees he said they should be grateful for what they do get. 
But then that reflects a general expectation of get get get. And I know I am the same hopefully not on big issues though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis are both arthritis but quite different with rheumatoid arthritis having an immune system cause. Interesting to know if cherry juice works for both?? A lot of people suffer from both, sadly. I know turmeric works also but not sure if that is for both types either.


I was taking celebrex for my arthritic pain but stopped taking it in favour of turmeric. I'm managing quite well with that. Went to pick up my prescription for osteoporosis today. Knew that I was losing inches but after the bone density scan, the doctor confirmed that I do have osteoporosis. I'm wondering if the radiation is the cause of that. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really is lovely inside. I do hope my walking gets better so I can see more. So far I've done very little. I need 2 weeks to get over jet lag and this time damage from lifting my suitcase.


Sorry that you injured yourself lifting. These days, we have to think before we do anything.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


Hope the trip to London is successful. Good that his BIL is able to take him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Voltaren is the name used when first came out. After a while others can use the same drug and usually put it out cheaper under a different name. As in fact happened with Gwen.
> 
> I've gone to the same chemist for years. With moving I've been going to different ones and have discovered big price differences. Nothing like the US differences though. I paid about 2/3 what I had been paying. So now to find an accessible chemist at a decent price.


Hope you find one easily- price differences are quite motivating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like google chrome - it doesn't seem to jam up as easily internet explorer. --- sam


I've installed it and so far, everything is fine. Since the changeover, I seem to have lost Dropbox. Will have to ask them what happened to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Sam, Both Mary Jo and I work deal with seniors and helping them with Medicare, etc. I think you may have lost your "extra help" only because they didn't have the necessary paperwork that the government needs to get every once in awhile to re-verify status. If your income is still the same (which it usually is), there's really no other reason for you to have lost that service except for the lack of paperwork. I'll be glad to help you refile and get your status reinstated...I'll give you call when I return from vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Once a drug has been out for a certain number of years, the original company loses the exclusive rights to make it, any company can, it's then called generic & the cost drops dramatically. If you are on some drug that's particulately expensive, you can ask to doctor if there is a generic substitute.


I know my pharmacist does it from time to time- exchanging the original with a generic to cut costs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was taking celebrex for my arthritic pain but stopped taking it in favour of turmeric. I'm managing quite well with that. Went to pick up my prescription for osteoporosis today. Knew that I was losing inches but after the bone density scan, the doctor confirmed that I do have osteoporosis. I'm wondering if the radiation is the cause of that. :sm13:


Are you taking capsules or making "turmeric bombs" with coconut oil or honey?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup, these days we MUST be politically correct above all else it seems!???? I read a speach that was supposed to be given by PM ?Mackenzie King around 1900, saying all immigrants were welcome as long as they became Canadian, now it seems wee must change to accommodate immigrants to be politically correct ????????


Doesn't that make you see red. When my grandparents and parents came, they did everything to fit in so they could become citizens. Never asked the government to change anything to suit them. Now it seems to be the opposite. Newcomers ask for change and receive, along with a princely handout....more than senior citizens get.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - hope your back is better. 

Swedenme - Hope the new hospital can help your son. 

Keeping everyone in prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Sam, so sorry to hear that you're still not back to your healthy self. Sure hope the B12 helps. Good luck finding a scooter. Check the classifieds. Sometimes there are some listed for sale.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you taking capsules or making "turmeric bombs" with coconut oil or honey?


I'm taking one capsule a day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm taking one capsule a day.


I've been taking capsules for a couple of years & just noticed recently it says on the bottle, don't take longer than 2 weeks???? I can't find anything online that says why. I think it makes my knees better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope you are feeling better soon. I think it's crazy you have to find $$ for prescriptions. Does the Affordable Care Act not help you? It's great if Jeanette can help you get it reinstated

I'm curious, I have a question for those in the UK. I saw on TV the UK may leave the EU, how will thes affect you?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Sam}}}} Just take care of you, dear friend. That's the most important thing to me!

Fan, blanket's looking good.

I'm happy to say it's RAINING! And on the fire, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't terrible (my mum calling me 'mum') and was often funny. She told the nurse that her son (my younger brother Kenneth) was _her_ brother and when that was sorted out and the nurse asked if Kenneth was older than me she replied "Oh no, Catherine's 72!".....I was 56 at the time. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm02: I am sometimes my Mom's sister.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* I do have one of those wax machines. Hadn't even thought about it! I called the doc's office and spoke with one of the medical advisors and they are going to talk to the doctor and call me back. He had offered a prescription of volteren gel when I was there but we had some confusion and he never called it in. Hopefully he will do so. We shall see.


Love my Volteren gel! It works well for my knees and sometimes use it on my hands. Hope they call it in, and that it helps. Also hope your insurance will cover it. It is NOT cheap. After insurance paid their share, 3 tubes cost me $50 several years ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Pammie and Dreamweaver today...TTYL.


Yay! Hope you shared hugs for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm in!((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS EVERYBODY))))))))))))))))))))))))


I'm in, too! ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS all around))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I need to go get dressed and around, Marla and I need to go to the gym and we need to go buy new tires for the Buick today or tomorrow, David had a flat yesterday so is on the spare today. When we lost the suspension last year jumping the dead dear in the road, it wore them on the insides until we got the suspension and alignment done (even though it was only a couple weeks), we knew they were going to need replaced before going to Yellowstone, but didn't think the one would go quite this quick, but I'm glad it did it when he was pulling into Marla's rather than on the way to work this morning.
> Carly is still sound asleep. Have a great day all!!!


You are very lucky. With the suspension and alignment in that bad condition, for that long, the tires could have gone very quickly after the deer incident.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* don't you dare apologize! You let us all vent and complain and then cheer us on and perk us up. I think you deserve the same. We all need to get it out from time to time. I do hope the meds will settle down for you and not give you too much or too many side effects. Will have you in my prayers more than usual....you are so vital to us all here on the KTP.

Sending you {{{{{{{{{gentle and healing hugs}}}}}}}}}. You're the host with the most!



thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I was busy with yesterday morning, at the Korowai weaving class I go to. It looks a little scruffy, but I got a whole row of feathers woven in, plus the start of the in-between row.


My goodness! That is going to be fun! I will look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my new computer set up this afternoon. I've got Win 10 and so far haven't had any problem with it.


Enjoy your new computer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you make tumeric bombs with coconut oil or honey? I'd like to give it a try maybe.



RookieRetiree said:


> Are you taking capsules or making "turmeric bombs" with coconut oil or honey?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice.


Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, I wish I could spend more time in conversations but must jump in as I can. Sure do miss all of you. Also looking forward to visiting with you in August. Any idea how many are going to be there? The last I heard from Tami, there were 2 registrations forms in and I know one was mine. Certainly hope we don't let this gathering falter when we've had such a great beginning.
> 
> Oho Joy


Joy, as of this afternoon, we have about 15. Which is about 1/2 of what we had last year, if I am remembering correctly. I need to go dig out my paper work from last year. Since my computer crash a couple of months ago, I don't have it on here anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Apparently most of the city of Cleveland was in the streets during the game and long after last night, Sam. No idea how long the revelry lasted!
> 
> Ohio Joy


And many from out of state, as well as most of Ohio, I think. Last I heard, there were over 1 million people there. :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! I have been told my work (tension) is even for a beginner.


I would imagine that is because your knitting tension is so even!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll head to bed. Been getting up earlier lately so trying to get some rest earlier. *Sonya* extra prayers being said for your oldest DS that the trip to London will bring forth a miracle for him. Glad he has a caring DBIL. *Martina* have been meaning to ask... how is your sister is doing? And *Mags7* (hope I am remembering correctly) how is your DD; didn't she move in with a son? I do keep all in prayer, just sometimes forget names but figure the Almighty knows who I am thinking of. *Cathy/SugarSugar* I hope Serena and her mom have settled into their own place comfortably and that your mom is settling down again. *Daralene* take care of your back; like you have said take care and accept help. We're not as young as we used to be and do want you to enjoy your trip.

Play nice! TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll let you know how it works for me.


That may not be the computer, but instead be the internet speeds from your provider. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


Cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


I agree with Sorlenna, that it looks good, I can see though that the blue when dominant may have been too much of a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! That is going to be fun! I will look forward to seeing the progress.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would imagine that is because your knitting tension is so even!


Thanks!
And also I first learned to weave at 6, the same year Mum taught me to knit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the saga of the Voltaren, here it's available everywhere & costs about $10 for a tube. I agree, if it's safe one place, it should be in all. We were in the US several years ago & bought some Aleve as someone told DH is would help the arthritis in his ankle, he still has pins & plate from a horse accident as a kid, they took it away at customs as it was prescription only then here. Now we can buy it.
> 
> I hoe you get your wheels back soon. Here it's a common practice to put plugs in tires, DH does it all the time, wonder why they couldn't do that for you, was the hole too big?


It depends on where the hole is. If it is too near the side wall, they will not plug it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I seem to remember Fan sent me this, Sam asked me to post it yesterday, I've been a bit slow! 

I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)

I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.

I don't have to go to school or work.

I get an allowance every month.

I have my own pad.

I don't have a curfew.

I have a driver's license and my own car.

I have ID that gets me into bars and the wine store. I like the wine store best.

The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant, they aren't scared of anything, they have been blessed to live this long, why be scared

And I don't have acne.

Life is Good! Also, you will feel much more intelligent after reading this, if you are a Seenager.

Brains of older people are slow because they know so much. People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe this also makes you hard of hearing as it puts pressure on your inner ear. 

Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full.

Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for. It is NOT a memory problem, it is nature's way of making older people do more exercise.

SO THERE!!

I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names. So, please forward this to your friends; they may be my friends, too.


Happy 2016


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Woo Hoo! Glad the tire is fixed. At that price for the Voltaren, I will be getting a new perscription for it in a couple of weeks! I am almost out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


I really like the quilt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis are both arthritis but quite different with rheumatoid arthritis having an immune system cause. Interesting to know if cherry juice works for both?? A lot of people suffer from both, sadly. I know turmeric works also but not sure if that is for both types either.


As both types cause inflamation, I would think it would help both, at least to an extent. Supposedly mine is just osteo, but I am beginning to wonder. I have a toe that is starting to twist and pull away from the big toe. And getting lumps/knots on a couple of knuckles. My right thumb doesn't bend like it should because one popped up over night a few months ago on the middle knuckle. Makes it interesting to read my writing! I need to get back on my cherry juice. It did help with my knees.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


Always in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Sam, sorry you are having so much trouble. And that is a huge amount for you to have to pay for a co pay! Glad you have found a way to get back on your meds, though. As for a scooter, try checking local garage sales, estate sales, ect. Is there a county wide garage sale site for the Defiance area? Or put an ad in the newspaper for a used one. Check Easter Seals, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've installed it and so far, everything is fine. Since the changeover, I seem to have lost Dropbox. Will have to ask them what happened to it.


Try just reinstalling it. You will need your old password for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know my pharmacist does it from time to time- exchanging the original with a generic to cut costs.


With my insurance, I have to take generic if it is available, unless the Dr. writes the perscription to be dispensed as written. And I will have to pay a higher price because of it. "Most" generics are identical to the brand name, but some people can not take the generics for various reasons. Sometimes there is a reaction, sometimes it just doesn't work, as in my dad's case with his heart. It just didn't work with his body.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


I like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Sam}}}} Just take care of you, dear friend. That's the most important thing to me!
> 
> Fan, blanket's looking good.
> 
> I'm happy to say it's RAINING! And on the fire, too!


YAY!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you make tumeric bombs with coconut oil or honey? I'd like to give it a try maybe.


Gwen, please check with your Dr. first. It would not be wise to mix the tumeric with your other RA meds. This is one that it really does make a difference when mixed. Most of the time I don't worry about it, but with this, I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, as of this afternoon, we have about 15. Which is about 1/2 of what we had last year, if I am remembering correctly. I need to go dig out my paper work from last year. Since my computer crash a couple of months ago, I don't have it on here anymore.


Just had email from Pammie. She will be at KAP! So add one more to the count.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> And also I first learned to weave at 6, the same year Mum taught me to knit.


That will also make a difference with having woven for so long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, I am caught up, it is 12:17AM and I should have been in bed over an hour ago. It has also started thundering, so it is time to turn off the computer! See you all tomorrow. All are in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, the blanket is looking good.

Sorleena, glad you're getting some rain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie, I love your quilt too, the colours are super.'
We could send you folks some rain, it's been pouring all day long, and we got lots of booms and flashes last night.
I didn't sleep well because of it, so will be heading to bed early tonight. I wonder how the vote is going to pan out in UK re the EU, will be very interesting to see results tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


Another beautiful quilt Bonnie I am definitely going to try to make a quilt this summer sometime
Glad you can finally get back to your potatoes , how is your garden coming along ? No more trouble from kimber 
Mishka did a little digging round my rose tree but as left the rest of my plants I put in alone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry the bells don't ring out any more. I was in a village once and right near the church and they rang out all night long. In that case I would be against them as they woke me continuously. These must stop at a certain hour. Not fair that so many love the chimes but they don't ring. Do you know why they stopped them?


Tradition was that they would ring out if someone in the village died and ring out the age to let people in the rural area know.So could go on for some time There is a nursery rhyme "0ranges and Lemons that mentions names of lots church bells in the London area


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I hope they are able to help him and that his long journey is worthwhile.


Thank you Mary and everybody . Now it's just wait and see what they say


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Sam we don't expect you to be here all the time or often- as long as we know you are still around. We know you are struggling with health issues, and you do have a life beyond KP. So don't worry if you can't spend much time or keep up. The summary can work for you as well you know! Just a quick post every now and then to let us know you are still around is fine. And when you can manage more all the better.
Scooter sounds a good idea for you.
Eyes are important so don't put off getting them looked at- may force a change in medication anyway if it is the meds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know my pharmacist does it from time to time- exchanging the original with a generic to cut costs.


It's a routine question here in the pharmacy unless the doctor has marked the script no generic substitution allowed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:



> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


Certainly needs the white. Think with the white it will be alright. Without the white it will most definitely be too busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Sam}}}} Just take care of you, dear friend. That's the most important thing to me!
> 
> Fan, blanket's looking good.
> 
> I'm happy to say it's RAINING! And on the fire, too!


It's raining here as well, and its cold. In fact it might even snow on Mt Lofty (well snow by our standards not by many of the rest of you. Most of you would laugh at what we get excited about).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Glad to here you are still alive Sam but sorry to here about your problems . There has obviously been a mix up and I'm glad to hear that Jeanette is going to help you with the paper work . Hope you get everything sorted out and back into good health soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As both types cause inflamation, I would think it would help both, at least to an extent. Supposedly mine is just osteo, but I am beginning to wonder. I have a toe that is starting to twist and pull away from the big toe. And getting lumps/knots on a couple of knuckles. My right thumb doesn't bend like it should because one popped up over night a few months ago on the middle knuckle. Makes it interesting to read my writing! I need to get back on my cherry juice. It did help with my knees.


I would agree that Voltaren should work for both. It is the meds especially for RA that try to address the cause that won't work for for the other.

Definitely worth checking up as it does sound like RA. And if not it may be something else they can do something about.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* the baby blanket really looks great. YOu worked that up so quickly too. Nice work. I still haven't been able to get my voltaren gel filled; pharmacy says insurance must pre-approve it so sent fax back to the doctor and doctor now has to contact insurance company. So irritating. Anyway hands hurt too much to knit so today I binged watch season 4 of Orange is the New Black (netflix original series).
> 
> Sydney did okay with his training today. Trainer is going to talk to vet about upping his dosage of prosac (sp) though. Poor baby was so anxious he was shaking. I just dispise (sp) those neighbor kids for what they've done to him. Anyway, trainer said she did see some improvement and I will just have to keep working with him. Hopefully this will all do some good.
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my prayers for swift healing with as little pain as possible, Sharon.


Me too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


That is a very pretty quilt. Like it a lot.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope they are able to help him and that his long journey is worthwhile.


Yes me too Sonya


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With my insurance, I have to take generic if it is available, unless the Dr. writes the perscription to be dispensed as written. And I will have to pay a higher price because of it. "Most" generics are identical to the brand name, but some people can not take the generics for various reasons. Sometimes there is a reaction, sometimes it just doesn't work, as in my dad's case with his heart. It just didn't work with his body.


So I have heard.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they complain about machinery being on the roads ????& the smell when people spread manure????????they should stay in the cities!


Exactly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will also make a difference with having woven for so long.


I believe it does- it becomes instinctive.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Ummm Sam we want to hear if you are not feeling well and why so you need not apologize. You don't want us all worrying about you and bugging you with pm's????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Doesn't that make you see red. When my grandparents and parents came, they did everything to fit in so they could become citizens. Never asked the government to change anything to suit them. Now it seems to be the opposite. Newcomers ask for change and receive, along with a princely handout....more than senior citizens get.


Amen to that


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope you are feeling better soon. I think it's crazy you have to find $$ for prescriptions. Does the Affordable Care Act not help you? It's great if Jeanette can help you get it reinstated
> 
> I'm curious, I have a question for those in the UK. I saw on TV the UK may leave the EU, how will thes affect you?


Yes I would like your thoughts on it too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


I really like it Fan. I think,it is going to be beautiful when it is all joined together.
We just found out we have 2 new great grandchildren coming, one in Dec and one in Jan. Trying to decide what to make. My needles will be smoking????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* don't you dare apologize! You let us all vent and complain and then cheer us on and perk us up. I think you deserve the same. We all need to get it out from time to time. I do hope the meds will settle down for you and not give you too much or too many side effects. Will have you in my prayers more than usual....you are so vital to us all here on the KTP.
> 
> Sending you {{{{{{{{{gentle and healing hugs}}}}}}}}}. You're the host with the most!


Very well said Gwen and Sam you had better listen to her????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll head to bed. Been getting up earlier lately so trying to get some rest earlier. *Sonya* extra prayers being said for your oldest DS that the trip to London will bring forth a miracle for him. Glad he has a caring DBIL. *Martina* have been meaning to ask... how is your sister is doing? And *Mags7* (hope I am remembering correctly) how is your DD; didn't she move in with a son? I do keep all in prayer, just sometimes forget names but figure the Almighty knows who I am thinking of. *Cathy/SugarSugar* I hope Serena and her mom have settled into their own place comfortably and that your mom is settling down again. *Daralene* take care of your back; like you have said take care and accept help. We're not as young as we used to be and do want you to enjoy your trip.
> 
> Play nice! TTYL


Thanks for asking Gwen. She is doing quite a bit better in recent days. Got a nice little place for the middle of August and is very excited about it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute


Very cute Sonya.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so good to hear from you but sad you are having problems with side effects, energy, and getting medication. There should be someone that could help you get reinstated. Might be worth the money to pay a lawyer who deals with these things. Cheaper, perhaps than your charges on co-pay for one month. That is truly criminal. Sending you Hugs and Healing wishes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful cathedral! I imagine that it must be gorgeous inside.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures and descriptions of what you have seen Daralene , I would love to hear church bells ring out again but they are banned from doing so hear now , no freedom here either


Banned, Sonja!? All the time? I never knew that, but it is sad...all the lovely church bells in your country.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So happy you got the gel, Gwen! Hoping for speedy relief!


Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Continued prayers for your dear son, Sonja. And, how's your finger healing?


Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

New carpet always makes a room look so nice. Glad you can get it, Fan!


Fan said:


> Thanks Daralene, Stu said it was my awful sense of direction, which is why I got lost, true but your explanation makes me feel soooo much better.
> I've got some good news today, he finally relented over an issue we have. Our lounge room carpet badly needs replacing so I called the carpet co, and they're coming to measure up etc next week. yay! I hoped the whole house might be done but the other rooms are still ok, and moving furniture around is going to be awkward, especially the heavy mahogany wood cabinets.With it being winter we can't put them outside so will be juggling space for them in kitchen while it's being laid. That's for the men to decide, our staff at work will be employed to help us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes I would like your thoughts on it too


(Re EU referendum) DH and I have just been to vote and we both voted for staying in the European Union (aka the Common Market). I am not it's greatest fan, but I think in this day and age that anything that unites people is better than anything divisive. I don't know that we should have joined in the first place (in 1973) but now that we are members I reckon we should stay. Only my opinion and from what they are predicting it will be very close, so there will be plenty of people who disagree with me! I'm heartily sick of hearing about it on the TV and (again, only my opinion) some of those at the top are more interested in trying to further their own careers rather than actually caring about the outcome of this for the country....but that's politicians the world over! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> More on the tire saga; tire was flat again this morning so DH filled it with his air compressor and took it up to the tire store to get new tire. They now say they don't have the one they quoted him on at that store and have to have it brought in from another store. Unbelieveable. My van left at store, sister brought DH home and when the store calls DH to say tire is in and on my van my sister will come get me and take me to get my car. Can we say 3 ring circus? Must get to the bank today! Oh well if that is the worst of my day it will be a good day.
> 
> Crazy how the voltaren is available in your country Darowil in the grocery store and here it is so restricted. If a drug is safe in one country you'd think it would okay in another also. And the cost differences is crazy; Marianne shared with me that even with her medicare it was going to cost her $400 for one month, my sister said it was going to cost her $80, and a friend of her's got it for $2. I just want to get some relief for my hands and it not cost me a fortune! Even the $80 a month is more than I'm willing to pay as I already have a few high $ meds. Starting to feel a little down about this so I'll get off my rant. "Others have it worse" will be my mantra for today.
> 
> TTYL and play nice, stay safe.


I wonder if its the same voltaren gel that you are waiting for. We can get voltaren osteo gel here at the chemist, and also emulgel. I am posting pictures coz I am curious now.... Those prices are insane by the way... :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry you are having all these issues, Sam. Don't apologize, just feel better. And I hope the social security gets sorted quickly - that is frustrating, I am sure. Hugs!


thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And this one....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice square, Fan. I think the verigated will look really good.


Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay for rain!


Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Sam}}}} Just take care of you, dear friend. That's the most important thing to me!
> 
> Fan, blanket's looking good.
> 
> I'm happy to say it's RAINING! And on the fire, too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you used to use the box with the "jump to" to get to specific pages, Admin has listened and reinstated that feature:
> 
> Link from Admin on how to add jump to page to your profile features:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Yay, it works! Thanks Rookie and thankyou Admin. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember Fan sent me this, Sam asked me to post it yesterday, I've been a bit slow!
> 
> I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He IS captain awesome, Kate! So cute!


KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

And known as Volterol over here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is overcast and 28c or 83f. I hear the bells from the Cathedral ringing, beautiful.
> 
> I love your explanation of my memory. :sm24:


Lovely photos.. thanks for sharing you holiday with us. We are enjoying it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Cathy, yes, it could be sundowners. Mom's starts about 1pm. Just had a thought. Has she had pain in that area before, when she didn't have alzheimers? Could she be reliving it?


No she hasnt. It seemed to be chest pain. However she is still doing ok and still hasnt had pain again since Sunday.... She was quite good today although very sleepy.... we did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well this morning. I rang them this evening to see how she was the rest of the day expecting to hear that she slept the rest of the day.... but was told she she stayed up till about 4ish as they had some musical entertainment going on and she really enjoyed it. Go figure. :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: Well $4. certainly is a LOT better than $400. for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it very much, Bonnie- looks a lovely and practical design.


RE Bonnie's quilt... me too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


I have everything crossed Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* don't you dare apologize! You let us all vent and complain and then cheer us on and perk us up. I think you deserve the same. We all need to get it out from time to time. I do hope the meds will settle down for you and not give you too much or too many side effects. Will have you in my prayers more than usual....you are so vital to us all here on the KTP.
> 
> Sending you {{{{{{{{{gentle and healing hugs}}}}}}}}}. You're the host with the most!


Well said Gwen!! Sam take care and I hope you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if its the same voltaren gel that you are waiting for. We can get voltaren osteo gel here at the chemist, and also emulgel. I am posting pictures coz I am curious now.... Those prices are insane by the way... :sm06:


They are both Diclofenac so the same (possible the dose is higher).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


Lovely looking Captain Awesome


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's raining here as well, and its cold. In fact it might even snow on Mt Lofty (well snow by our standards not by many of the rest of you. Most of you would laugh at what we get excited about).


Yes it is quite a cold snap coming our way from you.... thanks LOL Tomorrow its only going to be 10c with wind, possible storms and hail and as you say there is snow around... not here I hope... I have to do volunteer work tomorrow. :sm16:

It is forecast to be 4c overnight. Stay warm Margaret.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> He IS captain awesome, Kate! So cute!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess they probably have 'acid rain' in Koln?
> Glad you were able to post some of your photos, but it sounds like a frustrating situation re: the internet.


When it comes to technical stuff m DH and I are at a loss. Often we do the same thing and can't get something to work then someone comes along and helps us and they do the same thing as far as we can tell and it works. LOL

I talked to the hotel and they say that what I was pulling up was their site but the one they use for the general public in the lobby and near the hotel. It looks different in the room. For some reason it looks the same in my room and my phone and iPad aren't coming in but DH didn't take the computer and that is working. LOL At least I got something to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, what a darling picture. We are getting nice sunny weather today here too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been taking capsules for a couple of years & just noticed recently it says on the bottle, don't take longer than 2 weeks???? I can't find anything online that says why. I think it makes my knees better.


I'll have to check mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


I think it's very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That may not be the computer, but instead be the internet speeds from your provider. :sm03:


My last provider was very slow and offered to speed me up for more dollars. This one offered high speed. I think I might have too much stored but don't know what I can dump.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Try just reinstalling it. You will need your old password for it.


Thanks, never thought of that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is quite a cold snap coming our way from you.... thanks LOL Tomorrow its only going to be 10c with wind, possible storms and hail and as you say there is snow around... not here I hope... I have to do volunteer work tomorrow. :sm16:
> 
> It is forecast to be 4c overnight. Stay warm Margaret.


You can't entirely blame us- we did reach 14 today and 8 overnight. But you do get colder than us.
Going to the football on Saturday and Vicky and Elizabeth are meant to be coming. Looking at only 14 though sunny.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Yes I would like your thoughts on it too


Ive got a husband who wants out and a son who has been listening to all the medical staff on about the problems it will cause the NHS so he wants to stay . Me I just want rid of Cameron and Osbourne so if any one could promise me that I would vote for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I really like it Fan. I think,it is going to be beautiful when it is all joined together.
> We just found out we have 2 new great grandchildren coming, one in Dec and one in Jan. Trying to decide what to make. My needles will be smoking????


Lucky you Marilynn and congratulations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Banned, Sonja!? All the time? I never knew that, but it is sad...all the lovely church bells in your country.


Don't know if it's everywhere in the country . I wouldn't think so , think it's up to each council for the area where you live and unfortunatly we have a council that listens to a few instead of everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Continued prayers for your dear son, Sonja. And, how's your finger healing?


Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal . 
Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went . 
They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court 
Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, the white edging calms the block down considerably, nice. 
Sam, sending you healing energy and hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


Luke is looking very cute and happy per usual , my youngest used to dig a large whole saying he was off to Australia ????
Very hot here too , non of the rain or flooding they are having down south


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> No she hasnt. It seemed to be chest pain. However she is still doing ok and still hasnt had pain again since Sunday.... She was quite good today although very sleepy.... we did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well this morning. I rang them this evening to see how she was the rest of the day expecting to hear that she slept the rest of the day.... but was told she she stayed up till about 4ish as they had some musical entertainment going on and she really enjoyed it. Go figure. :sm06: :sm11:


Good ewes that your mom seems to be doing ok Cathy long may it continue


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, please don't apologise for letting us know your problems. We are here for all, and that includes you. Someone has offered to try to help and without knowing you have a problem all we can do is worry. I hope you are sorted and feeling better soon and zooming around and about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.

Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.



tami_ohio said:


> Woo Hoo! Glad the tire is fixed. At that price for the Voltaren, I will be getting a new perscription for it in a couple of weeks! I am almost out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


That's council officials for you. One says one thing, one says another then someone else does something different and all they can do is blame the computer or the customer. Hope it's sorted soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exactly the same according to the ingedients listed in your picture. I called Marianne and told her what I paid and suggested she specifically ask for the generic. The insurance companies and pharmaceuticals just really don't give a rip about the patients.



sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if its the same voltaren gel that you are waiting for. We can get voltaren osteo gel here at the chemist, and also emulgel. I am posting pictures coz I am curious now.... Those prices are insane by the way... :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute! He is growing like a weed!



KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well have to go get DH's meds today so guess I'll get dressed (still in pjs) and get it done. Then perhaps knit a bit. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> is all your german coming back. --- sam


Yes, I am amazed. I have accomplished everything in German. Can't believe how quickly it has come back. Watching German tv I feel like it is in German. At times I find myself thinking in German. So thrilled that after all that studying it has come back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, what a mess and I'm sure you don't need to be dealing with others incompetence right now. Be true to your word and stay in bed tomorrow. You sure deserve some down time. Thinking of you and family with love and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

An update: went to dr yesterday, no movement of left arm and shoulder for another 3 weeks. Seems to be healing very slowly, pain is still there - gave me another pain rx. Not doing much, thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> (Re EU referendum) DH and I have just been to vote and we both voted for staying in the European Union (aka the Common Market). I am not it's greatest fan, but I think in this day and age that anything that unites people is better than anything divisive. I don't know that we should have joined in the first place (in 1973) but now that we are members I reckon we should stay. Only my opinion and from what they are predicting it will be very close, so there will be plenty of people who disagree with me! I'm heartily sick of hearing about it on the TV and (again, only my opinion) some of those at the top are more interested in trying to further their own careers rather than actually caring about the outcome of this for the country....but that's politicians the world over! :sm16:


By the time our news broadcasts start, there may be some idea of which way it is swinging, from the exit polls. It may have considerable consequences for us down here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


Gwen, so happy you got some relief. Yay!!! Alice and Sydney are so cute together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love this, Julie!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just can't catch up this week but sure is fun stopping by. Just had a nap and will get ready to meet friends soon for dinner. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the time our news broadcasts start, there may be some idea of which way it is swinging, from the exit polls. It may have considerable consequences for us down here.


I'm trying to see what they are saying now. Too close to call earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When it comes to technical stuff m DH and I are at a loss. Often we do the same thing and can't get something to work then someone comes along and helps us and they do the same thing as far as we can tell and it works. LOL
> 
> I talked to the hotel and they say that what I was pulling up was their site but the one they use for the general public in the lobby and near the hotel. It looks different in the room. For some reason it looks the same in my room and my phone and iPad aren't coming in but DH didn't take the computer and that is working. LOL At least I got something to work.


So no answers really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


Dear oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is only one birthday worth mentioning today, and we've not heard from her for so long, that is 5mmdpns, I do wonder how she is doing, and whether her parents are well still?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Good ewes that your mom seems to be doing ok Cathy long may it continue


Don't know why news was changed to ewes . I think auto correct has an impish sense of humour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I seem to have too many bookmarks for the new system, it will only let me delete, so I am now using 'my pages'. 
This is not new to me, but a posting from Bundyanne that may be of interest.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410464-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


That is good news Gwen . Lovely picture , Alice does look a bit like Kimber ( Bonnies dog sometimes son s dog ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful quilt Bonnie I am definitely going to try to make a quilt this summer sometime
> Glad you can finally get back to your potatoes , how is your garden coming along ? No more trouble from kimber
> Mishka did a little digging round my rose tree but as left the rest of my plants I put in alone


Stuff is really growing, potatoes are in flower now. We've been eating spinach, lettuce, onions & radish.
The really heatlving stuff hasn't really taken off yet but we are to get heat the next few days & after the nice rain last night, things should really grow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's council officials for you. One says one thing, one says another then someone else does something different and all they can do is blame the computer or the customer. Hope it's sorted soon.


They told me its definitly sorted out now . I think someone made an error as there were quite a few there with similar problems on Monday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam we don't expect you to be here all the time or often- as long as we know you are still around. We know you are struggling with health issues, and you do have a life beyond KP. So don't worry if you can't spend much time or keep up. The summary can work for you as well you know! Just a quick post every now and then to let us know you are still around is fine. And when you can manage more all the better.
> Scooter sounds a good idea for you.
> Eyes are important so don't put off getting them looked at- may force a change in medication anyway if it is the meds.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, what a mess and I'm sure you don't need to be dealing with others incompetence right now. Be true to your word and stay in bed tomorrow. You sure deserve some down time. Thinking of you and family with love and prayers. Hugs.


Thank you Daralene . I've never managed it in my whole life but I'm going to try . :sm02: 
I'm usually up and out with mishka by 6 
Hope your back is a lot better today and that you have sorted the Internet problem out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Stuff is really growing, potatoes are in flower now. We've been eating spinach, lettuce, onions & radish.
> The really heatlving stuff hasn't really taken off yet but we are to get heat the next few days & after the nice rain last night, things should really grow.


Sounds As if everything is coming along nicely , love fresh from the garden salad . We have heat here yesterday and today were very hot and humid but no rain in sight not like down south were its been severe flooding


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have too many bookmarks for the new system, it will only let me delete, so I am now using 'my pages'.
> This is not new to me, but a posting from Bundyanne that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410464-1.html


Take care of the bookmarks you really want to keep Julie . As when I had to many bookmarks half of them just disappeared without any warning and the same has happened to other KPers . I would have deleted what I didn't really want to keep if I had known that was going to happen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if its the same voltaren gel that you are waiting for. We can get voltaren osteo gel here at the chemist, and also emulgel. I am posting pictures coz I am curious now.... Those prices are insane by the way... :sm06:


That's the one we can get over the counter.
When my shoulder was really bad, I also had the diclofenac gel that Gwen got, it's prescription but only cost me a few $$
Edit, Gwen now that I see what you got, I had something different, some yellow, gooppy stuff, I think it may have been strnger as the 1% is OTC


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Take care of the bookmarks you really want to keep Julie . As when I had to many bookmarks half of them just disappeared without any warning and the same has happened to other KPers . I would have deleted what I didn't really want to keep if I had known that was going to happen


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


He's, sure growing. Kids love the sandbox.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info joy. It does soud like you have very full days on your feet too! I admire you for doing that. I have heard some people who are getting free food complain which is hard for me to believe
I am going to KP this year Kathy is going to reserve a room as usual. Thank you for the offer. I am looking forward to seeing you and everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


I don't blame you for being upset, I swear sometimes the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing in some if those places. Hope its straightened out for good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Exactly the same according to the ingedients listed in your picture. I called Marianne and told her what I paid and suggested she specifically ask for the generic. The insurance companies and pharmaceuticals just really don't give a rip about the patients.


Isn't that the truth.
After hearing last winter about the pharma critical company who bought the rights to a drug for TB from some place who was basically giving it away & charging several 1000 times more for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.

Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
GD is here for the day, she's watching Hotel Transylvania 2 just now, the grass is way to wet to be outside & her mom didn't bring her rubber boots as it didn't rain in town.I've been throwing a ball from the deck for Kimber to chase & she is just drenched but loving every minute of it.

DH has isn't feeling well, after supper last night he felt like he was bloated even though he hadn't eaten much. I have a suspicion it's his gall bladder. He had a few episodes of this over the last 3 months. I've given him baking soda in warm water & that relieved it the other times but not this time. I've made him a Dr appointment for this afternoon.

Does anyone else get the catalogues from KnitPicks? I got one yesterday & they've added the most beautiful silk yarn. I don't know how soft it would be but such pretty colors.
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Luminance_Lace_Yarn__D5420302.html
I will not order any yarn, I will not order any yarn, ...... :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday worth mentioning today, and we've not heard from her for so long, that is 5mmdpns, I do wonder how she is doing, and whether her parents are well still?


I miss her. Zoe, if you're checking in, we'd love yo hear from you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, knit picks silk very tempting.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm still alive - just weary - around february social security dropped my for my Plan D which handled all my copays. when i talked to them they said i made too much - to which i replied that i made the same amount i made last year. as you know the government does no like to admit wrong doing regardless of what it was. so with that in mind i started paying the copay for my meds which is not "too" bad but my three most expensive drugs have a combined copay of almost $900.00. there was no way i could handle that. about three weeks ago i started calling around and finally found a place that would pay my copay for a year. so today i started them again. i was kind of sorry to since my stomach had gone down a good bit - a side effect of two of the drugs is fat distribution. some get a hunchback - i can deal with the stomach easier - i think. anyhow we will see how i feel in a couple of days. there are a few other side effects that pop up from time to time. i don't think it was the lack of drugs that has stolen my energy - i think the stress didn't help.
> 
> the doctor - along with the shot of B12 gave me 40mg/day for five days to hopefully help bring some of my energy back. so far i have felt no difference. One of the continuing side effects of these three drugs is also weariness - they can really zap my energy. so i think i am in for some rough days - that is not a pity party for me cry) it is just the facts. i've lived with it before i can do it again. i am thinking some research coming up to finding something new - although they all have their own side effects. but i have been on this three me coctail for over twenty years and it has worked beautifully - i suppose if it isn't broken i shouldn't try and to fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Sam. I bought a scooter used and I enjoy it when I go to a quilt show, etc. Sure makes it a lot more fun when I don't have to worry about walking. I have a bad ankle that makes walking long distances difficult. We are still trying to get a wheel chair for DH. He can ride the scooter but it is not handy in the house as the turning radius is too wide.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I too am sorry about your Mum sugarsugar. Must be very hard to see her in pain and not be able to help stop it. I hope they get things sorted out soon, You and Mum are in my prayers
The lace shawls are beautiful! I'm still determined to sit down and learn how to do it I have a book for beginners and did very simple pattern want to learn more


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

OOh I've been hearing about your heatwave! Hope it breaks soon! I thinnk if we had that in Ohio we'd all melt with our humidity!


sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I always love pics of your shawls and admire your knitting skill.
> Maya and I had our walk. Then did some shopping and washed kitchen floor. Don't plan on doing much next couple of days forecast is 114F and even for desert rats that is HOT.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> An update: went to dr yesterday, no movement of left arm and shoulder for another 3 weeks. Seems to be healing very slowly, pain is still there - gave me another pain rx. Not doing much, thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


I hope this pain eases and that you are able to rest and get back to doing what you want soon.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention Julie, your grandson is adorable! I' heading out to the store then to walk my dog. See you all later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


I will not even look, I will not even...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I forgot to mention Julie, your grandson is adorable! I' heading out to the store then to walk my dog. See you all later


Thank you! I of course have a Grandmother's bias!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i love alice's name - sounds perfect for her. how big will she be full grown - what breed(s) is she. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Enjoy your trip Daralene. Loved the pic of the cathedral. Rookie so glad you're having a good trip and that you got to see Jynx. Still haven't gotten the Voltaren; pharmacy said it was never called in. Checked my online records at the doc's office and it has been added to my chart. Hopefully it will be at the pharmacy today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Alice trying to take toy from Sydney. She is constantly running to getting a non-blurry picture of her is difficult...LOL The two of them have been playing all morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just thinking that - smart dog - chose the best of the best families. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having trouble getting the medication you need Gwen hope you get it soon
> Alice looks very happy to be living with her new family and buddies . I'm glad she was lucky to find someone like you and your family to take her in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

* Bonnie* Hoping your DH is feeling more comfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as usual - a smart idea down beautifully - as usual. it really is lovely sonja - and the flower and especially the button you chose was perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Practising a crochet stitch for a blanket I decided rather than pull it out that it would make a nice little adjustable headband so I made a flower to go with it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely baby blanket fan - beautiful. what a lot of sewing together that was. --- sam



Fan said:


> Done, here is first baby blanket finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are slowly getting on german time - yea. enjoy all the eating out - that sounds fantastic. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I saw a film series on the steel workers when I lived here and the acting was fantastic. I didn't realize that is where the Addi needles are manufactured. Thank you for the information. Yes, did much better today but here I am awake again at 3:21 am. At least I managed to stay awake today which should help me adjust. I'm thinking Düsseldorf is the town of fashion here in Germany. Tonight we will go out for dinner with a younger couple. I think I have met them when we lived here and must have my DH refresh my memory. Every night from here thru Sunday is booked with friends. Looking forward to seeing so many people from the past and finding out how they are doing.
> 
> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanted to mention that you got to see you uncle and aunt and relatives before you left. thank goodness they are back in good health - miracles do happen. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if I told you or not that I got to see my uncle that just had heart surgery and my aunt who dropped dead while taking care of him and fortunately revived. Apparently this kept happening while she was in the hospital but the machines took care of restarting her heart. My uncle said he wanted to take her home but thank goodness they didn't let him. They both looked great and you would never have known they had problems. My uncle never stopped talking, LOL, which is normal for him. Thank goodness he is very interesting and fun to listen to but you don't get a word in edgewise. I also got to see his older sister, the aunt that I lived with and love like a mother, and my favorite cousin in all the world who was up from Tennessee. We shared memories of being in a boat on a hot summer day and floating down a slow moving river, going under the branches of willow trees. She brought her son with her and my other cousin had lived in Vancouver for years and years, is now in Toronto. He apparently had something to do with the Ferry to Vancouver Island. Must question him next time I see him to find out more about what he did. He lives in a gated community in Scarborough Bluffs after living right in downtown Toronto and said he is co-owner of a Phillipine restaurant. We must go there sometime.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, It was fun to do and it's put together by crochet, with the sc (dc) stitch. It was very much like sewing a patchwork quilt together. I put the short sides together first then the long rows, and finally the border with picot edge. 
I do hope you're feeling better, blessings to you our gracious host.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - what did think of the ending of Person of Interest? i thought it ended about the only way it could. i will miss it also. one of my favorites. i have not gotten involved in any of the new ones - too much violence - also the one about brain eating bugs in government personel - i don't need to watch it - i see it for real every day. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lovely blanket, Fan!
> 
> Daralene, enjoy your time there--I have enough trouble with a couple hours' difference, so I commend you on fighting the jet lag.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a lovely outdoor cafe. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> When DH finally finished working I told him I couldn't do breakfast. My back has been really sore from lifting the carry-on, which I insisted on doing. I really didn't think it was that heavy that it would hurt me but I can still apparently, lift very little. I slept till 12:30 pm, but of course, that is after being awake till 4:30 am. Soaked in really hot water in the tub and doing some better. I accidentally went online to see how much I should tip while at the river having tea and it worked but now my phone is locked for online use saying I have to connect to IBahn for internet (that is the train internet.) I'm already paying at the hotel and now they have locked the internet use and I suppose when I went on they let me use their internet, waiting till after to bill me. Hmmmmmm tricky. My travel agent warned me not, under any circumstances to turn on the internet unless I was already online and what did I do. Managed to transfer images to DH's computer and thank goodness the lock didn't transfer to this. He wouldn't be a happy camper.
> 
> Here is a little of what I saw and here is my cuppa with all of you.
> 
> It doesn't look like I can pull up the photos. (Finally the photos came up.) I had a cuppa' peppermint tea and a lovely bowl of Thai coconut chicken soup. Saw a wonderful sight of about 100 people in wheelchairs, some being pushed and others driving their own chair, going along the Rhine and taking in the beauty. Then a couple came along on bikes in bridal clothes with balloons trailing and the photographer running beside them. Gypsies came and played music and sang. My what a beautiful voice he had. Such a short time I was there but so much to see. I thought I would be bored when I moved back to a small city but I'm not at all. Glad I am happy wherever I am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is some pollution - wonder how difficult it is to remove? loved the wedding bicyclers - what a wonderful time you are having - good for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'll see if I can post the other photos. The bridge showing behind the trees is the train bridge that crosses the Rhine. The Rathaus where people get married is not too far away. You get married twice here if you want a church wedding as you must get married by the government first and then you have your church wedding if you want. Rathaus is not what it sounds like in English. Rat means advice, being pronounced Raht. More like an aaah or aw. The building itself is very ornate and beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it wooks quickly for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Tire now fixed AND just got my voltaren (actually generic for it - diclofenac gell) and the cost was for a 300 g prescription (that's 3 big tubes) for just a little over $4! Only use 4g 4x a day as needed so I'm now a happy camper and hopefully will have less pain. Just applied it and we shall see. It really doesn't take much to keep me happy and smiling.  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful quilt bonnie - it looks like it will be cozy warm. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to come some year
> 
> Son & DIL came & picked a bucket full of dill this morning for her to dry so now I can get at the potatoes this afternoon.
> Spent the morning getting laundry caught up & I finished th binding on my quilt.
> This one is called Disappearing 4 patch & is twin size, it will be donated. I also made a crib sized one the same, I just made blocks til I ran out of fabric


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> as usual - a smart idea down beautifully - as usual. it really is lovely sonja - and the flower and especially the button you chose was perfect. --- sam


Thank you Sam now I've finished the blanket I was making I've decided to make an outfit to go with the headband 
Will keep me busy for a while ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope this is a successful trip for oldest son - glad he someone to drive for him. sending him lots of healing energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oldest son has to go to a hospital in London on Monday to see if they can do anything for him . Long way to travel (3-4 hours I know not long for some but here in the England it is , the other end of the country ) especially as he's just had his chemo so not feeling to good . His BIL is going to do the driving . Fingers crossed they can try something


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely fan. it will make a fantastic baby blanket. --- sam



Fan said:


> First square of second blanket done. Your opinions much appreciated. It will have 24 squares each one 9 inches across then borders added, same pattern as first one. I thought it looked too busy with variegated blues but am happy now it has the white to lift it a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - you are in no danger of losing me - that's a promise. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* don't you dare apologize! You let us all vent and complain and then cheer us on and perk us up. I think you deserve the same. We all need to get it out from time to time. I do hope the meds will settle down for you and not give you too much or too many side effects. Will have you in my prayers more than usual....you are so vital to us all here on the KTP.
> 
> Sending you {{{{{{{{{gentle and healing hugs}}}}}}}}}. You're the host with the most!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you were getting what we were getting. blanco was here - hates storms - especially ones with thunder and lightening. he spend the night under my competer table. not sure jpw much rain we got but it rained quite a bit - i'll have to ask Gary how much there was in the rain guage. think it let up around three. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ok, I am caught up, it is 12:17AM and I should have been in bed over an hour ago. It has also started thundering, so it is time to turn off the computer! See you all tomorrow. All are in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the UK doesn't use euros though - i think. didn't they keep their original money - pound, etc? it would be hard to make up one's mind - pro and con for both ideas. --- sam



KateB said:


> (Re EU referendum) DH and I have just been to vote and we both voted for staying in the European Union (aka the Common Market). I am not it's greatest fan, but I think in this day and age that anything that unites people is better than anything divisive. I don't know that we should have joined in the first place (in 1973) but now that we are members I reckon we should stay. Only my opinion and from what they are predicting it will be very close, so there will be plenty of people who disagree with me! I'm heartily sick of hearing about it on the TV and (again, only my opinion) some of those at the top are more interested in trying to further their own careers rather than actually caring about the outcome of this for the country....but that's politicians the world over! :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of warm healing energy sharon - hopefully the new pain med will help with the pain. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> An update: went to dr yesterday, no movement of left arm and shoulder for another 3 weeks. Seems to be healing very slowly, pain is still there - gave me another pain rx. Not doing much, thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes you're right UK has the pound instead of Euros. Looks like they may keep with EU from morning reports here but vote is very close either way. It's very interesting for our economics too. NZ and Australia were big markets for Britain before they went into the EU, and we lost out hugely when they did. So we had to diverse and find new markets for our produce which we have done. Lamb and sheep products, dairy, were our main produce to Britain back in the days before EU. We surely do live in interesting times!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> as usual - a smart idea done beautifully - as usual. it really is lovely sonja - and the flower and especially the button you chose was perfect. --- sam


i hope i corrected it - it was to read "done beautifully" - sorry - sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss a picture of your blanket? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam now I've finished the blanket I was making I've decided to make an outfit to go with the headband
> Will keep me busy for a while ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Bonnie* Hoping your DH is feeling more comfortable.


He's better this afternoon. Doctor is ordering an ultrasound, hopefully they will call with an appointment soon. They did blood work but I haven't seen the results yet. He has symptoms just like his Dad used to & they treated him for ulcers for years, finally his gallbladder burst. The doctor thought it was acid reflux but when I told him FILs symptoms he changed his mind & ordered the U/S.
GD just went home.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling better - i think the energy is going to be spotty - here today - gone tomorrow. it's been that way for a long time.

it was 90° this afternoon - it has fallen to about 82° and is muggy. looks like we could get more rain before the night is over.

after waiting a couple of months my sundara yarn came yesterday. is it called "soul of a lion" - a beautiful soft gold - warm looking - 100% wool. should be fun to knit.

heidi is bringing me a couple fish sandwiches tonight after the game but i am needing to nibble something now - think i have some crackers in the cupboard that should help. 

thank you for all the kind thoughts about my health - and my complaining - it will even out and be as it has always been.

can't believe i am finally caught up. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's better this afternoon. Doctor is ordering an ultrasound, hopefully they will call with an appointment soon. They did blood work but I haven't seen the results yet. He has symptoms just like his Dad used to & they treated him for ulcers for years, finally his gallbladder burst. The doctor thought it was acid reflux but when I told him FILs symptoms he changed his mind & ordered the U/S.
> GD just went home.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my blanket.


How far must you travel for that? Will it be into Lloydminster?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

It's approximately half way between the north and south coasts and was a main point for the overland telegraph line which ran coast to coast. Finding gold nearby helped its development though I don't think mining is particularly significant now. But it means there is a business centre in the middle of the country thus decreasing the distance needed to get to a major centre. Can you imagine living in the middle of the US and needing to access services-including basics like supermarkets- by heading to the coast?
The place was chosen by the presence of a spring.
It does ahve river that runs through the middle. But it is usually dry (or in flood). They have a yearly regatta on the Todd River. Henley on Todd. http://henleyontodd.com.au/ unique as you can see if you click this link. this was from margaret answering my questions about alice springs.

have you ever gone to this margaret? it looks like so much fun. living in the center of the country does it's weather change much. what a great vacation that would make. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that yarn also (re: KnitPicks catalog). I am so into dyeing the yarns that I absolutely will not nor can buy any yarn. I bet the silk yarn has a wonderful drape. Ahhhhh....too many wanna do-s and so little time....LOL.

Hope your DH is feeling better. I had gall bladder removed several years ago and so glad I did.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vet says she seems to be a mix of perhaps chocolate lab and weimaraner so if that is so I'd guess maybe 50-60lbs maybe. She has a great temperment and loves Sydney and vise versa. She doing very well at house breaking too. I now we sure didn't need another dog but seeing how she had to of been born about the time we had to put Leila down it is almost as if she was meant to be with us (remember I rescued her from the side and middle of the road near animal control department). She's already learned her name too.



thewren said:


> gwen - i love alice's name - sounds perfect for her. how big will she be full grown - what breed(s) is she. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you to say that Sam and Sonja. Alice really has fit in well for the most part.


thewren said:


> i was just thinking that - smart dog - chose the best of the best families. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather here has been too dry...news started talking drought again tonight. Guess I need to go water my 3 tomato plants and basil....such a pitiful bit of gardening this year but at least there are tomatoes on the vines. Can't wait until they are ripe!

TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, amazing and wonderful your German came back. Have always wanted to be fluent in Spanish.
Gwen, Alice picked the best when she picked you. Glad she's catching on to toilet training.
I hosted knitting today. Invited a friend who is new to the group. I think she might join group.
Tomorrow have to dig around for hiking stuff. Saturday we are going hiking in the Sierras. Lovely trail with several lakes. Trailhead is at 10,000 ft. so fortunately hike doesn't have a lot of altitude gain. Still will be interesting to see how my 74 yr. old bod handles that altitude.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would agree that Voltaren should work for both. It is the meds especially for RA that try to address the cause that won't work for for the other.
> 
> Definitely worth checking up as it does sound like RA. And if not it may be something else they can do something about.


I see that Dr. July 11, so will show him my toe. He hasn't seen the thumb, either, but when the knot on my middle finger first knuckle showed up, he wasn't concerned about it. Just said it was arthritis. Sure did, and sometimes still does, hurt. And literally a pain, as it put a U shape in my finger nail, when I cut my nails!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe it does- it becomes instinctive.


It does. DH calls it muscle memory. Which is why I can usually knit a stockinette stitch pattern without looking, except once in a awhile. That is the only way I can knit while riding in a car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ummm Sam we want to hear if you are not feeling well and why so you need not apologize. You don't want us all worrying about you and bugging you with pm's????


Ditto! Sam, remember those Come to Jesus talks of yours? You may be on the receiving end if you don't keep us updated! We love you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I really like it Fan. I think,it is going to be beautiful when it is all joined together.
> We just found out we have 2 new great grandchildren coming, one in Dec and one in Jan. Trying to decide what to make. My needles will be smoking????


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks for asking Gwen. She is doing quite a bit better in recent days. Got a nice little place for the middle of August and is very excited about it.


That is great news! I have been keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if its the same voltaren gel that you are waiting for. We can get voltaren osteo gel here at the chemist, and also emulgel. I am posting pictures coz I am curious now.... Those prices are insane by the way... :sm06:


Hmmm. I will have to look at my box when I get up next time. The writing for the Voltaren looks like what I remember, but don't remember the rest, but then, mine is 3 years old!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> As Gwen said *Sam* don't apologise for having a moan about your health, we're hear to listen as you do for us. I'm really hoping that your DS will get the miracle you all deserve *Sonja* and I'm pleased that his BIL is helping out with the driving. Glad you got your medication sorted out *Gwen*. All the knitting, crochet and weaving is looking really good. It's a beautiful day here again so we are outside and Luke is playing with his sand table thing - funny how wee boys love to dig!


Looks like Luke is having a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, it works! Thanks Rookie and thankyou Admin. :sm11: :sm24:


My thanks also! I was really missing it! And the "My Posts" up at the top to help me find where I left off, also! All to be found in the same place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It does. DH calls it muscle memory. Which is why I can usually knit a stockinette stitch pattern without looking, except once in a awhile. That is the only way I can knit while riding in a car.


 :sm24: I also use my ears- I know from that when I have split the yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she hasnt. It seemed to be chest pain. However she is still doing ok and still hasnt had pain again since Sunday.... She was quite good today although very sleepy.... we did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well this morning. I rang them this evening to see how she was the rest of the day expecting to hear that she slept the rest of the day.... but was told she she stayed up till about 4ish as they had some musical entertainment going on and she really enjoyed it. Go figure. :sm06: :sm11:


Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.

While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well $4. certainly is a LOT better than $400. for sure.


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is quite a cold snap coming our way from you.... thanks LOL Tomorrow its only going to be 10c with wind, possible storms and hail and as you say there is snow around... not here I hope... I have to do volunteer work tomorrow. :sm16:
> 
> It is forecast to be 4c overnight. Stay warm Margaret.


Stay warm! Both of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My last provider was very slow and offered to speed me up for more dollars. This one offered high speed. I think I might have too much stored but don't know what I can dump.


Both can cause the problem, but I can't help with what to dump, either! Wish I could.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, never thought of that.


You are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


sorry about your finger.

:sm06: Ouch for the taxes. Glad they straightened it out, but sorry it took so much effort on your part, and threats. We got our property taxes last week, have to be paid by the 5th.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have too many bookmarks for the new system, it will only let me delete, so I am now using 'my pages'.
> This is not new to me, but a posting from Bundyanne that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410464-1.html


Those work up fast, too. I made several a while back in support of a friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


I am glad the generic is working for you. Now I know I can try it, also.

Alice and Sydney are cute playing together! Glad they are getting along. Sounds like something more happened to Sydney while I was away. So sorry to hear that.

I will look at my old box when I get up again. I am staying put on my ice pack for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> An update: went to dr yesterday, no movement of left arm and shoulder for another 3 weeks. Seems to be healing very slowly, pain is still there - gave me another pain rx. Not doing much, thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Keeping you in prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else get the catalogues from KnitPicks? I got one yesterday & they've added the most beautiful silk yarn. I don't know how soft it would be but such pretty colors.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Luminance_Lace_Yarn__D5420302.html
> I will not order any yarn, I will not order any yarn, ...... :sm02:


I can't look! But oh silk is so nice....

We're getting more rain today! I've been hoping for a good monsoon this year. But now we have more fires up north that started today.. The big one they've just got out was human caused. Grr.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have too many bookmarks for the new system, it will only let me delete, so I am now using 'my pages'.
> This is not new to me, but a posting from Bundyanne that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410464-1.html


I saw that on the digest earlier. I also have a friend in Canada that takes part in that, and is a survivor, twice. Has had the second breast removed since I saw her last, 5 or 6 years ago. It is something I should look into making.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those work up fast, too. I made several a while back in support of a friend.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you had to go through all of that, Sonja. It baffles me that things that should be easy can be made so complicated. I hope they finally have corrected your bill. Hope your finger heals quickly.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - what did think of the ending of Person of Interest? i thought it ended about the only way it could. i will miss it also. one of my favorites. i have not gotten involved in any of the new ones - too much violence - also the one about brain eating bugs in government personel - i don't need to watch it - i see it for real every day. --- sam


I agree...some of it seemed inevitable and I did think I actually expected it once it happened. I don't have any shows now--will have to wait for fall now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw that on the digest earlier. I also have a friend in Canada that takes part in that, and is a survivor, twice. Has had the second breast removed since I saw her last, 5 or 6 years ago. It is something I should look into making.


I think it is an excellent idea.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love Alice's little white toes!


Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How far must you travel for that? Will it be into Lloydminster?


Yes, Lloyd


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooooh that silk yarn looks wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Lloyd


I have forgotten how long that takes, I seem to remember it is no short distance.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> GD is here for the day, she's watching Hotel Transylvania 2 just now, the grass is way to wet to be outside & her mom didn't bring her rubber boots as it didn't rain in town.I've been throwing a ball from the deck for Kimber to chase & she is just drenched but loving every minute of.... :sm02:


Our knitting group is now making the knitted protheses. We have several women in our congregation who are breast cancer survivors. We made a pair for one of them and she is thrilled. So much more comfortable than her prosthesis. We are hoping to be able to offer them to others outside our church.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten how long that takes, I seem to remember it is no short distance.


It's an hour , 60 miles/105km


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Our knitting group is now making the knitted protheses. We have several women in our congregation who are breast cancer survivors. We made a pair for one of them and she is thrilled. So much more comfortable than her prosthesis. We are hoping to be able to offer them to others outside our church.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sending healing thoughts for any in need. Enjoyed the pictures also.

Today I went back to work, but that is actually a good thing. I need to get back to my routine! I got seriously "peopled out" by the end of the trip. Tomorrow will be grocery day as well. We had chicken picatta (sp?) at an Italian place and really liked it, so I looked up a recipe and want to try making it..seems fairly simple.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't look! But oh silk is so nice....
> 
> We're getting more rain today! I've been hoping for a good monsoon this year. But now we have more fires up north that started today.. The big one they've just got out was human caused. Grr.


I'm glad they got the big one out. Sadly many are human caused, even the Fort Mac fire! In the north here, some are started because the locals want to be hired to fight fire, fools!

Tami, sorry your mom isn't doing well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Voltaren box. About 3 years old


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's an hour , 60 miles/105km


Even in Scotland we were only 18 miles from Glasgow, 25 from Stirling, when we were at Rotokawa it was five miles to town, which quite often I did by bicycle, and have walked it in emergency.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


Hope your DH is feeling better soon, and the Dr. can tell him what the problem is. Hope something simple, not needing surgery or anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Sam. I bought a scooter used and I enjoy it when I go to a quilt show, etc. Sure makes it a lot more fun when I don't have to worry about walking. I have a bad ankle that makes walking long distances difficult. We are still trying to get a wheel chair for DH. He can ride the scooter but it is not handy in the house as the turning radius is too wide.


Check with Easter Seals, and watch your garage/estate sales for the wheel chair, also. I have been seeing a lot of wheel chairs in our garage sale ads this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you were getting what we were getting. blanco was here - hates storms - especially ones with thunder and lightening. he spend the night under my competer table. not sure jpw much rain we got but it rained quite a bit - i'll have to ask Gary how much there was in the rain guage. think it let up around three. --- sam


We only got 1/4 inch last night, then another 1/4 inch this morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dagnabbit. I had to look at that silk yarn. Looks yummy beyond belief! Maybe I'll buy that lottery ticket... ROFL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw that yarn also (re: KnitPicks catalog). I am so into dyeing the yarns that I absolutely will not nor can buy any yarn. I bet the silk yarn has a wonderful drape. Ahhhhh....too many wanna do-s and so little time....LOL.
> 
> Hope your DH is feeling better. I had gall bladder removed several years ago and so glad I did.


I got my catalog Monday, but have been a good girl and not looked at it yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, amazing and wonderful your German came back. Have always wanted to be fluent in Spanish.
> Gwen, Alice picked the best when she picked you. Glad she's catching on to toilet training.
> I hosted knitting today. Invited a friend who is new to the group. I think she might join group.
> Tomorrow have to dig around for hiking stuff. Saturday we are going hiking in the Sierras. Lovely trail with several lakes. Trailhead is at 10,000 ft. so fortunately hike doesn't have a lot of altitude gain. Still will be interesting to see how my 74 yr. old bod handles that altitude.


Be careful and enjoy your hike!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they got the big one out. Sadly many are human caused, even the Fort Mac fire! In the north here, some are started because the locals want to be hired to fight fire, fools!
> 
> Tami, sorry your mom isn't doing well


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 55 and I am caught up. And it's not even midnight yet! LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Luke is looking very cute and happy per usual , my youngest used to dig a large whole saying he was off to Australia ????
> Very hot here too , non of the rain or flooding they are having down south


And we used to dig to get to China


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


after such a fuss and palaver what a relief for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday worth mentioning today, and we've not heard from her for so long, that is 5mmdpns, I do wonder how she is doing, and whether her parents are well still?


I've been thinking about her recently and was going to ask if you have heard form her recently- clearly not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> After hearing last winter about the pharma critical company who bought the rights to a drug for TB from some place who was basically giving it away & charging several 1000 times more for it.


And considering who the most likely to get TB are that makes it even worse. Many of those with it just can't afford to pay for it- and their governments don't have the money needed to pay heaps for the medications either. So they are actually going to promote a large number of people who aren't treated and thus infecting others. And/or a huge pool of drug resistant TB (it is a long course of treatment and very hard to get people to keep to the regime even if the cost is not huge. And the way to develop drug resistance is to not finish the course.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


Could well be the Gall bladder. Hopefully if it is it can be dealt with before it causes major problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a lovely outdoor cafe. --- sam


From the 1st of July non-smokers will be to enjoy eating outside- no smoking will be allowed in any eating areas from then. Currently it is very restricted but many outside areas still have it. 
Mind you the fine for an individual smoking is only $200 but for the owner it is $1,250 (I think that was it certainly round that figure). The place I was at yesterday has an outside eating area which is not visible from the cafe so not sure how they are to monitor that. They have put up signs and they need to have incentive to enforce it but quite how they can in this situation I'm not sure. Or force someone to stop if they tell them they must stop. But if no incentive they won't bother to stop people. However very rarely do people try smoking where they are not allowed to. It is interesting how the attitude has changed over the years. When limiting smoking it was first suggested it was a terrible idea but now it is just accepted as perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> However very rarely do people try smoking where they are not allowed to. It is interesting how the attitude has changed over the years. When limiting smoking it was first suggested it was a terrible idea but now it is just accepted as perfectly reasonable.


And when I first went to college, people smoked during class--even the professor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been thinking about her recently and was going to ask if you have heard form her recently- clearly not.


When communication is one sided- there comes a point where you stop trying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy for your back and your mom. And a big hug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The show took a little processing for me as well...but it had to do with the machine's timeline, so I figured it out eventually. (I don't want to say more in case people haven't seen it yet.)
> 
> The smoke has settled somewhat--yesterday was hazy but not too bad, and I'm happy to see that the evacuees are being allowed to go home today. Unfortunately, some are going back to total loss (several homes burned), some have been looted, and others just don't know what they'll find (ruined food, etc.). It seems the fire is about half controlled now, as they had a good shift in the wind and it was blowing the fire back on itself so it didn't spread much. Awful all around, though.


I'm glad they are getting it controlled even partially, but it's so sad that people are looting homes and such, taking advantage of a horrid situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hope this is a successful trip for oldest son - glad he someone to drive for him. sending him lots of healing energy. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the UK doesn't use euros though - i think. didn't they keep their original money - pound, etc? it would be hard to make up one's mind - pro and con for both ideas. --- sam


Apparently we are leaving the EU so you might not see us no more as war will break out , we will be doomed and lots more dreadful things will happen to us . About the only bad thing no one mentioned that would happen to us is that we will all be abducted by aliens ???? Me personally I don't think it will effect the day to day living of the average person . But the slightest thing that goes wrong from now on will be blamed on us leaving the EU by the government


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did i miss a picture of your blanket? --- sam


No i didn't post but here it is


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday worth mentioning today, and we've not heard from her for so long, that is 5mmdpns, I do wonder how she is doing, and whether her parents are well still?


I was wondering about Zoe too. There hasn't been a sound from her for ages. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's better this afternoon. Doctor is ordering an ultrasound, hopefully they will call with an appointment soon. They did blood work but I haven't seen the results yet. He has symptoms just like his Dad used to & they treated him for ulcers for years, finally his gallbladder burst. The doctor thought it was acid reflux but when I told him FILs symptoms he changed his mind & ordered the U/S.
> GD just went home.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my blanket.


Hope your husband is still feeling better today Bonnie and that he gets an appointment for a scan soon so they can sort the problem out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw that yarn also (re: KnitPicks catalog). I am so into dyeing the yarns that I absolutely will not nor can buy any yarn. I bet the silk yarn has a wonderful drape. Ahhhhh....too many wanna do-s and so little time....LOL.
> 
> Hope your DH is feeling better. I had gall bladder removed several years ago and so glad I did.


You don't need to buy any yarn Gwen . Your own dyed yarn is gorgeous , better than any yarn I've seen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, amazing and wonderful your German came back. Have always wanted to be fluent in Spanish.
> Gwen, Alice picked the best when she picked you. Glad she's catching on to toilet training.
> I hosted knitting today. Invited a friend who is new to the group. I think she might join group.
> Tomorrow have to dig around for hiking stuff. Saturday we are going hiking in the Sierras. Lovely trail with several lakes. Trailhead is at 10,000 ft. so fortunately hike doesn't have a lot of altitude gain. Still will be interesting to see how my 74 yr. old bod handles that altitude.


Hope you have a fantastic time Joy remember to take some pictures would love to see the trail with you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


Sorry to hear about your mom and yourself Tami . Hope the chiropractor helps and you are pain free soon so you are able to go visit your mom sometime soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe a little tomato fertilizer would help. -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Weather here has been too dry...news started talking drought again tonight. Guess I need to go water my 3 tomato plants and basil....such a pitiful bit of gardening this year but at least there are tomatoes on the vines. Can't wait until they are ripe!
> 
> TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be on the floor begging for air long before you got there. i remember when i could hike that high - long time ago. i love hiking. i love walking - am going to keep walking as long a i can. hope all goes well for you job and that you have a wonderful hike. take some fabulous pictures for us. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, amazing and wonderful your German came back. Have always wanted to be fluent in Spanish.
> Gwen, Alice picked the best when she picked you. Glad she's catching on to toilet training.
> I hosted knitting today. Invited a friend who is new to the group. I think she might join group.
> Tomorrow have to dig around for hiking stuff. Saturday we are going hiking in the Sierras. Lovely trail with several lakes. Trailhead is at 10,000 ft. so fortunately hike doesn't have a lot of altitude gain. Still will be interesting to see how my 74 yr. old bod handles that altitude.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's kind of nice to not watch the regulars right now - i'm emptying the que on the vcr of thinks i had recorded. almost done. i have a five week series called "finding Jesus". ingeresting. tonight was all about judas after they found ancient scrolls in a cave (which i can't remember where right now) that supposedly put him in a different light - then a second translation kind of changed it all. but i found the one statement that he hung himself because he thought he couldn't be forgiven for what he had done. he really was a complex man. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I agree...some of it seemed inevitable and I did think I actually expected it once it happened. I don't have any shows now--will have to wait for fall now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> sorry about your finger.
> 
> :sm06: Ouch for the taxes. Glad they straightened it out, but sorry it took so much effort on your part, and threats. We got our property taxes last week, have to be paid by the 5th.


We get our in March and can pay them in 12 monthly instalments


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe this will help. --- sam

Chicken Piccata

Total Time: 40 min
Prep: 15 min
Cook: 25 min
Yield:4 servings
Level:Easy

Ingredients

2 skinless and boneless chicken breasts, butterflied and then cut in half
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
All-purpose flour, for dredging
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup chicken stock
1/4 cup brined capers, rinsed
1/3 cup fresh parsley, chopped

Directions

1. Season chicken with salt and pepper.

2. Dredge chicken in flour and shake off excess.

3. In a large skillet over medium high heat, melt 2 tablespoons of butter with 3 tablespoons olive oil.

4. When butter and oil start to sizzle, add 2 pieces of chicken and cook for 3 minutes.

5. When chicken is browned, flip and cook other side for 3 minutes.

6. Remove and transfer to plate.

7. Melt 2 more tablespoons butter and add another 2 tablespoons olive oil.

8. When butter and oil start to sizzle, add the other 2 pieces of chicken and brown both sides in same manner.

9. Remove pan from heat and add chicken to the plate.

10. Into the pan add the lemon juice, stock and capers.

11. Return to stove and bring to boil, scraping up brown bits from the pan for extra flavor. Check for seasoning.

12. Return all the chicken to the pan and simmer for 5 minutes.

13. Remove chicken to platter.

14. Add remaining 2 tablespoons butter to sauce and whisk vigorously.

15. Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with parsley.

Recipe courtesy of Giada De Laurentiis

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/chicken-piccata-recipe2.html?oc=linkback



Sorlenna said:


> I'm sending healing thoughts for any in need. Enjoyed the pictures also.
> 
> Today I went back to work, but that is actually a good thing. I need to get back to my routine! I got seriously "peopled out" by the end of the trip. Tomorrow will be grocery day as well. We had chicken picatta (sp?) at an Italian place and really liked it, so I looked up a recipe and want to try making it..seems fairly simple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't want a wheel chair that has to be pushed. i want a scooter i can drive. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Check with Easter Seals, and watch your garage/estate sales for the wheel chair, also. I have been seeing a lot of wheel chairs in our garage sale ads this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful wasn't it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit. I had to look at that silk yarn. Looks yummy beyond belief! Maybe I'll buy that lottery ticket... ROFL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And we used to dig to get to China


Not to England then ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations Britain, on the big vote. We didn't think it would go the way it did, but it's a good outcome we feel. IMHO. 
Love the blanket Sonja, then blue is a favourite colour with me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful crochet work sonja - perfect just as your knitting. some baby is going to cozy up in that one. great job sonja. --- sam


Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami i did want to stop and mention that i hope your mother isn't in pain and they can heal this up quickly. sepsis is not a good thing.

take care with your back - that is nothing to fool around with either. we want you in the pink of health in august. rest and take it easy.

sending you and your mother tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink really quick. ---- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And considering who the most likely to get TB are that makes it even worse. Many of those with it just can't afford to pay for it- and their governments don't have the money needed to pay heaps for the medications either. So they are actually going to promote a large number of people who aren't treated and thus infecting others. And/or a huge pool of drug resistant TB (it is a long course of treatment and very hard to get people to keep to the regime even if the cost is not huge. And the way to develop drug resistance is to not finish the course.)


Yes, apparently many of the drug resistant strains came from prisons in the old Sviet Union, they gave prisoners only 1/2 doses of treatment & they went home & infected their fsmily. I read a Readers Digest documentary about this


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could well be the Gall bladder. Hopefully if it is it can be dealt with before it causes major problems.


I hope so.too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/brioche-rib-infinity.html

a beautiful brioche rib infinity scarf - also one with buttons of the side for a snugged up cowl. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And when I first went to college, people smoked during class--even the professor!


When I first worked in Turtleford, the old doctor smoked cigars while he saw patients in the clinic.
I'm sure glad it's no longer acceptable as it gives me a terrible headache


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Congratulations Britain, on the big vote. We didn't think it would go the way it did, but it's a good outcome we feel. IMHO.
> Love the blanket Sonja, then blue is a favourite colour with me.


Thank you Fan . I think blue is my favourite colour too . 
Don't think anything will change here anytime soon but it will be interesting to see what does change and when


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't need to buy any yarn Gwen . Your own dyed yarn is gorgeous , better than any yarn I've seen


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't want a wheel chair that has to be pushed. i want a scooter i can drive. --- sam


I think that comment was meant for Marilyn, she's looking for a wheelchair for Ray


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, beautiful blanket, amazing you just learned to crochet & yet make such wonderful things.
I saw on the news about you leaving the EU, one commentator was making it sound like it wil br the end f the world as we know it, hopefully it won't create a disaster. 
Tami, hope the chiropractor can snap you back into shape soon & get rid of the pain.

Desert Joy, I hope you have a nice hike & take photos to share.

It's been rumbling away for the last 2 hrs, I've been watching the radar & there are some nasty clouds floating about. We are under a severe storm watch bt so far only wind & thunder. I better get to bed so I can get some things done tomorrow, didn't get much accomplished today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful crochet work sonja - perfect just as your knitting. some baby is going to cozy up in that one. great job sonja. --- sam


Thank you Sam I'm enjoying crocheting especially blankets already started another one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful blanket, amazing you just learned to crochet & yet make such wonderful things.
> I saw on the news about you leaving the EU, one commentator was making it sound like it wil br the end f the world as we know it, hopefully it won't create a disaster.
> Tami, hope the chiropractor can snap you back into shape soon & get rid of the pain.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie I'm now starting to understand a few basic pattern instructions , although for the edging on this 
blanket I just did my own thing as I couldn't figure out the shorthand instructions but I'm happy with it

As for leaving the EU the sky hasn't fallen down yet , the £ did drop in value at one stage but then picked up again 
Will just have to wait and see what happens . I wonder how many other EU countries will follow , I'm thinking they will also be waiting to see how we manage


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


So Sonya, did you stay in bed until 10:00? My guess is no????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> An update: went to dr yesterday, no movement of left arm and shoulder for another 3 weeks. Seems to be healing very slowly, pain is still there - gave me another pain rx. Not doing much, thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sorry you are still having pain but slow and surely wins the race. Healing vibes coming to you.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have too many bookmarks for the new system, it will only let me delete, so I am now using 'my pages'.
> This is not new to me, but a posting from Bundyanne that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410464-1.html


There are quite a few women here doing that. Telus ( phone company ) is supplying all the material.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Stuff is really growing, potatoes are in flower now. We've been eating spinach, lettuce, onions & radish.
> The really heatlving stuff hasn't really taken off yet but we are to get heat the next few days & after the nice rain last night, things should really grow.


I am waiting for my potato plants to start flowering. They are huge. I ordered sweet potato slips and I think it has rained every day since I planted them and they don't like a lot of moisture. Supposed to be sunny now so I am sure they will take off. I don't complain about the rain but some of my plants do????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


Bonnie how did DH make out? Have you ordered from knit picks? What is the shipping like to here?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan . I think blue is my favourite colour too .
> Don't think anything will change here anytime soon but it will be interesting to see what does change and when


I take that back I got one of my wishes big change Cameron is going


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm watching the evening news and Cameron just came on. I think he will go too. They predict Boris Johnson might step up for new PM,much turmoil for awhile but once it settles down it will be better for Britain we hope. 
We sure do live in interesting times. ????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you Tami. I just had to put down my other knitting and start a little hoodie????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is great news! I have been keeping you both in my prayers.


Thanks again Tami. At first she said she was praying for a miracle and if he got the help he needs she would go back. Now she is still hoping he gets the help he needs for himself but she is not going back. It was such a relief when I heard that decision from her.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


Prayers for your Mom and for you as well. Hope your back is going to be o.k.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And when I first went to college, people smoked during class--even the professor!


I remember in my teen years people smoking in the movie theatres.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


Beautiful Sonya. Sure didn't take you long to become good at crocheting. Well done????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> There are quite a few women here doing that. Telus ( phone company ) is supplying all the material.


 :sm24: That sounds good of them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't want a wheel chair that has to be pushed. i want a scooter i can drive. --- sam


I had to laugh when I went to the mall last week. There is a big sign on the door that says scooters must not go any faster than 4 mph ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I'm watching the evening news and Cameron just came on. I think he will go too. They predict Boris Johnson might step up for new PM,much turmoil for awhile but once it settles down it will be better for Britain we hope.
> We sure do live in interesting times. ????


No don't want Boris he might be highly intelligent I don't know but he's a bit of a twit and I think his campaign was a lie as the slogan spread right across his bus was that the millions that they save will go to the NHS I can't see that happening 
Also basically nothing here has changed as article 50 has to be evoked to leave the EU and that could take anything from 2-5 years to go through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I had to laugh when I went to the mall last week. There is a big sign on the door that says scooters must not go any faster than 4 mph ????


 Some of the people who drive them scooters here are dangerous so many children have been knocked down by them . An elderly lady used to whizz past everyone in the shopping centre near me , she put a bicycle bell on her scooter and didn't stop for anyone , she bumped into quite a few people


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I take that back I got one of my wishes big change Cameron is going


Don't like him either, but who will replace him? Have a horrible feeling it could be Boris.....he frightens the life out of me as no one can be that much of a buffoon and have reached the heights he has, so it has to be a very calculated act. Interesting times. Next thing they are bound to call for another independence referendum up here and we'll be back to everyone arguing again. :sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Beautiful Sonya. Sure didn't take you long to become good at crocheting. Well done????


Thank you I think I need a computer just to put all the patterns I'm collecting on ????
As for staying in bed till 10 it never happened I've been awake since 4.15 . Up and out about 5ish . Got some mutterings from Mish I'm sure she was saying " just cause you are awake doesn't mean I have to be " ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't like him either, but who will replace him? Have a horrible feeling it could be Boris.....he frightens the life out of me as no one can be that much of a buffoon and have reached the heights he has, so it has to be a very calculated act. Interesting times. Next thing they are bound to call for another independence referendum up here and we'll be back to everyone arguing again. :sm13:


I think he is our answer to Donald Trump . Can you just imagine them 2 together making decisions ????
I think the referendum is definitely going to rear its head again , it is a shame as like you say it causes lots of arguing 
This referendum has been the same I just hope things can get back to normal now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes you're right UK has the pound instead of Euros. Looks like they may keep with EU from morning reports here but vote is very close either way. It's very interesting for our economics too. NZ and Australia were big markets for Britain before they went into the EU, and we lost out hugely when they did. So we had to diverse and find new markets for our produce which we have done. Lamb and sheep products, dairy, were our main produce to Britain back in the days before EU. We surely do live in interesting times!


Will be interesting to see what impact them getting out does have. Our PM has called for calm as the stock market tumbled as the result came throuhg. And then next Week we have our election which will impact things as well. So who knows what will happen in the next month or so. Might stabilise out again hopefully.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You can't entirely blame us- we did reach 14 today and 8 overnight. But you do get colder than us.
> Going to the football on Saturday and Vicky and Elizabeth are meant to be coming. Looking at only 14 though sunny.


Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


Good grief! :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, surely your back going out is the last thing you needed. That is so painful and resting will give it time to heal. It's is really difficult when things happen that hinder walking and even just plain moving. Hope your treatments and ice help. Hugs for you and your mom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> It's approximately half way between the north and south coasts and was a main point for the overland telegraph line which ran coast to coast. Finding gold nearby helped its development though I don't think mining is particularly significant now. But it means there is a business centre in the middle of the country thus decreasing the distance needed to get to a major centre. Can you imagine living in the middle of the US and needing to access services-including basics like supermarkets- by heading to the coast?
> The place was chosen by the presence of a spring.
> It does ahve river that runs through the middle. But it is usually dry (or in flood). They have a yearly regatta on the Todd River. Henley on Todd. http://henleyontodd.com.au/ unique as you can see if you click this link. this was from margaret answering my questions about alice springs.
> 
> have you ever gone to this margaret? it looks like so much fun. living in the center of the country does it's weather change much. what a great vacation that would make. --- sam


Only been there once and not while the regatta was on. It is around 16 hours driving time away.
It does have a variable temperature. Very cold nights this time of the year with days usually quite nice. Should be dry at this time of the year but they had a huge downpour with hail about a week ago. Can get very hot but humidity is not a problem.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


So cute, and I am glad to know that the voltaren is doing its thing and your hands are improving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Exactly the same according to the ingedients listed in your picture. I called Marianne and told her what I paid and suggested she specifically ask for the generic. The insurance companies and pharmaceuticals just really don't give a rip about the patients.


It is crazy! It is sold on the shelves here but not for $4.00, I think it was around $20 a tube.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't like him either, but who will replace him? Have a horrible feeling it could be Boris.....he frightens the life out of me as no one can be that much of a buffoon and have reached the heights he has, so it has to be a very calculated act. Interesting times. Next thing they are bound to call for another independence referendum up here and we'll be back to everyone arguing again. :sm13:


Oh no. That sounds scary. I stayed up last night till 4:30 am to see what would happen but was still close and not final count. Sorry upon waking to find you are leaving EU. People here in Germany are very sad to see Great Britain go according to the lovely couple we had dinner with last night. I hope the transition will not be hard. I watched the Pound going down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


Thats not good Tami- both your MUm and your back. Hope your back does clear up. Especially as you want to see what you can of your Mum while you can.

I've just got back from a memorial of a friend's mother (only met the mother a couple of times)- she had been living my friend for the last 3 years. SO ofcourse every where she looks she has reminders of her Mum. But along with the grief is the confidence that her Mum is with Jesus whihc I a big help for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank goodness my German came back as the wife couldn't speak English. She had studied in high school but that was many years ago. We were able to talk and I even showed them a few things in the area where we ate that they hadn't seen. We are expecting storms today. I think England had them yesterday when they were voting. I will post a photo of my beautiful dinner later. It is on my phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not good Tami- both your MUm and your back. Hope your back does clear up. Especially as you want to see what you can of your Mum while you can.
> 
> I've just got back from a memorial of a friend's mother (only met the mother a couple of times)- she had been living my friend for the last 3 years. SO ofcourse every where she looks she has reminders of her Mum. But along with the grief is the confidence that her Mum is with Jesus whihc I a big help for her.


Sorry to hear about your friend's mother. How lovely that her mother was with her. I'm sure she will have many precious memories, but a huge hole in her life and lots of grief. Thank goodness her confidence in her beliefs is a comfort to her. Your friendship will mean a lot to her too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I need a computer just to put all the patterns I'm collecting on ????
> As for staying in bed till 10 it never happened I've been awake since 4.15 . Up and out about 5ish . Got some mutterings from Mish I'm sure she was saying " just cause you are awake doesn't mean I have to be " ????


Wouldn't you know that would be a spleepless night when you decide to rest. I'm sure all the stress doesn't help. Had to laugh about "Mish."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think he is our answer to Donald Trump . Can you just imagine them 2 together making decisions ????
> I think the referendum is definitely going to rear its head again , it is a shame as like you say it causes lots of arguing
> This referendum has been the same I just hope things can get back to normal now


I can imagine it. Can you hear my horror scream. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


What a beautiful photo but looks like slippery and dangerous driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan . I think blue is my favourite colour too .
> Don't think anything will change here anytime soon but it will be interesting to see what does change and when


People from Great Britain working over here are afraid they will be without a job as of today and no arrangements to keep their jobs will be done as they don't want other countries leaving, so they hope to make it difficult. One man said he would take up citizenship in Belgium where he works as he is now married there. I'm sure it is a hard decision but perhaps the fact that he is married to a Belgian will help him with this arrangement. I guess we will find out what happens to the workers over here as everything unfolds, but that was the fear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Bonnie* Hoping your DH is feeling more comfortable.


Ditto.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay warm! Both of you!


Trying to- just put extra layers on and a heater. No point until now as I was out for the afternoon and David has been outside digging more holes in the garden. This time for the ensuite floor and the base of the carport. Finally the approval is almost in our hands. It has been psoted to us so just need to see it to be sure they haven't thrown anything unexpected in. So in a month hopefully the place should have something to show for all the mess- well that I can see with my own little eyes. I'm told plenty has been done- but about all I can see is destruction. Well we do have a second toilet- but no door on it and a lot of windows in front of it so not the most private of loos just now! Just hope its not what will happen to other rooms- almost finished but not quite as David will want to do the smaller things he can do.
And most of us can't understand taking on too many small things so that none get finished can we? :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: I sure can't! Though I will complain at times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad the generic is working for you. Now I know I can try it, also.
> 
> Alice and Sydney are cute playing together! Glad they are getting along. Sounds like something more happened to Sydney while I was away. So sorry to hear that.
> 
> I will look at my old box when I get up again. I am staying put on my ice pack for now.


The Voltaren could well help your back as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


REally beautiful! You have mastered crocheting. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooooh that silk yarn looks wonderful!


I'm not even looking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Our knitting group is now making the knitted protheses. We have several women in our congregation who are breast cancer survivors. We made a pair for one of them and she is thrilled. So much more comfortable than her prosthesis. We are hoping to be able to offer them to others outside our church.


These seem to be one of those things that people jump into but that actually works. Often when something comes that everyone thinks sounds a good idea it turns out that they are no longer wanted or only had a very short period of usefulness.
But these and the twiddle muffs both seem to be really useful and providing something better than is available already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Trying to- just put extra layers on and a heater. No point until now as I was out for the afternoon and David has been outside digging more holes in the garden. This time for the ensuite floor and the base of the carport. Finally the approval is almost in our hands. It has been psoted to us so just need to see it to be sure they haven't thrown anything unexpected in. So in a month hopefully the place should have something to show for all the mess- well that I can see with my own little eyes. I'm told plenty has been done- but about all I can see is destruction. Well we do have a second toilet- but no door on it and a lot of windows in front of it so not the most private of loos just now! Just hope its not what will happen to other rooms- almost finished but not quite as David will want to do the smaller things he can do.
> And most of us can't understand taking on too many small things so that none get finished can we? :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: I sure can't! Though I will complain at times.


I'm sure it is quite frustrating. You are right about understanding taking on too many small things and not finishing, but when it concerns your living I'm sure it is harder to live with. :It will be so wonderful when done but the way there is long and quite inconvenient. A toilet with no door and windows in front....Yikes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It sure takes patience to go through all of this and how wonderful the approval is almost there!!!! I'm sure you will have lots to laugh about when all this work is finally over and you have the home you want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's an hour , 60 miles/105km


Thats OK-especially when you are used to it. What I travelled today. Mind you I was concerned as I haven't driven that far since my Achilles tendon started playing up- it was fine, and I realised this morning as well that not much further than when I drive out to footy teams home ground. And as there is a lot more straight driving less changing gears so probably better. But I knew I would get back after dark and wasn't sure if it would rain. And struggle with wet driving in the dark. But the only rain was still daylight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And when I first went to college, people smoked during class--even the professor!


It's amazing how much society's attitudes ahve cahnged.
When I started nursing we had to put out 'Oxygen in use . No Smoking signs' in the wards because the patients smoked in their beds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Voltaren could well help your back as well.


Wow, I should look and see if it is here without prescription. Wonder if it would have the same name in Germany? I could use it on my back and hip right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When communication is one sided- there comes a point where you stop trying.


I agree. You did well to persevere for so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I will go out and get some lunch as I missed breakfast. DH brought me coffee from downstairs before he left. I'm enjoying the football/soccer. Quite exciting. Celebrations for some and disappointing for others.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


Beautiful picture Cathy wonder if you will get any ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I should look and see if it is here without prescription. Wonder if it would have the same name in Germany? I could use it on my back and hip right now.


Should use something like Dicolofenac sodium (may well not be Voltatren). Would help you now that is for sure- but as it is a prescription drug in the US you may not be able to get it into the US when you go home. But they could well have something similar if not this one. Ask at a Phamacy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can imagine it. Can you hear my horror scream. :sm06:


Heard it loud and clear ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apparently we are leaving the EU so you might not see us no more as war will break out , we will be doomed and lots more dreadful things will happen to us . About the only bad thing no one mentioned that would happen to us is that we will all be abducted by aliens ???? Me personally I don't think it will effect the day to day living of the average person . But the slightest thing that goes wrong from now on will be blamed on us leaving the EU by the government


But of course if the vote went the other way the other side would be blaming the EU.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We get our in March and can pay them in 12 monthly instalments


So that one for just one month? Ours are due on the 1st September so each year we get them for the year. But now we can pay every 3 months if we choose-but once we needed to find the full year at one time..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> People from Great Britain working over here are afraid they will be without a job as of today and no arrangements to keep their jobs will be done as they don't want other countries leaving, so they hope to make it difficult. One man said he would take up citizenship in Belgium where he works as he is now married there. I'm sure it is a hard decision but perhaps the fact that he is married to a Belgian will help him with this arrangement. I guess we will find out what happens to the workers over here as everything unfolds, but that was the fear.


Surely that can not happen . Most people hopefully have a contract with the company they work for . If they try to get rid of the workers from the UK for not being in the EU surely they would also have to get rid of every other person who does not come from an EU country


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to England then ????


Think China was more exotic. And England was further away. But give me the choose of England or China and I will go for England


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't like him either, but who will replace him? Have a horrible feeling it could be Boris.....he frightens the life out of me as no one can be that much of a buffoon and have reached the heights he has, so it has to be a very calculated act. Interesting times. Next thing they are bound to call for another independence referendum up here and we'll be back to everyone arguing again. :sm13:


Are you sure about that (the buffon)? I usually avoid making political statements especially about other countries but look at the US


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


Oh dear sorry to hear that you have hurt your back. Not good. And I sure hope your mum's toe doesnt turn septic and the antibiotics works for her. Its so awful to see our mums like this. Sad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I need a computer just to put all the patterns I'm collecting on ????
> As for staying in bed till 10 it never happened I've been awake since 4.15 . Up and out about 5ish . Got some mutterings from Mish I'm sure she was saying " just cause you are awake doesn't mean I have to be " ????


The lady whose Memorial I went to today loved to play games and was an early riser. So it wasn't unusual for someone to get up and find that she ready to play games at 5 am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


Wow! That was cold and the snow looks good. But as we aren't to driving in snow not good.

We reached a nice warm 13. Now 11.5 but it feels like 9.5 at 7pm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


 :sm24: :sm24: And it is amazing! Anyone would think you had been crocheting for years... just like your knitting. Excellent. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Cathy wonder if you will get any ?


No, we didnt get any here. But that was less than an hour away from me. I would have no clue at all how to drive in snow. The temperature tomorrow is to be back up to around 14c, thank goodness. I was frozen today. BRRR


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I just heard Cameron's speech saying he is stepping down. I didn't expect that. Did England expect that?


Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who wants out and a son who has been listening to all the medical staff on about the problems it will cause the NHS so he wants to stay . Me I just want rid of Cameron and Osbourne so if any one could promise me that I would vote for them


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Tami, sorry about your back - I hope it gets better, fast. Prayers for you, mom and your family.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another lovely piece of knitting, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice scarf, Sam, thanks!


thewren said:


> http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/brioche-rib-infinity.html
> 
> a beautiful brioche rib infinity scarf - also one with buttons of the side for a snugged up cowl. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Should use something like Dicolofenac sodium (may well not be Voltatren). Would help you now that is for sure- but as it is a prescription drug in the US you may not be able to get it into the US when you go home. But they could well have something similar if not this one. Ask at a Phamacy


Thank you. They knew exactly what I meant and sold me the pills and the cream for 19.90 Euros. I walked out to a small restaurant and took a pill with lunch and just got back to the hotel and put the cream on. I hope it helps. I wanted to see so much but am afraid I will get somewhere and not get back. I think I will get another tube in case it is prescription in Italy and Austria. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I just heard Cameron's speech saying he is stepping down. I didn't expect that. Did England expect that?


David said that Cameron has always said he would step down if the election went the way it did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Nice scarf, Sam, thanks!


Yes, agreed. Thank you Sam. I want to knit DH's socks but trying to read 2 of the books my friend wrote before I see her Sunday. Think I will have to skim the second one. There's one more that I haven't bought yet, but no way I could read 3. The producer was sick yesterday so there is a chance I will get to rest tonight since we were having dinner with him and his wife. I told DH I don't want to be sick the rest of the trip so to please try and arrange the dinner for next week if he shows up to work today. Can't imagine having the flu or a bad cold when trying to handle all the bags on and off the train or DH finally having some free days and spending them sick. We'll see. We sure don't want to cause problems, but....... They are the sweetest couple and I think of them as so young but apparently he will be retiring this year. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. They knew exactly what I meant and sold me the pills and the cream for 19.90 Euros. I walked out to a small restaurant and took a pill with lunch and just got back to the hotel and put the cream on. I hope it helps. I wanted to see so much but am afraid I will get somewhere and not get back. I think I will get another tube in case it is prescription in Italy and Austria. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Pills here need a script I think. Be careful as like all of them they can cause stomach upsets. It is coated which lessens the chance but if it says take with food do so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The lady whose Memorial I went to today loved to play games and was an early riser. So it wasn't unusual for someone to get up and find that she ready to play games at 5 am.


How cute. I think that will be a lovely memory for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Pills here need a script I think. Be careful as like all of them they can cause stomach upsets. It is coated which lessens the chance but if it says take with food do so.


Thanks. I'll make sure and eat something even if it doesn't say to take with food. Yes, take with food and drink. They told me not to take any pills if I take a migraine pill but I can still use the cream. I think this says not to take it with RH medicine. She asked about other medications too, but thankfully the migraine medicine is all. It looks like if you have kidney, liver problems, heart problems, or TIA or a stroke, you shouldn't take, also blood pressure problems. Other warnings too. That is if I'm remembering my German correctly.

I think I will only take it when I need to walk and use the cream most of the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I see that Scotland voted to remain in the EU. Did the vote apply to the whole of Great Britain or can Scotland choose to stay in while England and maybe the others get out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks. I'll make sure and eat something even if it doesn't say to take with food. They told me not to take any pills if I take a migraine pill but I can still use the cream. She asked about other medications too, but thankfully the migraine medicine is all.


You may find that the pills help the headache- deoends on what the migraine pills are addressing. If just pain you may not need them even if you get a migraine. But if other issues then they won't help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not feeling much pain now while I'm sitting at the table typing this. YAY!!!! Thanks for the advice Darowil. Got out the sheet and read it and it can cause bleeding like aspirin so I will take it very sparingly and use the cream the rest of the time. So nice of you to take the time to help me and others on here. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats OK-especially when you are used to it. What I travelled today. Mind you I was concerned as I haven't driven that far since my Achilles tendon started playing up- it was fine, and I realised this morning as well that not much further than when I drive out to footy teams home ground. And as there is a lot more straight driving less changing gears so probably better. But I knew I would get back after dark and wasn't sure if it would rain. And struggle with wet driving in the dark. But the only rain was still daylight.


Glad it was daylight and that your foot is doing well enough to drive. The rain can really be a problem if it is torrential, day or night, but glad the only rain was daylight and I'm guessing you could still see ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Would like to visit this restaurant again. Fish with lobster sauce. I'd better get reading.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not feeling much pain now while I'm sitting at the table typing this. YAY!!!! Thanks for the advice Darowil. Got out the sheet and read it and it can cause bleeding like aspirin so I will take it very sparingly and use the cream the rest of the time. So nice of you to take the time to help me and others on here. :sm24:


As long as you only take it as suggested you should be OK (of course there are always exceptions so no guarantees!) But as advised with food unless you already have stomach issues should be OK.
But the cream may be enough by itself most of the time and it doesn't have much likelihood of side effects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Would like to visit this restaurant again. Fish with lobster sauce. I'd better get reading.


Now thats a meal I would very willingly go without!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I see that Scotland voted to remain in the EU. Did the vote apply to the whole of Great Britain or can Scotland choose to stay in while England and maybe the others get out?


No they are out like the rest of us , apparently Scotland and Northern Ireland voted to stay while England and Wales wanted out , and it was mainly pensioners who voted out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Would like to visit this restaurant again. Fish with lobster sauce. I'd better get reading.


That looks delicious ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The lady whose Memorial I went to today loved to play games and was an early riser. So it wasn't unusual for someone to get up and find that she ready to play games at 5 am.


I think early mornings especially in the summer are the best part of the day very peaceful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No they are out like the rest of us , apparently Scotland and Northern Ireland voted to stay while England and Wales wanted out , and it was mainly pensioners who voted out


So another reason for the Scots to hate the English.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I just heard Cameron's speech saying he is stepping down. I didn't expect that. Did England expect that?


No well not according to the news and even though I don't like the man I did feel sorry for him although I don't know why if he's anything like the former PM he will go on to make millions and become richer than he already is , not quite sure what the exactly do to make all this money but the do get richer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think early mornings especially in the summer are the best part of the day very peaceful


Rarely do I like early mornings. I can see that they are lovely- but getting out of bed is just too much effort normally.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: :sm24: And it is amazing! Anyone would think you had been crocheting for years... just like your knitting. Excellent. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy and April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So another reason for the Scots to hate the English.


I'm right up the top of England . I think we would rather join up with the Scottish people and leave . ????Have you heard a Geordie accent . When I first moved here and went to Newcastle I asked a group of young men what part of Scotland where they from ???? Didn't understand what they found so funny not that I could really understand them anyway . Now I don't even think they have a very strong accent unless they are proper Geordies ( people from the Newcastle area of northeast England )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm right up the top of England . I think we would rather join up with the Scottish people and leave . ????Have you heard a Geordie accent . When I first moved here and went to Newcastle I asked a group of young men what part of Scotland where they from ???? Didn't understand what they found so funny not that I could really understand them anyway . Now I don't even think they have a very strong accent unless they are proper Geordies ( people from the Newcastle area of northeast England )


Yes- where you are the border has always been very fluid over the centuries hasn't it? Don't know how far down it has come but I know it has covered a lot more of what is today England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


You are so much colder than us, at the moment we are averaging nearly 10 degrees higher!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I agree. You did well to persevere for so long.


I did try! Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so much colder than us, at the moment we are averaging nearly 10 degrees higher!


Mmm.... it is 4.6c now at 10.30pm. I just took Oscar outside for toilet... golly he bolted to the grass, did his thing and flew back inside. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I think I am caught up on here and I am off to bed to snuggle under doona. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now thats a meal I would very willingly go without!


And I would very willingly order!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm.... it is 4.6c now at 10.30pm. I just took Oscar outside for toilet... golly he bolted to the grass, did his thing and flew back inside. :sm06:


 :sm24: lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad they are getting it controlled even partially, but it's so sad that people are looting homes and such, taking advantage of a horrid situation.


I get very angry about that. I cannot abide thievery! Some people did get caught, and I hope they go to jail for some time. I'm so tired of stories like those around here...but I'll not get on that soapbox! :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I just heard Cameron's speech saying he is stepping down. I didn't expect that. Did England expect that?


Yes, I don't think he really expected the vote to go against him, but now that it has he doesn't have much choice but to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


That is an awful lot for one wee soul to be going through.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I see that Scotland voted to remain in the EU. Did the vote apply to the whole of Great Britain or can Scotland choose to stay in while England and maybe the others get out?


No the whole country has to leave. They're already talking of another independence referendum and renegotiating to get Scotland back into the EU if we did become independent. Personally I'm fed up with the whole thing and the last referendum up here caused so much bad feeling between friends and family that I am in no rush to do it again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe this will help. --- sam
> 
> Chicken Piccata
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/chicken-piccata-recipe2.html?oc=linkback


I knew I misspelled it (but was too lazy to look it up :sm12: ). That is nearly the same as the recipe I found, except it uses basil instead of parsley. I love capers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's kind of nice to not watch the regulars right now - i'm emptying the que on the vcr of thinks i had recorded. almost done. i have a five week series called "finding Jesus". ingeresting. tonight was all about judas after they found ancient scrolls in a cave (which i can't remember where right now) that supposedly put him in a different light - then a second translation kind of changed it all. but i found the one statement that he hung himself because he thought he couldn't be forgiven for what he had done. he really was a complex man. --- sam


We watched a show about the Dead Sea Scrolls last night. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll have to check mine.


Bonnie, I checked my Turmeric bottle and it doesn't say anything about only using it for 2 weeks. It says: consult a physician if you are pregnant, have gallstones or have a bile duct obstruction, or if you have stomach ulcers or excess stomach acid. I have been using it for quite a while and the only thing I've noticed is that I sometimes have an after taste.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who wants out and a son who has been listening to all the medical staff on about the problems it will cause the NHS so he wants to stay . Me I just want rid of Cameron and Osbourne so if any one could promise me that I would vote for them


Well, I see that your husband got his wish and you're going to get your wish to get rid of Cameron. I heard on the news that the younger crowd wanted to stay in while the over 50's wanted out. I'm sure there's going to be a lot of confusion for the next couple of years. Don't envy you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Finger is a bit inflamed so got some cream on it and a dressing , it will heal .
> Not having a good week this week . Got a ginormous bill(789 pounds ) from the council tax place , same place I had trouble with last year . Spent 45 minutes waiting in a queue on the phone to complain . Finally got through only for him to say he would put me through to another department and I was back in a queue again . So my mothers Irish temper reared its ugly head an off I went to the offices ,3 different departments and nearly 2and a half hours later and after saying I could cheerfully throttle some one I finally got some body who put everything right , only for them to send me another bill but this time with a court summons attached to it . So even though I woke up this morning not feeling to good back to the offices I went .
> They were full of apologies but I told them if they send me one more bill I will refuse to pay my council tax all together and then they can legitimately take me to court
> Told husband that I'm staying in bed tomorrow till 10 am and not moving for any one ????


Isn't it so frustrating to run into all this bureaucracy! I could cheerfully murder some of these civil servants. I guess it doesn't occur to them that they could also be in the same boat in the future. I hope it's finally sorted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used the generic Voltaren 3 times yesterday and this morning...poof!....my hands are much better. Can actually close my hand without much discomfort at all! Thank goodness. Will be able to knit some today! Here's a picture of what I got.
> 
> Here is a new pic of Sydney and Alice playing this morning. They are so cute together.


Glad the voltaren helped. Such a cute photo of Sydney and Alice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


So sorry to here this sad news Kate . I do hope that she comes through it all , it is such a lot for a little baby to go through


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm.... it is 4.6c now at 10.30pm. I just took Oscar outside for toilet... golly he bolted to the grass, did his thing and flew back inside. :sm06:


7.1 at 11pm here. Not meant to get any colder overnight so we will see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Isn't it so frustrating to run into all this bureaucracy! I could cheerfully murder some of these civil servants. I guess it doesn't occur to them that they could also be in the same boat in the future. I hope it's finally sorted.


Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account 
No apology


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin.
> 
> Oh my goodness! Such a lot for the little one. My heart goes out to the parents. Prayers being offered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


The poor little thing- and the poor family as well. And how hard must it be for the doctors at a time like this. Praying for wisdom for the consultants and a miracle. But what lies ahead of her if she survives all this trauma?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account
> No apology


How nice of them to not take you to court for not paying what you don't owe them.
But how can they manage it two years in succession? Once- well things do go wrong. But twice?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Bonnie* Hoping your DH is feeling more comfortable.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


Lovely blanket.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


Just gorgeous, Sonja. Whatever you do looks great! Love the color combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't want a wheel chair that has to be pushed. i want a scooter i can drive. --- sam


Sam, there are battery operated wheelchairs. My DH had one. It had a joy stick so you could steer your way around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


Horrible! The only time I like to see snow is Christmas Eve and Day. Then it can go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Would like to visit this restaurant again. Fish with lobster sauce. I'd better get reading.


Mmm. Thanks looks delicious. What kind of fish is it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> So another reason for the Scots to hate the English.


Heard there was talk that Scotland might have another referendum to leave Great Britain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


How awful. Prayers for her and her family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account
> No apology


It would be too much for them to apologize. Would mean that someone made a mistake and no one wants to own up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't believe I've caught up. Been on here for a couple of hours. Must go and do some work.TTYL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Mmm. Thanks looks delicious. What kind of fish is it?


Zanderfilet fish - Wikipedia: Stizostedion lucioperca) is a species of fish from freshwater and brackish habitats in western Eurasia. It is closely related to perch. Zander are often called pike-perch as they resemble the pike with their elongated body and head, and the perch with their spiny dorsal fin.

With hummerbutterschaum = Lobsterbutter mousse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so sorry to hear about the wee baby your niece had being so seriously ill. Hard to find the words but hold you all in my prayers. Healing wishes for this precious baby who has already been through so much. The pain your niece is feeling must be so great. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We watched a show about the Dead Sea Scrolls last night. Fascinating stuff.


When I lived over here in Germany they had an exhibition of the Dead Sea Scrolls in the Romisches Museum. They were behind glass and no photos allowed. They also checked any bags as you couldn't take them in. It was a real experience to see them. Most in very delicate condition. I felt very honored to see them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy for your back and your mom. And a big hug.


Thank you. Back is better this morning. Not great but better. Getting a shower then will decide if I am going to see mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom and yourself Tami . Hope the chiropractor helps and you are pain free soon so you are able to go visit your mom sometime soon


I am better this morning, not great, but better. Will decide in a bit if I will go today. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We get our in March and can pay them in 12 monthly instalments


We get them twice a year but can pay it all at once if we like.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't want a wheel chair that has to be pushed. i want a scooter i can drive. --- sam


Yes, I know. I have seen both advertised second hand that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami i did want to stop and mention that i hope your mother isn't in pain and they can heal this up quickly. sepsis is not a good thing.
> 
> take care with your back - that is nothing to fool around with either. we want you in the pink of health in august. rest and take it easy.
> 
> sending you and your mother tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink really quick. ---- sam


Thanks Sam. They are keeping mom comfortable. And we are praying it doesn't get that far. Oral and topical antibiotics are being used.

I will soon be fine. Better this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that comment was meant for Marilyn, she's looking for a wheelchair for Ray


Yes. I had already posted for Sam to check ads for garage and estate sales and Easter Seals about a used scooter, then Marilyn posted about needing a wheel chair for Ray. There have been 2 wheel chairs in the last few days in garage sale ads here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I'm enjoying crocheting especially blankets already started another one


I think it goes faster than knitting for blankets, I've made several zigzag ones I very the years. Have you seen the Lacey Chevron ones Juneperk makes? They are beautiful
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384874-1.html
I want to do that me of those sometime


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Tami. I just had to put down my other knitting and start a little hoodie????


You are going to have lots of fun!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your hands are better. Maybe Daralene needs to try some of that on her back?
> Alice does look like a baby Kimber, wonder how big she will get.
> 
> Julie, I saw the post for the knitted boobs last night, I've seen them before, what a good idea, when my mom had her surgery nothing was available except a bra with an air bag, she always ended up with it under her chin!
> ...


I hope DH can find out what is wrong and get help. So sad about his dad but hopefully this knowledge will save your DH from that awful experience.
I tried the Voltarin and am feeling much better. Don't want to take all the time but sometimes I think getting out of pain helps the body to heal and one can rest better.

Thank you Gwen, Darowil, and all who mentioned this. Such a shame to be over here and not want to go out of the hotel. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks again Tami. At first she said she was praying for a miracle and if he got the help he needs she would go back. Now she is still hoping he gets the help he needs for himself but she is not going back. It was such a relief when I heard that decision from her.


I'm sure it was a huge relief for both of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Prayers for your Mom and for you as well. Hope your back is going to be o.k.


Thank you. And my back will be fine. Better today already.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm now starting to understand a few basic pattern instructions , although for the edging on this
> blanket I just did my own thing as I couldn't figure out the shorthand instructions but I'm happy with it
> 
> As for leaving the EU the sky hasn't fallen down yet , the £ did drop in value at one stage but then picked up again
> Will just have to wait and see what happens . I wonder how many other EU countries will follow , I'm thinking they will also be waiting to see how we manage


On the news last night it was said the EU may get be nasty during negotiations so other countries will see it's not easy to leave & have all go well. As long as it doesn't destabilize the area & have Putin think he can walk in & take over more countries. Uncertainty is always a little scary


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we did get to 11c for a few minutes today, but most of the day it was around 6 - 9c ! It was 6c at 10.30am. Snow on the Great Ocean Road even! See photo. Also snow at Ballarat (an hour away).


Oh my! I guess I didn't think it got cold enough to snow down there! Stay warm and off the roads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, surely your back going out is the last thing you needed. That is so painful and resting will give it time to heal. It's is really difficult when things happen that hinder walking and even just plain moving. Hope your treatments and ice help. Hugs for you and your mom.


Better some already. Thank you for the hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not good Tami- both your MUm and your back. Hope your back does clear up. Especially as you want to see what you can of your Mum while you can.
> 
> I've just got back from a memorial of a friend's mother (only met the mother a couple of times)- she had been living my friend for the last 3 years. SO ofcourse every where she looks she has reminders of her Mum. But along with the grief is the confidence that her Mum is with Jesus whihc I a big help for her.


I will see in a bit if I am going to see mom this morning.

So sorry for your friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Voltaren could well help your back as well.


Used it last night! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie how did DH make out? Have you ordered from knit picks? What is the shipping like to here?


DH is feeling better this morning, waiting for a call about an U/S appointment. In another hour I'm going to call about his liver function tests, if they are high that's nearly diagnostic for gall bladder.

I didn't order from KnitPicks????, I've controled myself well! I have ordered before but won't let myself until I use up a bunch of stash! It says the shipping to Canada is

Order Total	Canada
up to $19.99	$10.29
$20.00 - $49.99	$11.29
$50.00 and OVER	$7.00

Not too drastic compared to some others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure it is quite frustrating. You are right about understanding taking on too many small things and not finishing, but when it concerns your living I'm sure it is harder to live with. :It will be so wonderful when done but the way there is long and quite inconvenient. A toilet with no door and windows in front....Yikes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It sure takes patience to go through all of this and how wonderful the approval is almost there!!!! I'm sure you will have lots to laugh about when all this work is finally over and you have the home you want.


Perhaps tension rods and curtains for privacy in the mean time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks again Tami. At first she said she was praying for a miracle and if he got the help he needs she would go back. Now she is still hoping he gets the help he needs for himself but she is not going back. It was such a relief when I heard that decision from her.


I'm glad to hear that decision, I'm sure it's hard for her now but never good to go back to an abusive relationship.

Congrats on the news about the new great grands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I should look and see if it is here without prescription. Wonder if it would have the same name in Germany? I could use it on my back and hip right now.


It would be a good thing. Hope you can get it. Maybe you can pull up one of the photos here, copy it to the picture album in your phone and show it to a pharmacist there. That way you may not need the German name for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, sorry about your back - I hope it gets better, fast. Prayers for you, mom and your family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks. I'll make sure and eat something even if it doesn't say to take with food. Yes, take with food and drink. They told me not to take any pills if I take a migraine pill but I can still use the cream. I think this says not to take it with RH medicine. She asked about other medications too, but thankfully the migraine medicine is all. It looks like if you have kidney, liver problems, heart problems, or TIA or a stroke, you shouldn't take, also blood pressure problems. Other warnings too. That is if I'm remembering my German correctly.
> 
> I think I will only take it when I need to walk and use the cream most of the time.


I can't even take one ibuprofen now from taking so many anti inflammatory meds by prescription but since the cream is topical I can use it. Doesn't effect the stomach that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not feeling much pain now while I'm sitting at the table typing this. YAY!!!! Thanks for the advice Darowil. Got out the sheet and read it and it can cause bleeding like aspirin so I will take it very sparingly and use the cream the rest of the time. So nice of you to take the time to help me and others on here. :sm24:


Be aware that the cream still enters your system even though it doesn't go thru the stomach. So if you have a problem with bleeding be very careful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's amazing how much society's attitudes ahve cahnged.
> When I started nursing we had to put out 'Oxygen in use . No Smoking signs' in the wards because the patients smoked in their beds.


We had an old fellow set himself on fire having a smoke with his nasal canulas in place???????? luckily only lost his eyelashes & charred his eyebrows. Silly old fart!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


We always have prayers to spare! Consider them sent. Poor wee thing. Can't imagine what the parents are feeling. Prayers for the whole family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No, we didnt get any here. But that was less than an hour away from me. I would have no clue at all how to drive in snow. The temperature tomorrow is to be back up to around 14c, thank goodness. I was frozen today. BRRR


Glad you didn't get snow.
I suppose your houses aren't insulated well enough for temperatures near 0?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account
> No apology


Good you have that in wrighing. Doesn't surprise me you got no apology.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I see that Scotland voted to remain in the EU. Did the vote apply to the whole of Great Britain or can Scotland choose to stay in while England and maybe the others get out?


Maybe if Scotland goes independant in the next referendum they will join the EU? I heard it said on the news this will bring about another referendum. Seems the whole world is so unsettled.
We have 4 yrs before another election, we needed change but the new guy sure doesn't seem to be living up to expectations. Both Alberta & Federal governments got drastic changes because people were fed up with the old buddy system & now it seems nobody is happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm right up the top of England . I think we would rather join up with the Scottish people and leave . ????Have you heard a Geordie accent . When I first moved here and went to Newcastle I asked a group of young men what part of Scotland where they from ???? Didn't understand what they found so funny not that I could really understand them anyway . Now I don't even think they have a very strong accent unless they are proper Geordies ( people from the Newcastle area of northeast England )


Some times it amazes me that we all speak English, some of the U.K. accents are so strong I have to really listen to understand what is being said. That also goes for some from Newfoundland????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


Poor little one, so hard on everyone. So many operations on such a tiny body, they can only endure so much. I pray the doctors have some good answers or the suffering is at an end soon. Terrible for the family either way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope DH can find out what is wrong and get help. So sad about his dad but hopefully this knowledge will save your DH from that awful experience.
> I tried the Voltarin and am feeling much better. Don't want to take all the time but sometimes I think getting out of pain helps the body to heal and one can rest better.
> 
> Thank you Gwen, Darowil, and all who mentioned this. Such a shame to be over here and not want to go out of the hotel. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


I agree. If you are not in pain, the muscles don't tighten up because of it, which lets everything settle back where it should.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an old fellow set himself on fire having a smoke with his nasal canulas in place???????? luckily only lost his eyelashes & charred his eyebrows. Silly old fart!


 :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad you found the gel & hopefully it will get you mobile enough to really enjoy your vacation, I agree you should try to reschedule supper, don't want to get sick & spoil your time there.

Well, it was kind of a wild night, storming until about 2 am. The power was out for 3 hrs & when it came back on my oven lock was banging & woke me up, not exactly a restful night.
We have been having trouble with Kimber, she's left deposits on the porch floor 3 nights in a row. The first time we thought she had got into some food that didn't agree with her, now we are beginning to think it's become a habit???? She was so good for months now & has been out just before we went to bed each night. DH is off to build her a dog house this morning, she'll be sleeping outside tons get, I think. Cleaning those messes is getting very old!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear about the wee baby your niece had being so seriously ill. Hard to find the words but hold you all in my prayers. Healing wishes for this precious baby who has already been through so much. The pain your niece is feeling must be so great. Hugs


Not my niece's baby, but her sister in law's. Thank you for your good wishes (and to everyone else too) I'll keep you updated on her progress.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Regarding Voltaren -- I have been using it for my shoulder for over a year. My doctor made a point of telling me that once a day is the only way to use it. I use it in the morning and it helps me keep from hurting too much. I also use a cortisone shot ever 3 months (4 a year) and since I started with them, I only need the voltaren when the cortisone is wearing off and the few days before it takes effect.

If you are starting to take it. make sure you read the information sheet and the information on the time limit and amount per day. Just a heads up;

Here are the instructions on my tube. The doctor told me to pay close attention to it.

"Dosage: 16 years or older apply to the skin 3 or 4 times a day when needed. Voltaren can be used up to 7 days - then consult a doctor. Make sure you read the package insert for important information about detailed dosage."

I don't have the package insert but have read it two or three times. It should be used with care and under the care of a doctor. It isn't like some other creams where there is no time limit. I really find it helpful when my shoulder muscle or the other muscle hurts because I depend on it for unusual activity as my one shoulder is limited. I started using a cane and my right arm aches.

Voltaren for about 2 days, makes a huge difference. I have both the original and the extra strength which says 12 hours between treatments and really works extremely well. It says use only 4 days before seeing a doctor.

I am not trying to scare anyone, but it is a definite medicine which was just recently allowed to be sold over the counter.  At least read the directions on the package insert and check with your pharmacist or doctor.

Extra strength Diclofenac diethylamine =2.2%
Regular =1.16%
************
I use it as rarely as I can, but if I need it I use it - but not for too long at a time. It and tylenol have really improved my life - I use both only when I really need it. Tylenol is the only over the counter pain killer my doctor (as well as my doctor in Calgary) allow me to use as the others affect my bp.

I use extra strength tylenol. We are allowed 8 tablets per day and I have never gone over 4 a day. I am very careful as I expect to be on both for the rest of my life.

*********************************************************
How are you all doing? I am doing quite well, taking care, having a nap when I need it and Pat and I are taking lots of walks and drives around this part of the island.

I am knitting bags and an afghan and enjoying the change. I have 4 bags knit for Christmas gifts and my doctor's receptionist who has been extremely good to me, is getting married next spring so decided to use my new knitter's pride interchangeables (which I LOVE), with l50 cm cable, and am knitting it sideways, rather than the narrow side up. It seems to go better- it seems like less knitting although I know it isn't. I just start at one side and knit in long panels, all together and they turn out quite well. I am doing a stashbuster for her as she likes my stashbuster sweaters. Pat gave me a gift certificate to the Loom, a knitting store just south of here and I treated myself to some knit picks interchangeables. I boughta set of larger tips 11 US -8mm - so I am having lots of fun.

No workshops until August - Heather (busyworkerbee) from Australia is going to teach her croc top socks. (her own pattern). They should be fun. I am going to take it. more info to follow.

I am sorry to hear about some of the 'hurts' and illnesses by our friends. I hope you are feeling better Sam. I know what exhaustion is - mine hits suddenly and I just cave in. Sounds as if you have the same problem. I try to have a nap in the afternoon, and to keep control of the other 
things that I have to deal with. I find if I am fairly honest with my diet, and my life style I do okay.

Gwen- I know a lot about RA - my cousin had it and what a time she had. We were very close. Take care dear friend.

It is nice to have this wonderful 'second home' to come back to when life gets in the way.

Rookie- how is Dreamweaver doing? I know she was so sick a year or so ago. I think of her often and tell her every once in awhile someone asks about her on KP. She was one of the first posters I noticed when I joined. What a lovely lady.

I send best wishes to all the Grandparents of such lovely children.

Mel, how are you doing?

I haven't read last week or the info as to pics etc. going to do that now. Be back soon. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is lots of talk here in Canada about the UK pulling out of the Union as well as Trumps visit in Scotland. Interesting indeed. I have been reading the posts on chit chat. I hope it bodes well for the future. I know this isn't a poliitical thread but many here will be affected. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been having trouble with Kimber, she's left deposits on the porch floor 3 nights in a row. The first time we thought she had got into some food that didn't agree with her, now we are beginning to think it's become a habit???? She was so good for months now & has been out just before we went to bed each night. DH is off to build her a dog house this morning, she'll be sleeping outside tons get, I think. Cleaning those messes is getting very old!


Has she had any other stresses lately (like changes in her routine)? I'm assuming you've also checked for worms--if it's new behavior, it sounds like something else may be going on. Hope she gets settled and doesn't continue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Tami 
Was thinking about you today when having a conversation about operations 
Are you all well now from your operation ?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you found the gel & hopefully it will get you mobile enough to really enjoy your vacation, I agree you should try to reschedule supper, don't want to get sick & spoil your time there.
> 
> Well, it was kind of a wild night, storming until about 2 am. The power was out for 3 hrs & when it came back on my oven lock was banging & woke me up, not exactly a restful night.
> We have been having trouble with Kimber, she's left deposits on the porch floor 3 nights in a row. The first time we thought she had got into some food that didn't agree with her, now we are beginning to think it's become a habit???? She was so good for months now & has been out just before we went to bed each night. DH is off to build her a dog house this morning, she'll be sleeping outside tons get, I think. Cleaning those messes is getting very old!


I wonder if Kimber needs a vet visit. Might be something making her go when and where she doesn't normally.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami
> Was thinking about you today when having a conversation about operations
> Are you all well now from your operation ?


Pretty much. Sometimes it feels as if my incision is pulling but it is healed well. I go back to the dr on the 11th. Hoping he will cut back on the meds again as I still get very tired at times. Almost like hitting a wall. I do what I feel like, and my house looks like it! Ah well. At least I can cook and do dishes without sitting down half a dozen times. Need to vacuum but it will wait some more. Not doing that with my back messed up. I am sitting with mom right now. She is sleeping. DSIL just brought me some tea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Has she had any other stresses lately (like changes in her routine)? I'm assuming you've also checked for worms--if it's new behavior, it sounds like something else may be going on. Hope she gets settled and doesn't continue.


Other than spending most of the week with DS when he was home, I don't think there should be any stresses. DH says time for her to sleep in a dog house.
Maybe DS should take her to be checked when he gets home

I got DH lab results & then certainly indicate gallbladder. His U/S is booked for Monday, I hope it shows stones so there is a definite answer. My friend had "sand" so it didn't show & she suffered for several years before getting surgery as the doctors were sure it wasn't that.

Well, I got the house whipped into shape this morning& all the floors washed, just need to put the Chris back in the kitchen, I ve been waiting for the floor to be dry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB, healing energy for poor little Erin. Such a lot of pain for a new baby to bear and for her family.
Daralene, glad Darowil could help you and you are feeling better. KP truly is an extended family.
Woke up in middle of the night with colitis vomiting and diarrhea. It is my own greedy fault. Got into the chocolate chip cookies I bought for knitting group. And I know better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Most blond jokes are about women, but who said men can't be blond too? Here are 3 killer jokes I found that put the shoe on the other foot, proving that it's not about gender, or about being blond, it's just about making funny jokes! 
joke collection blond men

There was an Irishman, a Mexican, and a blond guy, who worked construction together. They were working on top of a building one day, and it was lunch time. The Irish man opens his lunch pail and he sees he has cabbage and beef, and he says, "If I get one more beef and cabbage for lunch I'm gonna jump off of this building!"

Then the Mexican opens his lunch pail and he gets a burrito, he says, 'if I get one more burrito for lunch I'm gonna jump off this building!' 

The blond man opens his lunch pail and gets a bologna sandwich. He says, 'if I get one more bologna sandwich I'm gonna jump off of this building!'

The next day the Irish man opens his lunch pail and finds cabbage and beef so he jumps off the building to his death.

Then the Mexican opens hid lunch pail and finds a burrito so he jumps off the building to his death.

Then the blond guy opens his lunch pail and finds a bologna sandwich, so he jumps off to his death as well.

The next day at their funeral the Irish man's wife said, ''if I only knew he was sick of cabbage and beef I would have packed him something else." Then the Mexican's wife then said, ''If I only knew he didn't like burritos, I would have packed something else.''

Finally, the blond man's wife said, ''I don't know what his problem was! He packed his own lunch!''


A blond guy gets home early from work and hears strange noises coming from the bedroom. He rushes upstairs to find his wife naked on the bed, sweating and panting. "What happened?!?" he says in panic. "I'm having a heart attack!" cries the woman. 

He rushes downstairs to grab the phone, but just as he's dialing, his 4-year-old son comes up and says,"Daddy! Daddy! Uncle Ted's hiding in your closet and he's got no clothes on!" 

The guy slams the phone down and storms upstairs into the bedroom, past his screaming wife, and rips open the wardrobe door. Sure enough, there is his brother, totally naked, cowering on the closet floor. 

"You rotten bastard," says the husband, "my wife is having a heart attack and you're running around naked and scaring the kids!!!"


A blind guy sits down at a bar and shouts to the bartender, "Wanna hear a blond joke?"

In a hushed voice, the guy next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, you should know something. Our bartender is blond, the bouncer is blond. I'm a 6' tall, 200 lb black belt. The guy sitting next to me is 6'2, weighs 225 pounds and he's a rugby player. The fella to your right is 6'5" pushing 300 and he's a wrestler. Each one of US is blond. Think about it, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?"

"Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty much. Sometimes it feels as if my incision is pulling but it is healed well. I go back to the dr on the 11th. Hoping he will cut back on the meds again as I still get very tired at times. Almost like hitting a wall. I do what I feel like, and my house looks like it! Ah well. At least I can cook and do dishes without sitting down half a dozen times. Need to vacuum but it will wait some more. Not doing that with my back messed up. I am sitting with mom right now. She is sleeping. DSIL just brought me some tea.


I'm glad you felt well enough to go visit your mom Tami .Forget about the housework your health is more important


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just reading about your back makes we wince. Hope it will be feeling better soon. Prayers for you and for your mom.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, that is good then. It could possibly just been bad indigestion, and her Nexium wasn't enough to make her feel better. I am glad she is feeling better.
> 
> While on the subject of our Moms, I don't have good news about mine. DB sent a text this evening saying Mom had developed an infection in her big toe/foot. They are treating it with oral and topical antibiotics, and keeping her comfortable. That is all they can do. We are hoping it hasn't/won't go septic, and that she can fight it off. Prayers appreciated. Unfortunately, I won't be going to see her tomorrow as I had planned, I don't think, as I had something pop in my back this morning when I bent over. I have been to the chiropractor for an adjustment and go back again Saturday, and am to put ice on it every other hour when I am awake. Getting in and out of the Expedition is very painful, as are steps and getting out of my chair. So, unless I am much improved tomorrow, I will not go.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm right up the top of England . I think we would rather join up with the Scottish people and leave . ????Have you heard a Geordie accent . When I first moved here and went to Newcastle I asked a group of young men what part of Scotland where they from ???? Didn't understand what they found so funny not that I could really understand them anyway . Now I don't even think they have a very strong accent unless they are proper Geordies ( people from the Newcastle area of northeast England )


The best Geordie accent I've heard is from the actor Robson Green. He's from Newcastle I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that comment was meant for Marilyn, she's looking for a wheelchair for Ray


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there are some hinting that they would like to be out. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm now starting to understand a few basic pattern instructions , although for the edging on this
> blanket I just did my own thing as I couldn't figure out the shorthand instructions but I'm happy with it
> 
> As for leaving the EU the sky hasn't fallen down yet , the £ did drop in value at one stage but then picked up again
> Will just have to wait and see what happens . I wonder how many other EU countries will follow , I'm thinking they will also be waiting to see how we manage


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cameron said he would step down in October. --- sam



Fan said:


> I'm watching the evening news and Cameron just came on. I think he will go too. They predict Boris Johnson might step up for new PM,much turmoil for awhile but once it settles down it will be better for Britain we hope.
> We sure do live in interesting times. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


Swedenme said:


> No i didn't post but here it is


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KateB, healing energy for poor little Erin. Such a lot of pain for a new baby to bear and for her family.
> Daralene, glad Darowil could help you and you are feeling better. KP truly is an extended family.
> Woke up in middle of the night with colitis vomiting and diarrhea. It is my own greedy fault. Got into the chocolate chip cookies I bought for knitting group. And I know better.


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you to say that about the yarn. I hope to do some more this weekend. I'm really enjoying doing it.


Swedenme said:


> You don't need to buy any yarn Gwen . Your own dyed yarn is gorgeous , better than any yarn I've seen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Most blond jokes are about women, but who said men can't be blond too? Here are 3 killer jokes I found that put the shoe on the other foot, proving that it's not about gender, or about being blond, it's just about making funny jokes!
> joke collection blond men
> 
> There was an Irishman, a Mexican, and a blond guy, who worked construction together. They were working on top of a building one day, and it was lunch time. The Irish man opens his lunch pail and he sees he has cabbage and beef, and he says, "If I get one more beef and cabbage for lunch I'm gonna jump off of this building!"
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. And my back will be fine. Better today already.


Glad to hear that! Be sure you don't do any lifting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to switch. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410735-1.html#9271110


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you felt well enough to go visit your mom Tami .Forget about the housework your health is more important


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just reading about your back makes we wince. Hope it will be feeling better soon. Prayers for you and for your mom.


Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Be aware that the cream still enters your system even though it doesn't go thru the stomach. So if you have a problem with bleeding be very careful.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one smart lady. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Thanks again Tami. At first she said she was praying for a miracle and if he got the help he needs she would go back. Now she is still hoping he gets the help he needs for himself but she is not going back. It was such a relief when I heard that decision from her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've thought of that and will certainly give it a try! I did put a little on my neck yesterday and what a welcome relief. That stuff is worth it's weight in gold but please don't tell the insurance folks or I'll be paying more for it! LOL



darowil said:


> The Voltaren could well help your back as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH takes the pills too. I've told him I'd share my cream if he'd like.


darowil said:


> Pills here need a script I think. Be careful as like all of them they can cause stomach upsets. It is coated which lessens the chance but if it says take with food do so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> The best Geordie accent I've heard is from the actor Robson Green. He's from Newcastle I believe.


Yes he is . Funny as I've just been watching him in a repeat of Grantchester


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor thing....praying now.


KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was wondering about Zoe too. There hasn't been a sound from her for ages. Has anyone heard from her?


Shirley, as nearly as I can figure, Zoe lost interest in this forum about the time her DF's health began declining rather rapidly and she felt that, under the circumstances, she had to step in and handle it. Her ex had passed shortly after they renewed marriage vows although she always described him as her ex and had little to say about him that was complimentary. I think that some major life event was about to occur in her son's life about then also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe if Scotland goes independant in the next referendum they will join the EU? I heard it said on the news this will bring about another referendum. Seems the whole world is so unsettled.
> We have 4 yrs before another election, we needed change but the new guy sure doesn't seem to be living up to expectations. Both Alberta & Federal governments got drastic changes because people were fed up with the old buddy system & now it seems nobody is happy.


How often do you have elections?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Other than spending most of the week with DS when he was home, I don't think there should be any stresses. DH says time for her to sleep in a dog house.
> Maybe DS should take her to be checked when he gets home
> 
> I got DH lab results & then certainly indicate gallbladder. His U/S is booked for Monday, I hope it shows stones so there is a definite answer. My friend had "sand" so it didn't show & she suffered for several years before getting surgery as the doctors were sure it wasn't that.
> ...


Bonnie, I had gallbladder problems two years ago resulting in surgery, but before that diagnosis was made I was tested for acid reflux, heart problems, etc. My ultrasound did not show stones either. I eventually had a HIDA scan and it showed I had a non functioning gallbladder.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, we have an election every 5 years, sometimes it's called a little early.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for any prayers you can spare for my niece's new wee niece, Erin. They knew before she was born that there was a problem with her heart and she's had umpteen operations already and she's only 2 weeks old. Today they've said that half her heart isn't working, one lung has collapsed, they are treating her for sepsis, she's been put on dialysis and also has a tube to drain fluid from her stomach....poor wee lamb. The consultants are meeting now to discuss what to do. I can't begin to imagine what her parents and extended family are going through.


Many spare prayers for this poor little babe.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account
> No apology


Good thing you kept after them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, we have an election every 5 years, sometimes it's called a little early.


As David just said what a wise nation. 3 years is just too often.No chance to get anything new started before the next one and if it hasn't shown resilts then it gets thrown out. A huge issue when dealing with Indigenous health etc as anything takes years before it shows if it is helping. But if results aren't seen quickly funding is likely to be cut by the next government. Or a policy doesn't make sense and so it is unpopular politically so gets thrown out no matter how good it might be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got a letter this morning to say that they have cancelled the court summons and corrected my account
> No apology


 :sm24: Well fancy that! And of course no apology. I hope that is the end of the messing around for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear about the wee baby your niece had being so seriously ill. Hard to find the words but hold you all in my prayers. Healing wishes for this precious baby who has already been through so much. The pain your niece is feeling must be so great. Hugs


From me too......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you didn't get snow.
> I suppose your houses aren't insulated well enough for temperatures near 0?


Not old weatherboard houses like mine anyway. Brrr. Cold again tonight. It was a bit better at nearly 14c today, at least we had some sunshine as well.

I only have a gas heater in lounge that does lounge and kitchen. So bedrooms are extra cold. But at least when I am in there I am under covers. LOL Some houses have central heating but not me......


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I would very willingly order!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I also saw the scrolls, Daralene, at an exhibit in Philadelphia a few years ago. It was awesome to see them. I noticed that, even though there was such a large crowd to see them, it was very quiet. It was a powerful thing.


Cashmeregma said:


> When I lived over here in Germany they had an exhibition of the Dead Sea Scrolls in the Romisches Museum. They were behind glass and no photos allowed. They also checked any bags as you couldn't take them in. It was a real experience to see them. Most in very delicate condition. I felt very honored to see them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Sonja. Treat yourself gently, Tami!


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you felt well enough to go visit your mom Tami .Forget about the housework your health is more important


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love Granchester!


Swedenme said:


> Yes he is . Funny as I've just been watching him in a repeat of Grantchester


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Shirley, as nearly as I can figure, Zoe lost interest in this forum about the time her DF's health began declining rather rapidly and she felt that, under the circumstances, she had to step in and handle it. Her ex had passed shortly after they renewed marriage vows although she always described him as her ex and had little to say about him that was complimentary. I think that some major life event was about to occur in her son's life about then also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm not sure where it came from, but I had thought she had some disagreements with people on the forum and she just didn't need the negative energy with everything else going on. I miss her and believe if she'd stayed, she'd have found solace and support at the tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure where it came from, but I had thought she had some disagreements with people on the forum and she just didn't need the negative energy with everything else going on. I miss her and believe if she'd stayed, she'd have found solace and support at the tea party.


I noticed something , a long time back, where she obviously did not appreciate a differing opinion. She also told me at some point that what you post can 'come back to bite you on the bum'. It is a pity we don't have her input- I enjoyed her musical acumen, amongst other talents.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed something , a long time back, where she obviously did not appreciate a differing opinion. She also told me at some point that what you post can 'come back to bite you on the bum'. It is a pity we don't have her input- I enjoyed her musical acumen, amongst other talents.


That is sad..the new "ignore" button might have been perfect for her situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is sad..the new "ignore" button might have been perfect for her situation.


 :sm24: possibly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I also saw the scrolls, Daralene, at an exhibit in Philadelphia a few years ago. It was awesome to see them. I noticed that, even though there was such a large crowd to see them, it was very quiet. It was a powerful thing.


How wonderful that we got to share the same experience. DH was busy working so I had nobody to share this with that knew what I was talking about. It was a very special exhibit and I'm so thrilled I got to see you. I think it was exactly the same here in Cologne.


----------

